# Squeeeeeeeeee!!!



## Tiny Poodles

That's all I can say now - just Squeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

i can only conclude you have received good news about your long-awaited baby. wishing for the best for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Time will tell, but my chances are good!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Oh, that IS good news! I hope it all works out and we want to hear all the details. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## N2Mischief

Saying a prayer to the poodle gods!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WHOOPEEE!!!!!! All fingers and toes and paws are crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thanks for all of your support and good wishes - it is going to be a long three months waiting to know for certain, but I have got three shots at it, and those are pretty good odds for Tpoos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Toy Poodle Folks*

Hi Tiny,

I am so happy for you.... How many toy girls will you have then? 

I must say that so many of the Toy Poodle Folks on the Poodle Forum have been totally awesome! Thank you for being one of them! 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Aww, that is such a sweet thing to say Herding - thank you!
Right now I have my two 12 year olds, and puppy will make three. And I swear that I am not getting two puppies - uh uh this girl is no fool! I only hope that there is just one clear pick for me - I know that it is common for Standard people to have choices, but if there are two so close to ideal that my breeder can't make a pick, having to do it myself would be a new and somewhat frightening experience for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, that is such a sweet thing to say Herding - thank you!
> Right now I have my two 12 year olds, and puppy will make three. And I swear that I am not getting two puppies - uh uh this girl is no fool! I only hope that there is just one clear pick for me - I know that it is common for Standard people to have choices, but if there are two so close to ideal that my breeder can't make a pick, having to do it myself will be a new and somewhat frightening experience for me!


in that case, i'm betting you'll get two if your breeder lets you! after all, you will have the older girls to help you raise them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> in that case, i'm betting you'll get two if your breeder lets you! after all, you will have the older girls to help you raise them.



Nooooooo! I mean, yes I would know how to handle it, sure I could raise two great poodles, and because of that I am sure that my breeder would let me, but I am not just looking for just puppies, I am needing a HEART DOG, and you know that there is only one to a customer for that! Nope, getting two puppies at once is the surest way to NOT get a heart dog - no way would I risk that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

and what will you do if two volunteer to be your heart dog? you do know that heart dogs choose you, you don't choose them, right? food for thought.


----------



## jlf45764

That is great news! Please keep us up to date!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> and what will you do if two volunteer to be your heart dog? you do know that heart dogs choose you, you don't choose them, right? food for thought.



Well yes, that's my worry - if just one crawled up onto my chest, snuggled up and sighed, the choice would be made - but what on earth would I do if they both do that! I would love to hear from some Spoo and Mini people about how they have handled that, because most of us toy people don't get choices!
Of course, this is all my imagination running wild - I will be lucky to have one perfect match, the breeder will tell me who she is, and that will be that! She certainly chose my last two well for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Oh, Tiny Poodles, that is great news! I am so excited for you! You will get your heart dog...I can feel it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Oh, Tiny Poodles, that is great news! I am so excited for you! You will get your heart dog...I can feel it!



Thank you, I know it is a bit nuts, but I can feel it too - I have felt it from the moment that she was conceived! I just can't wait to find out which one she is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

OMG!!!! I am so excited!!! I can't wait, these three months are gone be hard for all of us, I can't imagine how hard it will be for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. That's great news!!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> OMG!!!! I am so excited!!! I can't wait, these three months are gone be hard for all of us, I can't imagine how hard it will be for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aww, you all are so sweet to virtually hold my hand during this - it will make the time pass much more easily!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Oh, a little baby! It will be soooo fun to hear all about her. I do hope she has a girl for you! If not, boys are neat, too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> Oh, a little baby! It will be soooo fun to hear all about her. I do hope she has a girl for you! If not, boys are neat, too.



Nope, all girls - just what I have been dreaming of!
(Girls do better with wee wee pads - not to mention that they look better in the trunk full of dresses and tiaras that I have waiting for her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Oooo exciting stuff! Here's hoping!! Was it a black undersized you were hoping for? Does your breeder think these ones may have a shot at being undersized or would they be small because there was a litter of three or?! Any pics yet? Hope we can watch these little ones grow and live the excitement along with you!

Rebecca


----------



## Tiny Poodles

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Oooo exciting stuff! Here's hoping!! Was it a black undersized you were hoping for? Does your breeder think these ones may have a shot at being undersized or would they be small because there was a litter of three or?! Any pics yet? Hope we can watch these little ones grow and live the excitement along with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca



Yes, it is a black undersized girl that I have been dreaming of for nearly two years now!
But my breeder, Lynn DeRosa, Dalin is a top show breeder, so the parents are in-size.
Then of course after we have the sex, color, and size correct, I have a whole list of personality traits that are important to me, and although I am comforted by the fact that Lynn is extraordinarily honest in assessing her puppies, it sure will be nerve racking waiting to see if it will be a good match, because she really does not begin to do those assessments until they are 9 weeks and up.
Oh, but good news is that I do not have to worry about being tempted to take two anymore, because if there are two very similar, a friend of mine wants second pick! So all I would have to worry about is making that first pick lol!
No pictures until they are three days old, and she feels they are stable, but hello admins - since they changed the app a couple of weeks ago, I can no longer post pictures - I get an error message and get bumped off, losing my post every time that I try! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Oh no. I hope the admin sorts this quickly. It will be very upsetting if we can't see your puppy pictures. Have you sent the admin or Plumcrazy a message? Dalton's dogs look amazing and if I could ever convince my husband we need a buddy for Swizzle I would definitely be paying her a visit. Who are the parents? Are you going to show her?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Oh no. I hope the admin sorts this quickly. It will be very upsetting if we can't see your puppy pictures. Have you sent the admin or Plumcrazy a message? Dalton's dogs look amazing and if I could ever convince my husband we need a buddy for Swizzle I would definitely be paying her a visit. Who are the parents? Are you going to show her?



Oh, really do not know how to start a message in this app either - would somebody be kind enough to do it for me?
The sire is Grand Champion Dalin Flavio - since I can't post it, you can find his picture on her website http://www.dalinkennels.com/champions.html I think that he is breathtaking - super refined! I might even compromise on size if his babies look like him!!
But noooooo - you can't show an undersized poodle - she might do some modeling, as my previous girls have, and even if I wanted to, no way that I could afford one of her show quality poodles - her pet prices are really very reasonable (less than most in fact), but show quality, forgettabout it!

Oh, and by the way - if you can do some quick work on hubby, she happens to have gorgeous silver male puppies who are 9 weeks old right now!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Her daddy is gorgeous! Next time we get a poodle I will probably get a black but I doubt my husband will go for having two but I can dream.

For showing I thought it was 10 inches or less at the shoulder. I did not realize there is a minimum height requirement. Now that I think about it though I doubt they would encourage the trend to tiny poodles by giving them championships.

If your breeder ever shows in this area (I recognize one of her handlers) please let me know I would love to she her gorgeous dogs in person.

I am so excited for you. I hope your heart dog is just waiting for you.

I wii let the admin know of your issue.


----------



## Manxcat

Oh happy, HAPPY, HAPPY!!!!!!

Now we've got PoodleRick sorted with Penny we can concentrate all our loving thoughts and prayers in your direction Tiny Poodles!!

I am sooooo excited for you! Pippin had a little undersized sister in her litter of 3, so they DO happen!

Doing a little dance here for you


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Her daddy is gorgeous! Next time we get a poodle I will probably get a black but I doubt my husband will go for having two but I can dream.
> 
> For showing I thought it was 10 inches or less at the shoulder. I did not realize there is a minimum height requirement. Now that I think about it though I doubt they would encourage the trend to tiny poodles by giving them championships.
> 
> If your breeder ever shows in this area (I recognize one of her handlers) please let me know I would love to she her gorgeous dogs in person.
> 
> I am so excited for you. I hope your heart dog is just waiting for you.
> 
> I wii let the admin know of your issue.



She once explained to me that even though the standard says that all things being equal, the more demure will win out, the ones on the larger side always have better movement, so then they are not equal!
Besides, why would you want to show an undersized girl,when the purpose of conformation is to choose the best candidates for breeding, and you would not want to breed a tiny one!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

You are quite right Tiny Poodles. Your dogs are always so beautifully groomed and your breeder is so good i just naturally jumped to showing. Very true that you would not want to breed such a diminutive dog. Sounds like a good size for cuddling though.

I love this. I am vicariously getting a puppy this way going through the anticipation and then the wonderful puppy pictures from members of the forum.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> You are quite right Tiny Poodles. Your dogs are always so beautifully groomed and your breeder is so good i just naturally jumped to showing. Very true that you would not want to breed such a diminutive dog. Sounds like a good size for cuddling though.
> 
> I love this. I am vicariously getting a puppy this way going through the anticipation and then the wonderful puppy pictures from members of the forum.



Right diminutive - damn autocorrect - I never saw demure in the standard lol!
I also enjoy reading about others puppy adventures - it really helped me to get through the long wait!
As for showing - for most of her career she was breeder/owner/handler (making her accomplishments even more impressive), but she is slowing down now - only finishing a couple of dogs a year herself - placing the rest of the show qualities with others, so don't know if you will have the opportunity to see her showing in your area...
As for me, don't know how much work that there will be for a black poodle - they mostly want white- but I enjoy doing the TV and modeling with them, and will train her with that in mind.
If I could post pictures, I would show you Taylee on the cover of a simplicity pattern  that was for. Snow White Costume, so they actually wanted a black poodle that time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Good luck. I hope she has the Poodle of your dreams for you so you can finally stop waiting and get on with your new little dumpling. Best wishes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Squeee! I have baby pictures - since I can't post them with the new app, and I never could on my laptop, would somebody who does photobucket care to volunteer to post them?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Good luck. I hope she has the Poodle of your dreams for you so you can finally stop waiting and get on with your new little dumpling. Best wishes.



There are 3 candidates, so my chances are good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Squeee! I have baby pictures - since I can't post them with the new app, and I never could on my laptop,* would somebody who does photobucket care to volunteer to post them?*


I'd be happy to try to help you out! (Though I am a technical dimwit.) If you want to PM me about how we can attempt to manage that, please do!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I'm posting these (with much pleasure!) for* Tiny Poodles*. (She has to get her photo uploading issues ironed out.) 

*Tiny Poodles* says, "These are sisters - the litter that was planned for me - just three days old!"

























Also from *Tiny Poodles*: "This candidate was a surprise born about 10 days before 'my' litter. Surprise because her daddy is red/apricot, and although her mommy is black, she also carries the red/apricot gene, and red/apricot is what was hoped for in the breeding!"


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you so much for your assistance Chagall's Mom!
Did I send you the last picture upside down lol? Sorry about that folks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Well oh for goodness sakes! They are just the cutest little things! How can something that tiny be so beautiful? I can't wait to see how this pans out. Thank gosh your breeder does the choosing because how could you choose one for yourself?? I would want them all!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you so much for your assistance Chagall's Mom!


 You are most welcome. I was tickled to be the first to see the pictures!roud:



Tiny Poodles said:


> Did I send you the last picture upside down lol? Sorry about that folks!


 I see precious puppy cuteness from any angle!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

PUPPPPPIIIIIEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! Whopee! Make me wanna smell that special puppy scent for sure! So sweet...............


----------



## patk

so will this be a 16 week wait, tp? i can imagine you asking the breeder to put her phone next to the pup that is chosen for you so you can talk to her! :biggrin1:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Eeeeeeppppp!!! They are so tiny and adorable and cute and oh so precious!! I hope you breeder will send you more pictures as they grow up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

N2Mischief said:


> Well oh for goodness sakes! They are just the cutest little things! How can something that tiny be so beautiful? I can't wait to see how this pans out. Thank gosh your breeder does the choosing because how could you choose one for yourself?? *I would want them all!!!*!


Why I wound up with two. It's probably a good thing other people wanted his puppies. No telling what this crazy dog lady would have done.

They are precious with their little eyes still closed...so cute.


----------



## Manxcat

OH WOW!!!!! :faint::love2::love2::love2:

Can you send her a webcam thing so you can watch them 24/7???? 

It's sooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Well oh for goodness sakes! They are just the cutest little things! How can something that tiny be so beautiful? I can't wait to see how this pans out. Thank gosh your breeder does the choosing because how could you choose one for yourself?? I would want them all!!!!



I know, I am already feeling seriously in love with all three! I am just hoping that there is a clear pick for me in size and temperament so that the breeder can do it for me - if there are two which meet my criteria, then I will have to go there and do it myself, and the thought of that terrifies me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> so will this be a 16 week wait, tp? i can imagine you asking the breeder to put her phone next to the pup that is chosen for you so you can talk to her! :biggrin1:



I think that she we let me get her around 13 weeks - it is around 9-12 weeks that she begins asses and make picks.
5 weeks though will be the measurements that will tell us if anybody looks to be the size that I want!
It is difficult to tell with the older one since she is pictured by herself, but of the sisters, it sure looks like one is much smaller - not just in weight, but her muzzle I think looks much smaller than her sister, so structurally smaller, I think!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> OH WOW!!!!! :faint::love2::love2::love2:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send her a webcam thing so you can watch them 24/7????
> 
> 
> 
> It's sooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!



Yeah, I wanted to buy her an IPad and FaceTime 24/7 with the litter, but she is in the country and does not have a wireless connection!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Why I wound up with two. It's probably a good thing other people wanted his puppies. No telling what this crazy dog lady would have done.
> 
> 
> 
> They are precious with their little eyes still closed...so cute.



Oh, I know my limits, and I want to give everything that I have got to just one precious baby! I am glad though that a friend wants second pick, so if they are close and I am forced to make a choice, I won't have to feel too guilty about the one I leave behind! I am assuming that no way that all three will be undersized and have the exact personality that I want lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yeah, I wanted to buy her an IPad and FaceTime 24/7 with the litter, but she is in the country and does not have a wireless connection!


okay, thought about that a bit and am puzzled. she has a web site, so she must have some kind of connection. if she has one, she should be able to connect a router which will give her more than one way to access it (as in, i am on my laptop right now, accessing the internet via my router and wi-fi); a properly set up router should make it possible for her to have wi-fi. not sure what kind of bandwidth she's getting; if she's working off a landline, could be very slow. maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> okay, thought about that a bit and am puzzled. she has a web site, so she must have some kind of connection. if she has one, she should be able to connect a router which will give her more than one way to access it (as in, i am on my laptop right now, accessing the internet via my router and wi-fi); a properly set up router should make it possible for her to have wi-fi. not sure what kind of bandwidth she's getting; if she's working off a landline, could be very slow. maybe that's the issue.



I don't know - I don't think that she even knows. She most definitely did not build her own website - she can hardly manage to reply to an email - I don't think that she even knows how to initiate one lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, I know my limits, and I want to give everything that I have got to just one precious baby! I am glad though that a friend wants second pick, so if they are close and I am forced to make a choice, I won't have to feel too guilty about the one I leave behind! I am assuming that no way that all three will be undersized and have the exact personality that I want lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I must have a ____load to give. I've had a four dog family so much of the time and 2 of them were big, energetic dogs so 4 (soon to be 3 :sad wee ones are easy peasy. My love of and obsession with my dogs is never divided, but instead multiplied. 

It is always wise to know one's limits and not exceed them. I know people who have an extreme number of dogs and then they can't take care of them properly....like those hoarders. That does not do,

Well, it is exciting. It's cool that your friend is getting one too. It should be fun to do things together.


----------



## Dallasminis

Ohhhh, they are such teensy little inky babies....beautiful! I've never seen such itty bitty puppies before! I so look forward to following your story....I know you are just thrilled!

Thanks CM's' Mom for posting them BIG, we needed that, they're tiny!


----------



## jlf45764

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh! They are adorable, sooo precious! Good luck choosing your little sweetheart when the time comes. That is so great that your friend will be getting one too! :dance2: :dance2:


----------



## outwest

Oh, wow, those are some tiny puppies! So, if I figured right you are going to have THREE girl puppies to look at? With a toy? Wow! You hit the jackpot!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I must have a ____load to give. I've had a four dog family so much of the time and 2 of them were big, energetic dogs so 4 (soon to be 3 :sad wee ones are easy peasy. My love of and obsession with my dogs is never divided, but instead multiplied.
> 
> 
> 
> It is always wise to know one's limits and not exceed them. I know people who have an extreme number of dogs and then they can't take care of them properly....like those hoarders. That does not do,
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is exciting. It's cool that your friend is getting one too. It should be fun to do things together.



Well, don't forget I have two older girls (almost 12 and almost 13), and I find them much more difficult to take care of than puppies! The last year of their older sister's life was so difficult that I had to keep a chart and set alarms to do everything that I had to do for her! 
Right now just getting enough food into them , often enough is a full time job. Tangee has major skin issues that need constant tending to, and then there are her heart and stomach issues. So far, so good on Teaka, but I can't pretend that it couldn't start at any time - it might be quite a stretch to take care of just one puppy, but it is just something that I feel that I have to do for me - there has been too much sadness and not enough joy in my house for too long.

Unfortunately my friend does not live in the same state as me, but I am glad to know that the one I don't take will get an equally wonderful home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Ohhhh, they are such teensy little inky babies....beautiful! I've never seen such itty bitty puppies before! I so look forward to following your story....I know you are just thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CM's' Mom for posting them BIG, we needed that, they're tiny!



I know - it his hard to imagine two fitting comfortably in one hand! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> Oh, wow, those are some tiny puppies! So, if I figured right you are going to have THREE girl puppies to look at? With a toy? Wow! You hit the jackpot!



Yup, three black girls - pretty lucky!
But you know I hope that I do not have to choose one - I hope that is just one clear winner, and that is that. And you know, they are bred from in size show dogs - I will be very lucky if just one is undersized, two would be like winning the lottery, 3, next to impossible!
Anyhow, at 5 weeks will be the measurements to see if anybody is going to completely rule themselves out by their size. It is kind of a shame because the bigger ones will tend to be the prettiest, but living in a crowded city, I really need my poodles to be light enough to carry for a minimum of a half hour, often more, before I can get them someplace where it is safe to put their feet on the ground outside, so size really matters to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, don't forget I have two older girls (almost 12 and almost 13), and I find them much more difficult to take care of than puppies! The last year of their older sister's life was so difficult that I had to keep a chart and set alarms to do everything that I had to do for her!
> Right now just getting enough food into them , often enough is a full time job. Tangee has major skin issues that need constant tending to, and then there are her heart and stomach issues. So far, so good on Teaka, but I can't pretend that it couldn't start at any time - it might be quite a stretch to take care of just one puppy, but it is just something that I feel that I have to do for me - there has been too much sadness and not enough joy in my house for too long.
> 
> Unfortunately my friend does not live in the same state as me, but I am glad to know that the one I don't take will get an equally wonderful home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, it sounds like this puppy will be coming at a really good time to bring some fresh joy into your home. I know how hard it is with the old, sick ones. I'm really sorry you're having to deal with that. I know...Chulita needs her meds several times a day and the wondering whether she's still okay enough or having too hard a time. It's so intermittent. So yes, there is a lot of stress with the old, sick ones. Jose` is still just fine but poor old Chulita. So I can relate. It sounds like you have more on your plate with the older ones than I do and it really sucks.

So, I think you're doing the best thing for you and yours. This puppy should be just the medicine.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oye, and last night, one of my 101% pad housebroken girls (probably Tangee) peed on the rug - just what I need - her getting incontinent when I am trying to train a puppy...
Yup, ONE puppy will be tough enough with what else I have got going on...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup, three black girls - pretty lucky!
> But you know I hope that I do not have to choose one - I hope that is just one clear winner, and that is that. And you know, they are bred from in size show dogs - I will be very lucky if just one is undersized, two would be like winning the lottery, 3, next to impossible!
> Anyhow, at 5 weeks will be the measurements to see if anybody is going to completely rule themselves out by their size. It is kind of a shame because the bigger ones will tend to be the prettiest, but living in a crowded city, I really need my poodles to be light enough to carry for a minimum of a half hour, often more, before I can get them someplace where it is safe to put their feet on the ground outside, so size really matters to me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Couldn't you get one of those doggie purses and put them on your shoulder? The bigger toys often have fewer health problems.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

outwest said:


> Couldn't you get one of those doggie purses and put them on your shoulder? The bigger toys often have fewer health problems.



I know it doesn't seem like it would be difficult believe me even when they are in a carrier on your shoulder they get heavy and it gets painful! One of Mine is only 3 lbs and I can't carry him on my shoulder for over 15 mins without it starting to cramp up. I used to carry Branna in my purse but she got to be to much for my shoulder to handle when she hit 4 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

:cheers2::cheers2: weeeee that is exciting news!!! congratulations! I hope that there is a special little girl (or two!) there for you!! xx


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I know it doesn't seem like it would be difficult believe me even when they are in a carrier on your shoulder they get heavy and it gets painful! One of Mine is only 3 lbs and I can't carry him on my shoulder for over 15 mins without it starting to cramp up. I used to carry Branna in my purse but she got to be to much for my shoulder to handle when she hit 4 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are right! It does not sound like much weight - but when it is moving, and you have to protect it from the crowds bumping into it, walk and go up and down subway stairs with it, plus when you account for carrying the weight of the bag, everything the dog might need, plus wallet, cell phone, water, etc., all on one shoulder, for a half hour to two hours, you want the poodle part of the equation to be as small as possible!
Teaka is 6 pounds and after 5-10 minutes, she starts to get heavy!! No way would I want to carry her for hours! Cabs don't even want to stop for you if they see that you have a dog, so also you want them to fit in a bag that truly looks like a purse, not a dog carrier.
It is worlds different from being able to put your poodle in the car and go!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> Couldn't you get one of those doggie purses and put them on your shoulder? The bigger toys often have fewer health problems.


As for why I want the undersized, I explained that in the post above, but in MY CASE, because I am waiting for a reputable show breeder to get a tiny out of a full sized breeding, the smaller one will not have additional health risks - they are simply smaller versions of their healthy in size littermates - not like the so called "teacups" bred from generations of dwarfs and other health issues that keep those lines small!
But, as you can see, the wait to see if one of those from the full sized breeding will be undersized can be long and nerve racking!


----------



## BeckyM

How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## plr

TinyPoodles: How exciting!! I hope everything works out. They look so cute - tiny black bundles of joy. I understand about the weight. I was hoping to be able to carry Remy around when in a bag when we are traveling - but he is now 10.5 inches tall and 7.5 lbs. Too heavy to carry around for more that a few minutes. I now have a Jaraden dog purse that is looking for a new home - interested?


----------



## PoodlePaws

Do you already have a name in mind?????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

plr said:


> TinyPoodles: How exciting!! I hope everything works out. They look so cute - tiny black bundles of joy. I understand about the weight. I was hoping to be able to carry Remy around when in a bag when we are traveling - but he is now 10.5 inches tall and 7.5 lbs. Too heavy to carry around for more that a few minutes. I now have a Jaraden dog purse that is looking for a new home - interested?



Which one? I have the messenger bag one already!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

plr said:


> TinyPoodles: How exciting!! I hope everything works out. They look so cute - tiny black bundles of joy. I understand about the weight. I was hoping to be able to carry Remy around when in a bag when we are traveling - but he is now 10.5 inches tall and 7.5 lbs. Too heavy to carry around for more that a few minutes. I now have a Jaraden dog purse that is looking for a new home - interested?



And thanks for understanding about the weight - you would not believe how much weight I lift in the gym, but it is a whole not her thing when it is a living, moving creature hanging in the same spot on your shoulder for an hour or more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

PoodlePaws said:


> Do you already have a name in mind?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yup, but subject to change if she tells me different lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

Tiny Poodles said:


> Which one? I have the messenger bag one already!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here's a picture of it: 
Shacara Pet Carrier - Brown


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

plr said:


> Here's a picture of it:
> 
> Shacara Pet Carrier - Brown



That is a beautiful carrier! I want one, is that the website you got yours? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> That is a beautiful carrier! I want one, is that the website you got yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think they want to sell it -go for it! I have my eye on a different model for my next one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well, right now it is looking like two of the girls have the potential to be tiny, so please keep the good poodle power thoughts going for one clear pick on size and personality, because I just don't know how I would go there to make a choice because it would just take too darn long for me to be away from Tangee! If there is one pick, a PF friend may be able to drive her 2/3 of the way here or I could send DH to pick her up, but if there are two so close that only I can choose, I don't know how I could do that.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Sending wishes your way for a clear pick. I hope you don't have to go through what I did: one clear pick, another clear pick, another and another. I couldn't walk away with just one. But at least I didn't walk away with all of them. LOL. Maybe you will be better served by just letting the breeder pick and not going there at all, but letting someone else bring the puppy home. (?) Anyhow, that's cool that there is a small one for you at all. I'd run with that.


----------



## CT Girl

Looking good. It probably would be best for the breeder to pick if it is difficult to leave Tangee. I think you have the best title of a thread ever!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Sending wishes your way for a clear pick. I hope you don't have to go through what I did: one clear pick, another clear pick, another and another. I couldn't walk away with just one. But at least I didn't walk away with all of them. LOL. Maybe you will be better served by just letting the breeder pick and not going there at all, but letting someone else bring the puppy home. (?) Anyhow, that's cool that there is a small one for you at all. I'd run with that.



Well, this is still very early - they are seven weeks old, and things could still change - when the puppies were young, one was a lot bigger than the other, now they are virtually the same size. And even if one or both are small enough for me, there is still temperament to be considered -my breeder really feels that the time to consider that is between 9-12 weeks, so even if they are the same size, that could be the deciding factor. And I do absolutely trust her to make the pick for me, she has done it twice before, and every nuance of Taylee and Teaka was exactly what she said it was.
My only concern is if it is too close for the breeder to call - then it would be up to me....
12 weeks is the absolute earliest that she lets them go, because she allows the Mama decide when to wean, and with her dog's that is usually around eleven weeks! Isn't that interesting? I never heard of puppies nursing that long, but hey maybe that is why her poodles turn out so smart and well adjusted! Anyhow, the two best dogs of my life were 13 weeks when I got them, so I would like to stick with that if I can!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Looking good. It probably would be best for the breeder to pick if it is difficult to leave Tangee. I think you have the best title of a thread ever!



Thank you! I really do trust the breeder, my only concern is if it is a really close call - it would be really nice to have that experience of a puppy choosing me - I have never had that before....every one of my 6 poodles was chosen for me. Two were in person so I could have turned them down if I did not like them, the rest long distance, but in every case there was just the one....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

so we're down to the twins and the older girl is out? hopefully that means it's all going to narrow down to a one and only.


----------



## LibertyH

Swooning over those sweet babies and crossing fingers that one has the perfect temperament for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> so we're down to the twins and the older girl is out? hopefully that means it's all going to narrow down to a one and only.



Actually there were two set of twins! She never bothered to mention the sister of the older one, because she was so much bigger - even at their five week measurements, but now at 7 weeks they are just about the same size. And she has told me this before, they start out big, and then at a certain point one will slow down on it's growth and begin to lag behind. So I am thinking that the one who began the biggest has started to do some major lagging, so who knows, she could wind up the smallest. First weigh-in is at 8 weeks and that will tell me a lot. And I would like it if the bigger one wound up the smallest, because she is darker - the other one, I think could be blue, which I would be OK with, but if I had a choice I would prefer black. And actually, I think that probably either of these has a potential to go blue, because this was supposed to be an apricot litter - Daddy is apricot, with all apricot, red, and some silver behind him, and Mom is black with half apricot with some silver behind it and half black, so I would go into this expecting either to go blue, but I'd have at least a better chance with the darker one...
The two younger twins, while still measuring to be undersized, she says have much stockier builds, so she does not think so....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

oh, hey, i was rooting for girl number one to begin with! so her sister sounds like a reasonable choice, too. i have no idea why i think that. maybe hit on the head by an invisible ray, or something. anyway, hope it works out.


----------



## Manxcat

Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Just don't let me compromise on what I want, just because I have been on puppy watch like this and want it to happen I still don't have an urgent need for a puppy and could continue to wait if I need to....
One thing I know for sure, I would be so pissed at myself if I compromise, and then see somebody else getting my ideal puppy from my breeder 6 months from now....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

The waiting is always the hardest part. You deserve the puppy of your dreams, you have really waited so patiently. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So, so far it looks like the smallest one might be a 5 pounder - a full pound larger then my Max, and then too, I have to give that figure half a pound leeway for build, so say 4.5 - 5.5 lbs. She is still young enough to speed up or slow down in growth, but for now that is what my guess is (I can't make a super solid prediction until 16 weeks, but I only have until 12 weeks to decide). 
So what's a girl to do? 
No eval on the temperament yet, but with this breeder odds are that she will meet all of my criteria on that. Oh, and from the pedigree I would say that there is a good chance that she could wind up blue, which is not a deal breaker for me, but black would be better.
Part of me says don't give up on your dream - especially when you have two dogs and are not in desperate need of one. Plus, I know that I would be beyond mad with jealousy if I get this one, and a 3-4 pounder comes along a few months later.
But on the other hand, if I pass on this girl, who knows, it could be years before the combination of black, female, tiny, and my temperament list comes along ( she breeds black, apricot, cream, brown, and silver, so it is not like going to a breeder who only focuses on one color which would make the odds much greater) and with my two being 12, and Tangee's heart condition, I could become in desperate need of a dog before that happens.
A different breeder is not even a consideration, as any good breeder would be long distance, and there is no way that I could trust a stranger like I do this one that I have known for over fifteen years.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Gosh I don't know what to tell you...were it me, I would take her....but it is not me. Because you have such a good breeder, the tiny ones will be so few and far between. Misha is 4.2 pounds and is very tiny and refined (with SUPER long legs!). What I do know is that whatever dog you decide on is a very lucky little dog!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Gosh I don't know what to tell you...were it me, I would take her....but it is not me. Because you have such a good breeder, the tiny ones will be so few and far between. Misha is 4.2 pounds and is very tiny and refined (with SUPER long legs!). What I do know is that whatever dog you decide on is a very lucky little dog!



Thanks for your support - I don't know what to tell me either. 
Size is such an issue for me - not only because I will need to carry this dog for hours at a time, and an extra pound or two will make a huge difference in my comfort. It is because my smallest one was my first one - the one that I got "cheated out of" when they killed her during her spay, and ever since then, I have wanted another very tiny. I don't expect quite as small as she was, but I have kept trying, and every single time I have gone up in size, and I just think that it is past due for me to get one at least closer to that size. And I know that it does not happen that often, but my breeder has produced them, so why not me?! There might be a few equally as good, but certainly no better home for an extra tiny, so why can't I have just one more chance at one.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

That is such a hard decision for you. I don't know what to say. I know if it were me I would probably get this one, but that is me and I am very impatient. Branna was supposed to be white, that and being female and small was my criteria but when we got to the breeder she was the small one and her brother was white and larger. Plus she had the better personality. So I got her instead. I am glad I did I love her to pieces. Like I said such a difficult decision. What is you weight limit? 4lbs? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Well, I just weighed Maurice in my food scale, which is capable of 6 lbs, 8 oz. He weighed in at 3 lbs, 14 oz....almost a whopping 4 lbs at about 10.5 months. He's feather light. BUT if I hold him for a very long time, my arm hurts, not because of the weight, but because of bending my arm for so long...kind of like talking on the telephone for hours. lol. He's the lightest weight dog I ever had. I wouldn't want him any smaller personally. Matisse...I'm not sure. He won't fit in the scale. I think he was close to 7 lbs last time he got weighed...not that long ago or was it close to 6? I forget. 

Anyhow, I don't know what to say about your situation. You could hold out for your ideal pup. I don't know how old you are. But for me, I figure I'd rather not waste precious time looking for perfection because it may not ever come along and I'm getting over the hill. lol. I wanted a silver or silver beige. But I came across the white and the black (who has silver on him, lol) And you know what? I never gave it another thought. I found out that I love the bright white and everything else is just fine with me. But I'm not as particular I guess. They're temperaments are great, they're healthy and smart. (well, Maurice not as quick on the uptake as Matisse) But anyhow, I'm rambling. 

I think the color blue could prove very interesting to you, since it's a little different than what you've had in mind. And oh so pretty. Sometimes these little compromises wind up being really fun and not what you expected. If the puppy is going to be pretty darn light weight, but a pound or two more than you wanted, I bet your arms won't notice. You could even get some kind of carrier like those baby carriers that the pup rides in against your chest. Or a stroller for places she can't walk safely. 

Well, I guess the bottom line is how particular you really are, what you're willing to gamble on, and how much of a hurry you're in to get started loving a new pup. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> That is such a hard decision for you. I don't know what to say. I know if it were me I would probably get this one, but that is me and I am very impatient. Branna was supposed to be white, that and being female and small was my criteria but when we got to the breeder she was the small one and her brother was white and larger. Plus she had the better personality. So I got her instead. I am glad I did I love her to pieces. Like I said such a difficult decision. What is you weight limit? 4lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes, my weight limit is 4 pounds for carry comfort, though my dream is to have another 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 pounder, so when we are talking 5 - 5 1/2, that is a big difference. And you know, I am thinking that this will be my last or next to last dog (I will have to see if I feel up to it when I am another 15years older, but not counting on getting another after this), and I most definitely don't want a pack anymore (I was a lot more flexible when I was getting my second and third, because each one had a few qualities that I wanted, and I knew that I was not going to be carrying them with me everywhere), plus I always told myself your NEXT one will be your dream extra tiny.
It is much harder doing it long distance too - if I was able to go visit and she struck a chord in me, I am sure that some of these things just wouldn't matter anymore, but that simply isn't possible anymore with Tangee's care needs - she is doing incredibly well, but her daddy can't pill her, and having him take her to the vet to be pilled would dangerously stress her out.
Maybe reports of the pup's personality and pictures will help me decide. Right now I feel completely torn - half of me says don't give up on the dream, you'll regret it if you don't hold out for it. And the other half says that you will regret it if you pass on her and soon after really NEED a dog, and nothing even close to what you want is available.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, I just weighed Maurice in my food scale, which is capable of 6 lbs, 8 oz. He weighed in at 3 lbs, 14 oz....almost a whopping 4 lbs at about 10.5 months. He's feather light. BUT if I hold him for a very long time, my arm hurts, not because of the weight, but because of bending my arm for so long...kind of like talking on the telephone for hours. lol. He's the lightest weight dog I ever had. I wouldn't want him any smaller personally. Matisse...I'm not sure. He won't fit in the scale. I think he was close to 7 lbs last time he got weighed...not that long ago or was it close to 6? I forget.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know what to say about your situation. You could hold out for your ideal pup. I don't know how old you are. But for me, I figure I'd rather not waste precious time looking for perfection because it may not ever come along and I'm getting over the hill. lol. I wanted a silver or silver beige. But I came across the white and the black (who has silver on him, lol) And you know what? I never gave it another thought. I found out that I love the bright white and everything else is just fine with me. But I'm not as particular I guess. They're temperaments are great, they're healthy and smart. (well, Maurice not as quick on the uptake as Matisse) But anyhow, I'm rambling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the color blue could prove very interesting to you, since it's a little different than what you've had in mind. And oh so pretty. Sometimes these little compromises wind up being really fun and not what you expected. If the puppy is going to be pretty darn light weight, but a pound or two more than you wanted, I bet your arms won't notice. You could even get some kind of carrier like those baby carriers that the pup rides in against your chest. Or a stroller for places she can't walk safely.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess the bottom line is how particular you really are, what you're willing to gamble on, and how much of a hurry you're in to get started loving a new pup. Good luck in whatever you decide.



Oh yes, I collect carriers like some women collect shoes, and I have a couple that are very comfortable, but even with that, any more than 4 pounds gets uncomfortable after a while - the 4 pounds feel a lot heavier when it is a living, moving creature that shifts it's weight around, and you have to constantly guard against it being bumped and squished by crowds of people.
I remember one time when one of my girls was a puppy, I had to shout to get maybe 20-30 people to get off of a bus, so that I could get to the door and get off without squishing the 2 pound puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Just don't let me compromise on what I want, just because I have been on puppy watch like this and want it to happen I still don't have an urgent need for a puppy and could continue to wait if I need to....
> One thing I know for sure, I would be so pissed at myself if I compromise, and then see somebody else getting my ideal puppy from my breeder 6 months from now....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Tiny Poodles said:


> So, so far it looks like the smallest one might be a 5 pounder - a full pound larger then my Max, and then too, I have to give that figure half a pound leeway for build, so say 4.5 - 5.5 lbs. She is still young enough to speed up or slow down in growth, but for now that is what my guess is (I can't make a super solid prediction until 16 weeks, but I only have until 12 weeks to decide).
> So what's a girl to do?
> No eval on the temperament yet, but with this breeder odds are that she will meet all of my criteria on that. Oh, and from the pedigree I would say that there is a good chance that she could wind up blue, which is not a deal breaker for me, but black would be better.
> Part of me says don't give up on your dream - especially when you have two dogs and are not in desperate need of one. Plus, I know that I would be beyond mad with jealousy if I get this one, and a 3-4 pounder comes along a few months later.
> But on the other hand, if I pass on this girl, who knows, it could be years before the combination of black, female, tiny, and my temperament list comes along ( she breeds black, apricot, cream, brown, and silver, so it is not like going to a breeder who only focuses on one color which would make the odds much greater) and with my two being 12, and Tangee's heart condition, I could become in desperate need of a dog before that happens.
> A different breeder is not even a consideration, as any good breeder would be long distance, and there is no way that I could trust a stranger like I do this one that I have known for over fifteen years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We need clearer instructions from you....You say you REALLY want a black. But, blue would be OK. However, you don't want for us (I'm good with willpower...as long as it's not food) to let you compromise. 

Ever since I have been on this forum (which isn't long really) you've talked about your little *BLACK* dream girl.

What I think you are saying is...that you REALLY want a black girl that meets your temperament and weight ideals. If that is true... then blue would NOT be OK. 

Surely, one of the 2 girls will be it? Or is one going to be too big and one going to be too blue?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thanks hopestocurl - I will try to be clearer.
What I want is a black girl who will finish 2.5-3.5 pounds.
I pretty much accept though that there is almost no such thing as a true black anymore - they will either clear to blue, or they will gray and become a "bad black". There are rare poodles who stay good blacks, but since you can't tell until they are grown, what is the point of worrying about it). The two older girls both appear black at this point, but because there is a lot of apricot and silver in their pedigree ( the litter was bred with the intention if getting apricot) I am presuming that they may have inherited the fading gene and will eventually lighten - it is possible that they might not, but since I would not know until they are a year or more old, I figure that I might as well assume that they will and accept it.
As for size, at 8 weeks old one is 1lb, 5 oz, and the other is 1 lb 13 oz, so I would say the bigger one is out of the running. To finish at 4 pounds, I would look for a puppy to be about 1 pound,12oz at 16 weeks old, so it does not seem likely that even the smallest of the two would meet that unless she has an extreme slowdown in growth. However my breeder does say that is how her extra tinies usually come about - they begin at the same size at the litter mates, and then at about this age they begin to fall far behind, and stay there. So, we will see in another month when I have to make my decision - if a month goes by, and she only gains 2 or 3 ounces, making her 1 1/2 pounds, then I would say that there is a good chance of her staying under 4 pounds, but if she is around 2 pounds, I would say she will be in the 5-6 pound range. I wish that I could have until 16 weeks, at which my adult size prediction (double the weight for a fine boned, and double plus half a pound for a more solid build) is 99% accurate, but it is awful nice of her to hold a puppy for my decision until 12 weeks, and it would be unreasonable to ask for more.
The two younger puppies actually measured in at 5 weeks a bit shorter then the first two did but the breeder says that she feels that they have a much sturdier build, and that I won't be happy with the weight ( she does not weigh them until they are eight weeks, so for now I just have to trust her impression) - still part of me is still sort of hoping, because they are the ones that I have been waiting for since the moment that they were conceived, and I do have a bit more faith in the pedigree for the color - all black until you get to a great, or great great grandparent who is silver, so it is quite possible that they could be blacks that hold their color, which though not essential, would be a plus.

Did that clear it up, or did I make it more muddled lol?
Ok, let me try a list of qualities, in order of importance instead - 
1 female
2 under 4 pounds finished - the smaller, the better
3 temperament (must be belly up, confident, and not hyper-reactive to noise)
4 black, but ok with blue or bad black


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks hopestocurl - I will try to be clearer.
> What I want is a black girl who will finish 2.5-3.5 pounds.
> I pretty much accept though that there is almost no such thing as a true black anymore - they will either clear to blue, or they will gray and become a "bad black". The two older girls both appear black at this point, but because there is a lot of apricot and silver in their pedigree, I am presuming that they may have inherited the fading gene and will eventually lighten - it is possible that they might not, but since I would not know until they are a year or more old, I figure that I might as well assume that they will and accept it.
> As for size, at 8 weeks old one is 1lb, 5 oz, and the other is 1 lb 13 oz, so
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok, now I understand your dilemma. You really do want a black girl, but, you are afraid that a true black girl doesn't exist anymore. So, you would like to think that you'd be ok with a blue.... but you are afraid that if you compromise now...that you'll have made the wrong decision.

Is there no way to have the puppies dna tested to see what color they will turn out?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Ok, now I understand your dilemma. You really do want a black girl, but, you are afraid that a true black girl doesn't exist anymore. So, you would like to think that you'd be ok with a blue.... but you are afraid that if you compromise now...that you'll have made the wrong decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no way to have the puppies dna tested to see what color they will turn out?



Really, you are misunderstanding me - size is the deal breaker issue for me, not color - I would be perfectly, blissfully happy with a 2.5 - 3.5 pound black, blue, or bad black! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

At the risk of confusing you further, I will explain (hopefully without igniting a debate about it), that I do not choose this color because of the look, but because in my experience the blacks are the most intelligent of all the colors, and be it black, black plus a fading gene making it blue, or a bad black, it will still have the black color gene that I believe is associated with that extra level of intelligence, so that is why they shade of black is not that high a priority for me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

No, I understood you wanted small and black. I think I am confused on which is hardest to get. Well, really, I think it is that you want small AND black AND a certain temperament. What you are saying is small is most important to you.... Then, temperament, then, a shade of black/blue? I'm getting there...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiny Poodles said:


> At the risk of confusing you further, I will explain (hopefully without igniting a debate about it), that I do not choose this color because of the look, but because in my experience the blacks are the most intelligent of all the colors, and be it black, black plus a fading gene making it blue, or a bad black, it will still have the black color gene that I believe is associated with that extra level of intelligence, so that is why they shade of black is not that high a priority for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't buy it that color and smarts are genetically connected...no evidence of that. And I'll tell you, after 10.5 months with my two, my white one is very noticeably quicker on the uptake than Maurice, my black. He learns new things in record breaking number of reps where as Maurice...well he takes much longer. Matisse is so much more in tuned with me, even though I give Maurice lots of individual practice and attention. I don't know if he'll always be that way...maybe he's slower to develop or something. Or maybe it's got something to do with his more laid back temperament.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

wow my Billy weighed in at 4 pounds at 12 weeks last weekend (going to weigh him tomorrow for his 13 week's) he is a lovely size, but I do want a larger toy, which he should grow to be  I think he has 1/3ish left to grow? 

I hope that you do find the perfect little one! teeny ones do appear, Billy's breeder has bred a real titch, and his dad is less then 5pounds too!

fingers crossed hunny!! x


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> No, I understood you wanted small and black. I think I am confused on which is hardest to get. Well, really, I think it is that you want small AND black AND a certain temperament. What you are saying is small is most important to you.... Then, temperament, then, a shade of black/blue? I'm getting there...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



There you go, you got it!
Oh, and girl, got to be a girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I don't buy it that color and smarts are genetically connected...no evidence of that. And I'll tell you, after 10.5 months with my two, my white one is very noticeably quicker on the uptake than Maurice, my black. He learns new things in record breaking number of reps where as Maurice...well he takes much longer. Matisse is so much more in tuned with me, even though I give Maurice lots of individual practice and attention. I don't know if he'll always be that way...maybe he's slower to develop or something. Or maybe it's got something to do with his more laid back temperament.



Well, I said that I did not want to debate it - having owned 3 black poodles, one white, one apricot, and one silver, that has been MY experience, and I will apply the lessons that I have learned from MY experience when choosing MY next dog!
As a side note, I don't think that it is a coincidence that my breeder, who breeds white, black, apricot, brown and silver has three personal pets who are black, black, and black, but that is just MY interpretation of it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> wow my Billy weighed in at 4 pounds at 12 weeks last weekend (going to weigh him tomorrow for his 13 week's) he is a lovely size, but I do want a larger toy, which he should grow to be  I think he has 1/3ish left to grow?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you do find the perfect little one! teeny ones do appear, Billy's breeder has bred a real titch, and his dad is less then 5pounds too!
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed hunny!! x



Thanks so much for the good wishes! The formula that I find works well for the toys is double the weight at 16 weeks, plus half a pound if they have a solid build, so just guessing that he might gain about a pound in that month, that would put him at about 10 - 10.5 pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

Oo i see! Thank you!!! He has grown so much since he came home! That sounds a great size for me! I would worry if he would stay too small with the springers here but he is the rough one hehe! I want to try agility so that bit bigger will probaly help there too!

I must admit, the thought of a teeny lil girly toy sounds so adorable!


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, I said that I did not want to debate it - having owned 3 black poodles, one white, one apricot, and one silver, that has been MY experience, and I will apply the lessons that I have learned from MY experience when choosing MY next dog!
> As a side note, I don't think that it is a coincidence that my breeder, who breeds white, black, apricot, brown and silver has three personal pets who are black, black, and black, but that is just MY interpretation of it


there's pc and there's personal experience. in the end, most of us tend to go with personal experience. not the worst choice by any means.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> there's pc and there's personal experience. in the end, most of us tend to go with personal experience. not the worst choice by any means.



Thank you, since my three blacks have by far been my smartest and my heart dogs, it would be pretty foolish of me to look at anything else in the perfect little heart dog that I now seek, wouldn't it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> There you go, you got it!
> Oh, and girl, got to be a girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well thank you hopestocurl - looking back on your post, Logic would dictate that it would be foolish to compromise on the FIRST thing on my list, so if she is not clearly going to be under 4 pounds, I should pass. We will see what my heart says next month, but right now that seems like the sensible thing to do...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

I don't know about which is smarter by color, but I have learned over the years that the first dog is smart, quick on the uptake, and focused. BUT-when I get a second dog, they are kinda "Do De DO-whatever". My second dogs always let the first dog learn everything and they just wanna trail behind and be geeky. They aren't stupid-they just are not only focused on me-they have another dog.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Didn't read through everything...but since blue is just a dilute black, if the pup is the right size and temperament, Id go for it! .


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I don't know about which is smarter by color, but I have learned over the years that the first dog is smart, quick on the uptake, and focused. BUT-when I get a second dog, they are kinda "Do De DO-whatever". My second dogs always let the first dog learn everything and they just wanna trail behind and be geeky. They aren't stupid-they just are not only focused on me-they have another dog.



I have thought of exactly what you are saying - and in fact my first two blacks were only children, and my third an only child for the first 2 years. My white though was an only child and not nearly that bright.
Anyhow, I am going to stick with what works for me - black!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CharismaticMillie said:


> Didn't read through everything...but since blue is just a dilute black, if the pup is the right size and temperament, Id go for it! .



I agree with you, and I will. It is mostly the right size that is in question!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Lol! I have always had black. It's just a personal preference. Even my mutt and my min pin.


----------



## patk

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Lol! I have always had black. It's just a personal preference. Even my mutt and my min pin.


is this like the little black dress rule? versatile, goes anywhere, etc., etc...


----------



## N2Mischief

Don't you dare tell Misha...but......my blue poodle was smarter! Though Misha is smart, and the sweetest thing, just not like my blue...don't know if it is coincidence. She is a third, and has been taught by Emilio...not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well thank you hopestocurl - looking back on your post, Logic would dictate that it would be foolish to compromise on the FIRST thing on my list, so if she is not clearly going to be under 4 pounds, I should pass. We will see what my heart says next month, but right now that seems like the sensible thing to do...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I do not think you'll be truly happy unless the dog is exactly what you want. I also think it will happen!


----------



## patk

N2Mischief said:


> Don't you dare tell Misha...but......my blue poodle was smarter! Though Misha is smart, and the sweetest thing, just not like my blue...don't know if it is coincidence. She is a third, and has been taught by Emilio...not the brightest crayon in the box.


uh oh. dangerous confessions. unless misha is like my boy, who could not care less. he's only as smart as he needs to be to get what he wants. those dogs that do all kinds of tricks, work for a living, etc., nah. they don't know how to train a human.


----------



## N2Mischief

That is true, I tell her to "come" and she stares at me and you can tell she is thinking, "whats in it for me?" lol


----------



## hopetocurl

N2Mischief said:


> That is true, I tell her to "come" and she stares at me and you can tell she is thinking, "whats in it for me?" lol


Let's not confuse manipulative with intelligent....  apparently, Misha is smart enough to negotiate.


----------



## Chagall's mom

I don't know about the poodle color intelligence connection. But I can say my *silver* mpoo is wise and wonderful enough to wish, along with me, your poodle pup dream comes true! :clover: (Makes* silver* sound pretty smart, eh?)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> is this like the little black dress rule? versatile, goes anywhere, etc., etc...



Well you know, black is my favorite color to wear, and I am sort of looking forward to a dog who can blend in and not get us constantly surrounded like silver and apricot do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Chagall's mom said:


> I don't know about the poodle color intelligence connection. But I can say my *silver* mpoo is wise and wonderful enough to wish, along with me, your poodle pup dream comes true! :clover: (Makes* silver* sound pretty smart, eh?)



Aww, you always have the sweetest things to say! And actually, I would point out to Chagall that sliver is nothing but a dilution of black, so he has a black poodle IQ too ( I know that Teaka has it too - I have seen brief moments of it, but she mostly has that third child/follow the leader thing going on)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Ok, you have said what you want and don't want to settle for anything else. So, just hold out and wait for the perfect Poodle. If it's not black, if it's a half a pound over your max, you're compromising and you will be so regretful if you get the wrong puppy and the right one comes along. Just wait, no matter what. There shouldn't even be any question about it. I wish you all the best that this breeder will, if not with this litter, maybe the next one will have the perfect puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Ok, you have said what you want and don't want to settle for anything else. So, just hold out and wait for the perfect Poodle. If it's not black, if it's a half a pound over your max, you're compromising and you will be so regretful if you get the wrong puppy and the right one comes along. Just wait, no matter what. There shouldn't even be any question about it. I wish you all the best that this breeder will, if not with this litter, maybe the next one will have the perfect puppy.



If the truth be told, the question is Taylee - more than a pound over my max, blue, and the best dog that I have ever known. Every time that I say no, it feels like I am saying no to Taylee, which feels so wrong. It's an intellectual vs emotional battle that makes it so difficult....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> If the truth be told, the question is Taylee - more than a pound over my max, blue, and the best dog that I have ever known. Every time that I say no, it feels like I am saying no to Taylee, which feels so wrong. It's an intellectual vs emotional battle that makes it so difficult....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see that you and I share a trait... we over-analyze EVERY option, then we get decision paralysis. Too much information, too many alternatives and too much feeling like if you make a decision you miss out on another opportunity or what-if. 

I can't help but feel like if you can figure out how to take a step back... your gut will tell you what to do. My gut has never been wrong... even when I tried my hardest to tell it to shut up because I don't want to hear what it is saying.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> I see that you and I share a trait... we over-analyze EVERY option, then we get decision paralysis. Too much information, too many alternatives and too much feeling like if you make a decision you miss out on another opportunity or what-if.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but feel like if you can figure out how to take a step back... your gut will tell you what to do. My gut has never been wrong... even when I tried my hardest to tell it to shut up because I don't want to hear what it is saying.



Oh wow - you sure do "get me"!
Though I have to say that I am not like this on everything, it is just on this one issue which is SO important - SO life changing for me...and the problem is, my gut is flip flopping like a fish out of water. I doubt it would be that way if only I could meet the puppies in question, but that isn't possible, and I will never feel certain in any choice :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh wow - you sure do "get me"!
> Though I have to say that I am not like this on everything, it is just on this one issue which is SO important - SO life changing for me...and the problem is, my gut is flip flopping like a fish out of water. I doubt it would be that way if only I could meet the puppies in question, but that isn't possible, and I will never feel certain in any choice :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not like this on everything either....it is just when I find myself in this situation, it is almost consuming (and overwhelming.)

Will be sending you good vibes!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiny Poodles said:


> If the truth be told, the question is Taylee - more than a pound over my max, blue, and the best dog that I have ever known. Every time that I say no, it feels like I am saying no to Taylee, which feels so wrong. It's an intellectual vs emotional battle that makes it so difficult....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, you've got a complicated decision to make when it comes time. I hope it will all work out. You've been thinking about a new pup for as long as I remember while I've been on this forum. Or maybe it was a little after I joined. I know you'll be beyond excited when the right one presents itself.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, you've got a complicated decision to make when it comes time. I hope it will all work out. You've been thinking about a new pup for as long as I remember while I've been on this forum. Or maybe it was a little after I joined. I know you'll be beyond excited when the right one presents itself.



I think it has been about a year and a half - 2 years since I "threw my hat in the ring". Since then there have been two black females that I have turned down for being a bit too big. It seemed pretty miraculous for there to now be 4 at the same time, and it will be sad if I turn them all down for the same reason as well.... Who knows, it could be another year before there is another black female....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

What do you all think? She was 8 weeks old Friday. I think that I am seeing a little something in that face.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

Tiny Poodles said:


> View attachment 142057
> 
> What do you all think? She was 8 weeks old Friday. I think that I am seeing a little something in that face....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All I can say is, Squeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh gosh, I do see a bit of a sparkle in her eyes! A bit of a mischievous twinkle I believe! Gosh Darn is she cute! I really don't mean to sway you...but sheesh! You can SEE the intelligence in her eyes! Man is she cute!!!!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

She is SO cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I'm not just imagining it? I did think that she has an intelligent look - like she is really trying to figure out what is that camera for, and what can it do for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Not imagined, I saw it immediately!


----------



## patk

definitely adorable. how much does she weigh?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I see that 'spark' too! What an intelligent demeanor! It probably doesn't help, but she is as cute as a button!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Not imagined, I saw it immediately!



She was 1lb, 5 oz last Friday, when she was 8 weeks old.
Oh, and the thing is, I don't have a month to decide - the breeder may be in an easy driving distance from me on the day that the puppy is 10 weeks old, and because of my experience, she would let her go at that age - so if I want her, she could be here a week from Friday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Her breeder thinks that she will finish around 8 1/4", but she is going to measure her again on Friday to see what her growth rate has been this week.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> She was 1lb, 5 oz last Friday, when she was 8 weeks old.
> Oh, and the thing is, I don't have a month to decide - the breeder may be in an easy driving distance from me on the day that the puppy is 10 weeks old, and because of my experience, she would let her go at that age - so if I want her, she could be here a week from Friday.


that's a yowza! does the breeder think she will stay on the small side? if she does, well, you've trusted her on everything else so far...

how's her sister developing? could it end up being one or the other on that day?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> that's a yowza! does the breeder think she will stay on the small side? if she does, well, you've trusted her on everything else so far...
> 
> how's her sister developing? could it end up being one or the other on that day?



Nope, her sister, the breeder says weighed in at 1lb 13 oz, and structurally looks 50% bigger.
Normally, I would expect a poodle who is 8 1/4" to finish at about 4 1/2 pounds, but her breeder thinks that she will be under 4 because she is fine boned, and ULTRA short backed. And I do think it is true that the ultra short back can make a difference. I mean, you can get an 8" poodle that weighs 12 pounds if they are built like a choo choo train.
Gosh though, I wish that I had at least another month to see what her growth rate is....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

unless something unexpected happens - like a growth spurt of some kind - i think you're going to be in serious danger of having to accept a new puppy in a few weeks!:devil:

you know the story about the woman who came home with a fur coat? her husband asked her how she could buy a fur coat when they had bills to pay. she said the devil made her do it. he told her she should have said "get thee behind me, satan." she replied, 'i did. but he said, "looks good from here, too."' just sayin'...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> unless something unexpected happens - like a growth spurt of some kind - i think you're going to be in serious danger of having to accept a new puppy in a few weeks!:devil:
> 
> you know the story about the woman who came home with a fur coat? her husband asked her how she could buy a fur coat when they had bills to pay. she said the devil made her do it. he told her she should have said "get thee behind me, satan." she replied, 'i did. but he said, "looks good from here, too."' just sayin'...



Few weeks? You Devil, it is 11 days arrghhhh! That growth spurt could happen long after I have her - if I take her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

:violin:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am on the app - all it says is violin - what does that mean!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

oldies like me remember how when people would tell their sob stories, the non-compassionate response would be to pretend to play the violin!

now, really, i think you better get out that list of possible names for your puppy and start narrowing it down a bit more. if you meet this little girl and she is as described, you are going to melt.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Oh man! 11 days! What are you going to do? I think you might end up with a puppy. I know if it were me I would. No self control here whatsoever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Oh man! 11 days! What are you going to do? I think you might end up with a puppy. I know if it were me I would. No self control here whatsoever!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh gosh, I don't know. My amazon shopping cart has a clicker, natures miracle, and bully sticks in it. But I have not hit check out yet....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

You are keeping us all in suspense! Just hit the check out! LOL. What's her name? 
PS I like black, too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> You are keeping us all in suspense! Just hit the check out! LOL. What's her name?
> 
> PS I like black, too.



Well, I do have prime - 2 day delivery so I have time. I guess maybe I could order a crate, I will need it anyway sooner or later...
Her name MIGHT be Timi.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Again not trying to sway (yeah right!)........But Timi is one CUTE name!!!! And it seems to just fit her!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Timi is cute! I hope it works out.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Timi is cute! I hope it works out.



Oh you guys are killing me.
Crate ordered, and I am feeling a little queasy....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

n2 and Poodlebeguiled do you recall what your babies weighed at 8 weeks. I think that you both got them at that age, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

OOOO! Praying for a Tiny Timi!!


----------



## N2Mischief

I don't remember exactly but I do remember according to charts she was supposed to be in the 4.5 range, then she slowed down in growing and was charting 3.5 pounds full grown, then she had a growth spurt after spay and she is now 4.2 pounds at 17 months. I think it was around 1 pound 6 oz.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I could be wrong but it seems Maurice was _around_ 2 lbs. That's not much help is it. (that's for the tiny one) Matisse, on the other hand was well over that...don't remember. lol.


----------



## hopetocurl

So, I go away for a day.... when I come back... Tiny Poodles has posted a puppy picture!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I don't remember exactly but I do remember according to charts she was supposed to be in the 4.5 range, then she slowed down in growing and was charting 3.5 pounds full grown, then she had a growth spurt after spay and she is now 4.2 pounds at 17 months. I think it was around 1 pound 6 oz.



So, exactly like I figured, for this girl to finish around 4 1/2 lbs.
A pound over the dream, but she is so gosh darn cute!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I could be wrong but it seems Maurice was _around_ 2 lbs. That's not much help is it. (that's for the tiny one) Matisse, on the other hand was well over that...don't remember. lol.



I think he was less - I remember saying that he might finish around five pounds.
Have you measured his height lately?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

So sorry, Tiny Poodles, but I am going to tell you what you told me when we were "debating" getting Pushkin... Go scoop her up!!!

Seriously, I know you have seriously strict requirements about what you want with this puppy - but she is a stunner!! That face! Those eyes! That intelligence looking right back at ya!

Sorry to be unhelpful...  :hug:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> So sorry, Tiny Poodles, but I am going to tell you what you told me when we were "debating" getting Pushkin... Go scoop her up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I know you have seriously strict requirements about what you want with this puppy - but she is a stunner!! That face! Those eyes! That intelligence looking right back at ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be unhelpful...  :hug:



Somebody just reminded today of that line from the Rolling Stones song "you can't always get what you want, but if you try somehow you just might get what you need"
And I can't forget that Taylee wasn't what I wanted, but was most definitely what I needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

When i got my JRT, Stogy, I picked him from a picture online. I wanted a girl, and there was a boy and a girl. I saw their pictures, after looking at tons of others, and just knew that was my dog. I had found a reputable breeder in California but she wasn't having a litter for quite awhile but was getting one of these pups for herself. She talked me into shipping the pups together.

Stogy was the heart dog for the whole family. Such a wonderful guy! 

Anyways, it can happen, love at first sight...from a picture. I kept going back to his picture and every time i saw it my heart would skip. I can't explain what it was, I just knew.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think he was less - I remember saying that he might finish around five pounds.
> Have you measured his height lately?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will try to find time to look... if I have his weight at that time and will measure him


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Can you find something that weighs one lb? See what that would feel like. That's the difference you're talking about, right?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> When i got my JRT, Stogy, I picked him from a picture online. I wanted a girl, and there was a boy and a girl. I saw their pictures, after looking at tons of others, and just knew that was my dog. I had found a reputable breeder in California but she wasn't having a litter for quite awhile but was getting one of these pups for herself. She talked me into shipping the pups together.
> 
> Stogy was the heart dog for the whole family. Such a wonderful guy!
> 
> Anyways, it can happen, love at first sight...from a picture. I kept going back to his picture and every time i saw it my heart would skip. I can't explain what it was, I just knew.



Of course we are still pending the temperament and measurements on Friday, and there could be something that would make me pass on her, but I have to say, that I keep looking at that little face, and I am feeling like I want to be the one to answer all of the questions that I see behind those eyes....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Can you find something that weighs one lb? See what that would feel like. That's the difference you're talking about, right?



My first poodle Jolé weighed a pound when I got her at 13 weeks, and I know what that feels like - and I liked it, and the 2 pounds or so that she finished at (well, she wasn't quite finished, because she was under a year when she died). 
And my Tasia was 7.5 ", and 3.5 lbs, and I could carry all day long, no problem. Over 4 pounds, and it definitely begins to shorten the amount of time that I can comfortably carry. Over 5 pounds, and short, maybe 15 minute trips only. 
But you know there is something to be said for the fact that this puppy is ultra short backed - that could indeed cut back upon the weight that she will carry for her height...so it is conceivable that although she may go a bit over 8", she still would not reach 4 pounds....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So um guys, just in case, I was wondering if you had any tips on raising a 10 week old puppy? At 16 weeks they are just tiny little dogs, ready to learn, and really easy for me to train. Can I expect a 10 week old to learn/train/housebreak as easily, or should I just let her do whatever she wants for a few weeks?
I'm not worried about eating/hypoglycemia/protecting from disease kind of things - I "got" that. Just worried more about learning ability. Oh, and what "stages" will she still have to go through? I am used to having puppies who have been mostly through the developmental stages and are who they are when I get them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha was housebroken completely by 10 weeks, so definitely doable, especially with the piddle pads. She just sort of did it herself. She would wake my daughter at night and she would place her on the pad, she would "go" and then right back to bed. So night time was a breeze too.


----------



## MaryEdwards

Just saw this thread, and then the baby girls. Oh they are the cutest baby girls.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Misha was housebroken completely by 10 weeks, so definitely doable, especially with the piddle pads. She just sort of did it herself. She would wake my daughter at night and she would place her on the pad, she would "go" and then right back to bed. So night time was a breeze too.



Cool - I ordered the puppy apartment (though in a larger size than they recommend), and I plan to have my girls mark some pads, and then dry them to use for Timi to give her the idea - and she will sleep in the puppy apartment until she is reliably trained. 
Though usually I find that training them where to go comes a bit easier then training them where not to go lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

what kind of training will your breeder have done at the 10-week mark? that should play into your plans. you'll be getting her before what i understand is that around 12 weeks fear stage, so you have time to get her settled in a new environment before you face that. just hope your other girls take to her; they'll certainly help to teach her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

What is one supposed to do during this fear period that you speak of? Keep them away from anything that might frighten them, or expose them to things in a slow, protective way? 12 weeks, after their shots is when the breeder first begins to let them go out with their mothers, and the mother, she says is what gives them the confidence. Now, looking at Dr.Dodds protocol, I think that I am going to be skipping 12 week shots, and wait for the 14-16 week final shots, so that will mean that she can't put her feet on the ground outside our apartment until that time (the first shots were given at 8 weeks, which according to Dr. Dodds may be too early to have an effect, yet at the same time I don't think that I want to give her the extra 12 week shots in between - I think I might as well just totally protect her from exposure until she is ready for the final shots) I will be carrying her around outside before then, so hopefully she would get her confidence from me. I most definitely won't take her anywhere with Teaka, because Teaka is way too reactive, and I sure don't want her to learn that. Tangee would be fine to take her with, but I have to be careful with her heart condition not to give her too much excitement or stress, so primarily it will just be me. After 16 weeks we will start small dog socialization classes, small dog obedience classes, and taking her to parks, beaches, stores, etc. There is even a high end Mall around here that allows dogs on lead, and at the right times that will be a great place to teach her lead manners, as the sidewalks are too crowded for a tiny dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

keeping in mind that my recollection is pretty rusty (it's been a long time since my dog was a puppy), i think the fear stage just means that everything new is something to be afraid of. i forget which pf member did this, but she took her pups out even when their shots weren't complete - but kept their feet off the ground and their noses away from other dogs. i think they went to the store with her but stayed crated in the back of the truck or some such thing. there were other things she did which were really helpful in preempting fears.

with your little one, you should be able to carry her around to lots of places in a cross body sling or other carrier. you could become the "monk" of puppyhood by maybe carrying wipes around to offer people who might want to pet her a bit. with planning you may not have to wait till all the shots are done. (have to add that my own dog is not mr. self-confident, but he became perfectly stable around people of all kinds and most new dogs we encountered, because i walked the heck off him everywhere before he reached his first birthday.)

exciting times are ahead for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> keeping in mind that my recollection is pretty rusty (it's been a long time since my dog was a puppy), i think the fear stage just means that everything new is something to be afraid of. i forget which pf member did this, but she took her pups out even when their shots weren't complete - but kept their feet off the ground and their noses away from other dogs. i think they went to the store with her but stayed crated in the back of the truck or some such thing. there were other things she did which were really helpful in preempting fears.
> 
> with your little one, you should be able to carry her around to lots of places in a cross body sling or other carrier. you could become the "monk" of puppyhood by maybe carrying wipes around to offer people who might want to pet her a bit. with planning you may not have to wait till all the shots are done. (have to add that my own dog is not mr. self-confident, but he became perfectly stable around people of all kinds and most new dogs we encountered, because i walked the heck off him everywhere before he reached his first birthday.)
> 
> exciting times are ahead for you!


Hum, hand sanitizer or wipes is an interesting idea, but I am wondering if parvovirus is resistant to that? It seems to me that I have read about folks who have had parvovirus in their homes having a heck of a time getting fully rid of it in the environment?
My biggest worry is taking her to the Vet before we go home, but I feel that is a must to make sure that she has no mites or fleas before I bring her home to pass it to my girls.
Not sure that they make a sling small enough for her to pop her head out of - she is 4" at the withers at this point, maybe 5 " to the top of her head, but I have a mesh front pack that she could see through, and a million in closed carriers with mesh windows. Hopefully two weeks would give her enough confidence in me to feel secure during the fear stage.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

no one could blame you for being extra cautious. these wee ones are more fragile and it's even more heartbreaking to see them suffer. so do what you gotta do. and yeah the vet check is a must even if you have full confidence in your breeder. hopefully you have a good vet and can expect a high level of conscientiousness re clean and disinfected facilities, too.

does your breeder know yet you are getting really serious about this girl? i should think she'd be watching her really closely for development given your long relationship with her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> no one could blame you for being extra cautious. these wee ones are more fragile and it's even more heartbreaking to see them suffer. so do what you gotta do. and yeah the vet check is a must even if you have full confidence in your breeder. hopefully you have a good vet and can expect a high level of conscientiousness re clean and disinfected facilities, too.
> 
> does your breeder know yet you are getting really serious about this girl? i should think she'd be watching her really closely for development given your long relationship with her.



I have not made a commitment yet, but she is calling her "your puppy", so I guess that she is serious lol!
I do completely trust her to do the temperament eval, but yet I know that she has told me that she does not begin to feel comfortable in her eval until 10 - 11 weeks, so we are really cutting it close here. But being that I can't travel very far, and she will be only 2 hours away from me, it makes sense to do it. Besides, I do have to admit that I have pretty darn good instincts for dogs, maybe it is a good thing that If I have a hand in her personality development!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

TinyPoodles...I am very excited for you on this prospect! I know it is not for certain...but, it sounds like you are moving forward...and that it always positive!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> TinyPoodles...I am very excited for you on this prospect! I know it is not for certain...but, it sounds like you are moving forward...and that it always positive!



Well, I am beginning to find myself caring less about hr precise size, but I still do care about her being the right temperament for me, so yes, I guess that I am moving forward. Not ready for Amazon checkout yet, but moving forward lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

She looks so smart, I am half in love with her already. I hope she stays small; I want to see how this little girl turns out.


----------



## Manxcat

We got Pippin at 8 weeks, and we started her "routine" right from day one - the housetraining and so on. We trained her to go outside so I can't say how easy inside training would be... probably more so as Pippin actually needed a human to open the darned door for her! She was poop trained within a week, if not sooner, and wee trained pretty quickly after that - although we did have a few accidents which could only be accredited to us not noticing when she was asking to go out. So our bad...

As regards taking her out, she was tucked into a woolly coat and then into the front of my jacket (it was winter) on a cat harness and a little leash for safety and for her to get used to wearing it, and taken pretty much all over the place, into shops, around and about. If people wanted to pet her (and they all did!) I had some hand wipes stashed in a bum-bag (fanny pack to you?) especially if they were dog owners. Her paws never touched the floor before she was fully vaccinated but she was already familiar with all sorts of places and people, so once she started walking around it was all fun, fun, fun!

The one thing we did wrong was a lack of car training, which we had some issues with later, but that was our fault (again!).

She never particularly went through any fear stage that we noticed, and I was looking out for it, but if she did show any reluctance with something we just worked at getting her over it with treats and positive reinforcement. She'd been used to being in a house at the breeders, so washing machines and vacuum cleaners and such were not a problem for her.

She is incredibly confident and adores people generally.

Regarding taking her to the vet - we didn't put her down in the vet's office either other than on the examination table which is always cleaned down after each consultation, so no risk of her picking anything up there.

Hope that helps


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> She looks so smart, I am half in love with her already. I hope she stays small; I want to see how this little girl turns out.



Really, I am not imagining it? I really think that I see that sparkle of intelligence that I have spoken about blacks having!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you Manx - that was very reassuring!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Guess what song was running through my mind when I woke up this morning






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

LOL - and you're trying to tell us you've _not _made your mind up???? Or should that be "made your heart up"? 

Bless you, Tiny Poodles, but I'm not convinced! :biggrin1:

Just hoping whatever you decide works for you


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> LOL - and you're trying to tell us you've _not _made your mind up???? Or should that be "made your heart up"?
> 
> Bless you, Tiny Poodles, but I'm not convinced! :biggrin1:
> 
> Just hoping whatever you decide works for you


Wellll, from everything that I know NOW, yup "This Little Girl is Mine", but, I reserve the right to change my mind when/if new/different information comes in.


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wellll, from everything that I know NOW, yup "This Little Girl is Mine", but, I reserve the right to change my mind when/if new/different information comes in.


Which is every woman's prerogative!


----------



## patk

yes, but don't give her too much leeway, manxcat. now that we have all seen the pictures, there's already a fan base.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> yes, but don't give her too much leeway, manxcat. now that we have all seen the pictures, there's already a fan base.



You made me lol! Really though, I have never seen a puppy from my breeder that wasn't drop dead gorgeous, but I will tell you a little secret that makes this one pretty much a sure thing - you know that puppy that I have been dreaming of, imagining, yearning for, for the past two years? Well, here is a picture of her plucked right out of my brain, and put onto your computer screen






- now all I have to hear is that she has the personality that I have been dreaming of, and "this little girl is mine, mine oh mine"! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

i'm rooting for you both. paws crossed.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh! She is so cute and smart and adorable - she deserves you as her pet human/slave!

Since I can't have her, I so want you to have her. She is just beautiful and I want to watch her grow up and be a little Super Model and steal your heart and have you wrapped around her dainty little paw, and.......


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you all - I can't tell you how much I appreciate you all "holding my hand" during all of the ups and downs of this process - you have really helped me get in touch with my feelings on this, and because of that I know that my final decision will be the right one, and I will have no regrets!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> You made me lol! Really though, I have never seen a puppy from my breeder that wasn't drop dead gorgeous, but I will tell you a little secret that makes this one pretty much a sure thing - you know that puppy that I have been dreaming of, imagining, yearning for, for the past two years? Well, here is a picture of her plucked right out of my brain, and put onto your computer screen
> View attachment 142577
> - now all I have to hear is that she has the personality that I have been dreaming of, and "this little girl is mine, mine oh mine"!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm going to wish it on a star for you 
When I go out and play with the kids in the backyard at night I always look up at the stars, and occasionally make wish... So tonight, this one is for you and this perfect baby girl!! 

*




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> I'm going to wish it on a star for you
> When I go out and play with the kids in the backyard at night I always look up at the stars, and occasionally make wish... So tonight, this one is for you and this perfect baby girl!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh thank you, that is so sweet of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

As far as how I raise puppies when I get them at 8 weeks is....I absolutely don't wait until they're 16 weeks to begin exposing them to various ground surfaces, kids at parks, adults with weird clothes on, barking dogs, grates on the sidewalks, noisy construction, etc etc. 16 weeks is about when the early critical socialization window closes and if they're carried around until then, their exposure, while it's something, isn't from their perspective as it is if they're walking all by themselves and seeing things from their level. 

Vets in the past have told me that after the first 2 sets of vaccines, they should be fine. I keep them away from places where a ton of dogs congregate...never rest stops or dog parks or boarding kennels or pet stores. But I take them on a leash to places like Home Depot where they can have baskets wheel past them, automatic doors open and close, big towering people walking around ooing and awing over them...lots of pats from children and adults, fork lifts etc. I don't allow them to be over whelmed or frightened so whatever degree of intensity they can take, I expose them to. They are fed high value treats in association with these novel things. It's the difference between passive socialization and pro-active socialization. Important difference.

I ask vets and other people around town if there have been any parvo outbreaks in the area to take reasonable precaution. 

Puppy classes can be started earlier than 16 weeks in most cases. After two sets of vaccines, they should be fine. But you can check with your vet. I'm sure there are different schools of thought. My school of thought is that while there is a very small risk of contracting a disease, the risk of waiting until the socialization window closes is much greater. Puppies that have an incomplete socialization history between birth and 14 - 16 weeks run a very high risk of being fearful and not developing what's called "bounce-back." Carrying them around is great for the first few weeks that you get them. But I wouldn't wait to let your puppy experience things from her own level and on her own with you at the end of the leash until 16 weeks. I never worried about hand sanitizer or Clorox. But had it been the talk of the town that there was parvo in the area, then I would have been more paranoid. Good temperament can over come a lot but I always err on the side of caution where socialization is concerned. There isn't much time to cover all the bases. And of course, socialization needs to continue for life. All animals always tend to revert to their default setting, which is caution.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

That sounds good in theory, but I am going to have to ask my Vet what she thinks about the vaccinations - I think my breeder does 8 week, 12 week, and 16 week. But Dr. Dodds protocol says that first shots should not be until 9-10 weeks (maternal antibodies may defeat it if done earlier, so I think that I have to consider the first shot null and void, and consider puppy unprotected when I get her), but then Dr. Dodds says only one more vaccine at 14-16 weeks. So I am not sure - if that vaccine in the middle risks "over-vaccination", and the possible implications of such, maybe I should just consider protecting her from exposure, never letting her put her feet on the ground, and wait for the 14-16 week vaccines. 
I will have to wait to hear what my Vet thinks, but no way, no how is she beginning puppy classes until a couple of weeks after her final vaccines! One thing that my old vet told me once still rings true to me today - exposing a puppy to healthy, vaccinated older dogs is no problem, but other puppies, who may not have completed vaccines, and could be incubating the diseases are what is high risk! So yes she will be around my dogs, and other adult, vaccinated dogs of friends, but she will not be anywhere around other puppies until she is fully vaccinated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

I've been sending you good vibes since I saw that picture.... I can't wait to hear how it all works out. Rooting for you!! :cheers2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> I've been sending you good vibes since I saw that picture.... I can't wait to hear how it all works out. Rooting for you!! :cheers2:



Thank you, I can't wait to hear how it works out either lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> That sounds good in theory, but I am going to have to ask my Vet what she thinks about the vaccinations - I think my breeder does 8 week, 12 week, and 16 week. But Dr. Dodds protocol says that first shots should not be until 9-10 weeks (maternal antibodies may defeat it if done earlier, so I think that I have to consider the first shot null and void, and consider puppy unprotected when I get her), but then Dr. Dodds says only one more vaccine at 14-16 weeks. So I am not sure - if that vaccine in the middle risks "over-vaccination", and the possible implications of such, maybe I should just consider protecting her from exposure, never letting her put her feet on the ground, and wait for the 14-16 week vaccines.
> I will have to wait to hear what my Vet thinks, but no way, no how is she beginning puppy classes until a couple of weeks after her final vaccines! One thing that my old vet told me once still rings true to me today - exposing a puppy to healthy, vaccinated older dogs is no problem, but other puppies, who may not have completed vaccines, and could be incubating the diseases are what is high risk! So yes she will be around my dogs, and other adult, vaccinated dogs of friends, but she will not be anywhere around other puppies until she is fully vaccinated!


does your vet adjust vaccines for size of the dog?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Position Statements & Handouts (for the public) | AVSAB

You can check this out if you want. If you scroll down, there's a position statement on socialization vs. vaccines, along with some other statements regarding dominance, pos./punitive based training etc. They're pdf files. Good reads.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> does your vet adjust vaccines for size of the dog?



I already asked her if she would get half does - she said yes, as long as she "gets the full series" - I did not have time to ask her what "series" she had in mind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Position Statements & Handouts (for the public) | AVSAB
> 
> 
> 
> You can check this out if you want. If you scroll down, there's a position statement on socialization vs. vaccines, along with some other statements regarding dominance, pos./punitive based training etc. They're pdf files. Good reads.



Thanks, interesting read. 
I do agree with exposing the puppy to as much stimuli as possible, however I strongly disagree with taking her to classes, or putting her on the ground anywhere that unknown dogs are. Forgetting about parvovirus and such, even when my girls were young adults, and fully vaccinated, they were always picking up stomach bugs, kennel cough/flu type things (after having the intranasal bordatella) when we used to frequent those places - literally, when we were going to those places, I don't think that we ever made it through a month without at least one of them catching something -of course they would recover fine, and I still thought that all the good it was doing them was worth the risk, but something like that could kill a puppy this young and tiny - NO WAY would I risk it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Tiny Poodles said:


> That sounds good in theory, but I am going to have to ask my Vet what she thinks about the vaccinations - I think my breeder does 8 week, 12 week, and 16 week. But Dr. Dodds protocol says that first shots should not be until 9-10 weeks (maternal antibodies may defeat it if done earlier, so I think that I have to consider the first shot null and void, and consider puppy unprotected when I get her), but then Dr. Dodds says only one more vaccine at 14-16 weeks. So I am not sure - if that vaccine in the middle risks "over-vaccination", and the possible implications of such, maybe I should just consider protecting her from exposure, never letting her put her feet on the ground, and wait for the 14-16 week vaccines.
> I will have to wait to hear what my Vet thinks, but no way, no how is she beginning puppy classes until a couple of weeks after her final vaccines! One thing that my old vet told me once still rings true to me today - exposing a puppy to healthy, vaccinated older dogs is no problem, but other puppies, who may not have completed vaccines, and could be incubating the diseases are what is high risk! So yes she will be around my dogs, and other adult, vaccinated dogs of friends, but she will not be anywhere around other puppies until she is fully vaccinated!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I spoke with Dr. Dodds about his because I vaccinated my puppies at 8.5 instead of 9 weeks. Dr. Dodds suggested that I vaccinate again at 11 weeks and again at 14-16 weeks. She was not at all comfortable with me skipping the 11 week vaccine since the first one had been given prior to 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CharismaticMillie said:


> I spoke with Dr. Dodds about his because I vaccinated my puppies at 8.5 instead of 9 weeks. Dr. Dodds suggested that I vaccinate again at 11 weeks and again at 14-16 weeks. She was not at all comfortable with me skipping the 11 week vaccine since the first one had been given prior to 9-10 weeks.



Thank you for the info - I guess that Timi will be getting three vaccines.
I wonder why the last one is a range 14-16 weeks - does it truly not matter, or would it be better to wait until 16 weeks?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I dont know if its different over there to here but we have 8 week and 12 week vaccines, and the lepto can he repeated at 16 if required, then its 1 year on, if going for the yearly vaccines 
I hope you get to see this little darling soon! I bet you cant wait to give her a cuddle and ask her if she is the right one for you!
I know you will know the right one!! weeeee I am looking forward to all the news of your little one! xxx


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you for the info - I guess that Timi will be getting three vaccines.
> I wonder why the last one is a range 14-16 weeks - does it truly not matter, or would it be better to wait until 16 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


D. Dodds told me the vaccines need to be spaced out 3-4 weeks and that anywhere in the 14-16 weeks is fine. I asked her if it's better to wait until 16 weeks and she said that 14 weeks should be just as effective, but that I could wait until 15-16 if I felt more comfortable. I did decide to wait until right around 16 weeks.


----------



## Manxcat

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> I dont know if its different over there to here but we have 8 week and 12 week vaccines, and the lepto can he repeated at 16 if required, then its 1 year on, if going for the yearly vaccines
> I hope you get to see this little darling soon! I bet you cant wait to give her a cuddle and ask her if she is the right one for you!
> I know you will know the right one!! weeeee I am looking forward to all the news of your little one! xxx


Thanks Vanilla-Yazoo, I was getting a bit baffled by this too! Pippin only had two rounds of shots, so she only had to be carried around for about 3 weeks before she was off into the big wide world on her 4 tiny paws! I think we waited 10 days after the second shot before turning her out on her unsuspecting public


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> I dont know if its different over there to here but we have 8 week and 12 week vaccines, and the lepto can he repeated at 16 if required, then its 1 year on, if going for the yearly vaccines
> 
> I hope you get to see this little darling soon! I bet you cant wait to give her a cuddle and ask her if she is the right one for you!
> 
> I know you will know the right one!! weeeee I am looking forward to all the news of your little one! xxx



Oh, that's interesting - if she was done at 12 weeks, she could be sprung from captivity a month earlier, but it does not sound like my breeder or my Vet, or even Dr. Dodds would agree with that....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CharismaticMillie said:


> D. Dodds told me the vaccines need to be spaced out 3-4 weeks and that anywhere in the 14-16 weeks is fine. I asked her if it's better to wait until 16 weeks and she said that 14 weeks should be just as effective, but that I could wait until 15-16 if I felt more comfortable. I did decide to wait until right around 16 weeks.



Thank you for sharing! Did she say anything about how long it would be after the final vaccine before they would be considered safe to be around other dogs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well another client went to my breeder to pick up a poodle, and she held Timi, and said that Timi nestled in right under her shirt, and that she was so small that the length of her muzzle from start to the tip of her nose was the same as her thumbnail.
I realize that the breeder probably clued her into the things that are important to me, but still I know that my breeder is very honest, and would never ask someone to mislead me, she was probably just thinking "let her hear it from somebody else too", 
So it is looking good sqeeeeee! Tomorrow she will be 9 weeks - measurements, and maybe weight to so what she has done in a week. So please keep those great PF forum vibes coming. This is the age at which her breeder says that the real tinies begin to noticeably fall behind in growth! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So, I think that I will be ready to hit checkout on Amazon by this weekend - let me tell you what I have in my chart, and please let me know if I am missing anything!
Nutracal
Karo syrup 
Hydrogen peroxide
Paper towels
Natures miracle
Clicker/target stick combo
Treat bag
Bully sticks
Extra dishes (I actually use glass condiment cups for their meals, but got a few coup cups for her as well)
Of course I already have a million toys, kongs, beds, grooming tools etc, but is there anything else specificly puppy that I might be missing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, and baby wipes, and coat handler skin works (in case I clipper burn her), and little bottles of spray hand sanitizer to spray people who want to pet her - it couldn't hurt lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you for sharing! Did she say anything about how long it would be after the final vaccine before they would be considered safe to be around other dogs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What I was told by the veterinary immunologist at Okla State University is that a vaccine will actually supress the immune system for approximately two weeks therefore making them MORE suseptical to disease during that time. I now tend to be absolutely paranoid for those two weeks after a vaccine.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> What I was told by the veterinary immunologist at Okla State University is that a vaccine will actually supress the immune system for approximately two weeks therefore making them MORE suseptical to disease during that time. I now tend to be absolutely paranoid for those two weeks after a vaccine.



Thank you - two weeks was exactly what I was thinking.
But hum, if that is the case, why bother doing the 12 weeks, I might as well just wait for 14 weeks, and be done with it, since I would have to be super cautious in the interim anyhow.... I can understand the breeder doing them, because that is right before they go, and she can't count on everyone to be super cautious, or even to get the next shots. But if I have to shelter her anyhow, why bring her into the vet's office around possibly sick dogs when I can just keep her away from exposure for another two weeks, get the shots, and have her good to go at 16 weeks....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Oh My Gosh!!! I am so excited for you!! I know it isn't set in stone yet but it sure sounds like you are going to have a puppy soon!!! Eeeeepppp! Yay! Fingers crossed for tomorrow and Luck, Luck, Luck!   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well another client went to my breeder to pick up a poodle, and she held Timi
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had to reread this a few times... my heart dropped...I originally read it to say that someone else wanted Timi... glad I was wrong!

This is so exciting!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> I had to reread this a few times... my heart dropped...I originally read it to say that someone else wanted Timi... glad I was wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so exciting!!



Sorry about that, but it would not matter if they did want her - my breeder is a woman of high integrity, and not in a million years would she do that to me! But no, the woman was there to pick up a retired Champion, to foster, maybe foster failure until the right puppy is available for her - Lynn was just showing her around!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Now I am really confused - me, who always thinks she can predict the adult size of any Tpoo lol!
She is down 3 ounces - at 9 weeks she is 1lb, 2oz, but up in height 5 1/8". The height does not sound That small to me - the growth charts for 10" toys say 5 3/4 - 6 " at 8 weeks, so, I am thinking she could be in line to be 9" - my 9+ inchers were 6 1/2 inch at 16 weeks, and it sure is possible that this girl could get to that height in 5 weeks. I like that weight, and I guess it not that easy to measure a squirmy puppy, even for a pro, so that might be less accurate ( she sent me a picture of the scale reading, so I know that is a fact). And yes, before you ask, I already wrote and asked if her eating well and poops were OK!
So, can anybody offer any opinions on size, I'm lost lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

what does your breeder say about her size? surely she has seen this configuration before? any best guesses?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ok, just spoke with her breeder, and I misunderstood - the scale was in kilograms, and she was talking 10ths of ounces - she was under 17 ounces last week, and she is under 17 ounces this week. So most definitely, that's my girl!
BUT she has decided that next week is too soon for her to go, so she is going to see if she would be able to see if somebody who is going to PCA from around here could bring her back. So, the wait continues, and this may turn into the longest thread in PF history lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

the delay is all to the good. that way both you and your breeder can be sure about checking all the boxes. i suspect you will not be disappointed, but what do i know?


----------



## Manxcat

And at least you won't think you rushed into it if you've got a bit more breathing (or panicking) space... 

Still got a good feeling about this!


----------



## CT Girl

So she is definitely your girl? Yeah!!! I am so excited for you. All your dreams are at last becoming a reality.


----------



## N2Mischief

Doin the Happy Dance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> the delay is all to the good. that way both you and your breeder can be sure about checking all the boxes. i suspect you will not be disappointed, but what do i know?



Yes, I am actually happy about it - my breeder raises great puppies, and I am glad that she will have more time to do her thing with her. Plus, this gives me more time to nest and get ready for the new baby lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

A little extra time with her mom can only help her, she is such a tiny mite. Since you have such a good breeder I am sure she will get the best of care. I have serious MPS envy. Would love for Swizzle to have a little playmate.


----------



## patk

tp, i visit gail zamora's site often to view photos and she is now advertising a 7 week old 5 inch cream female that she is estimating at 3-1/2 to 4 pounds at maturity. so if zamora is any good at this (and i gather from some of the not so laudatory hints here about her that she is quite a large-scale breeder), your little girl could (hopefully) end up in the same range.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> So she is definitely your girl? Yeah!!! I am so excited for you. All your dreams are at last becoming a reality.



Well, she is still pending temperament eval - all she could tell me right now is that she is smart - picks up all the clues of what is about to happen. But I am thinking that with all of the other chips falling into place, that those will too! I mean, so far it is like she walked out of my dreams, so I am just going to assume that she will have the temperament that I was dreaming of as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> tp, i visit gail zamora's site often to view photos and she is now advertising a 7 week old 5 inch cream female that she is estimating at 3-1/2 to 4 pounds at maturity. so if zamora is any good at this (and i gather from some of the not so laudatory hints here about her that she is quite a large-scale breeder), your little girl could (hopefully) end up in the same range.



Who knows - the one thing that toy breeders seem to universally do is underestimate size -BUT, without a doubt, Timi will be smaller than that puppy  but you know, the older Timi gets, the more confident I will get in my size estimates - but this IS the age at which my breeder has always told me that the tinies will slow down and fall dramatically behind, so I am feeing rather squeeeeeee about the fact that she did not gain anything this week. 
Feeling pretty confident that she won't go over 4 pounds, and who knows, she could even be a three pounder!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Here is a picture of her when she was 4 weeks old ( the puppy on the left in the picture) - when I saw that picture, I thought ugh, she already looks like a pound, she is way to big - now, five weeks later, she has only gained maybe 2 ounces - very squeeeee lol!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> A little extra time with her mom can only help her, she is such a tiny mite. Since you have such a good breeder I am sure she will get the best of care. I have serious MPS envy. Would love for Swizzle to have a little playmate.



Yes, her breeder says she still wants her Mom, and her Mom still wants to take care of her - not pushing her away at all, so I would NOT want to interfere with that!
So whatcha looking for in a playmate for Swizzle? She does have a bigger sister who isn't spoken for yet - boy would I love to see her go to somebody that I could keep in touch with!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

hopetocurl said:


> I had to reread this a few times... my heart dropped...I originally read it to say that someone else wanted Timi... glad I was wrong!
> 
> This is so exciting!!


I read incorrectly as well!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

I squealed out loud at work. Yay! This is looking good!

All toes, fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well, after removing the hand sanitizer from my cart, I just checked out on Amazon, so you know how I am feeling squeeeee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I squealed out loud at work. Yay! This is looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> All toes, fingers and paws crossed.



Aww, thank you, it makes it twice as much fun to share this with all of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

PoodlePaws said:


> I read incorrectly as well!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sorry about that - no way, no how that would happen - my poor breeder has been suffering through this wait with me longer then you guys have, and she is as happy as you are that she finally has the baby that I have been dreaming of! Haven't I told you all before what a great match maker she is? Well she is thrilled that she can finally do it for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

So happy for you, that you have found your perfect new girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Doin the Happy Dance!!!!!!!!!!



Put on that GaryUS Bonds/Springsteen song "This Little Girl" (is mine) while you dance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Most definitely! 

BTW: I got my package today


----------



## outwest

At this point, I am not going to believe it until I see it. LOL I do hope you get her soon!

N2, How big is Misha? She seemed such an adorable mite to me. She is tiny. 
Tiny Poodles, are you wanting a girl smaller than Misha? 

When I brought Cooper home he was about 5 pounds (a mini) and I thought he was absolutely teensy! He is a little over 10 pounds now and STILL seems so little, but at least he doesn't seem as fragile as he did.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Most definitely!
> 
> BTW: I got my package today



Fingers and paws crossed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> At this point, I am not going to believe it until I see it. LOL I do hope you get her soon!
> 
> 
> 
> N2, How big is Misha? She seemed such an adorable mite to me. She is tiny.
> 
> Tiny Poodles, are you wanting a girl smaller than Misha?
> 
> 
> 
> When I brought Cooper home he was about 5 pounds (a mini) and I thought he was absolutely teensy! He is a little over 10 pounds now and STILL seems so little, but at least he doesn't seem as fragile as he did.



But I checked out! Doesn't that tell you something lol?!
And yes, I would prefer a bit smaller than Misha - most, not all of them, but most of my little ones added a pound from age 1.5 - 4, so I really want to have some leeway for the carry around comfort. I do understand why Cooper looks tiny compared to the rest of your pack, but trust me, it is what you get used to - at 6 pounds, Teaka looks like a giant to me! I would be comfortable with a 2 pounder, but they are a bit too fragile to do everything that I old like - 3.5, would be the perfect middle ground for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I'm hoping mine will be at least a 6 pounder like Teaka. The tiny ones are definitely a lot easier to carry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I'm hoping mine will be at least a 6 pounder like Teaka. The tiny ones are definitely a lot easier to carry.



Did you mean at most a 6 pounder? Teaka gets heavy after 10 minutes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

So, let me catch up.... No puppy, she's small, still with Mom. Maybe next week? BUT, she's looking like yours? 

Sorry, I am trying to keep up, but am in an out this weekend!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Grandma's Boys said:


> I'm hoping mine will be at least a 6 pounder like Teaka. The tiny ones are definitely a lot easier to carry.


Sorry, I didn't word that right. I mean for me, I would like her at least 6 pounds, but I know the lighter ones are much easier to carry. I don't want a real tiny one for me because of the Young Grandsons. The chart I saw has mine at 5 1/2 pounds when grown, but I don't know how accurate that is. With Chihuahua's it said that the weight at 8 weeks would be tripled when grown. I wonder if that's about right for Tpoo's too. I found it to be real close with the 2 Chi's I had.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Sorry, I didn't word that right. I mean for me, I would like her at least 6 pounds, but I know the lighter ones are much easier to carry. I don't want a real tiny one for me because of the Young Grandsons. The chart I saw has mine at 5 1/2 pounds when grown, but I don't know how accurate that is. With Chihuahua's it said that the weight at 8 weeks would be tripled when grown. I wonder if that's about right for Tpoo's too. I found it to be real close with the 2 Chi's I had.



Hey, I like your method of triple the weight at 8 weeks, that would put Timi at 3 1/4 pounds grown! My formula for poodles has always been double the weight at 16 weeks, plus half a pound, and that has been very accurate for mine. I find those online charts for poodles to underestimate by at least 2 pounds, but that is no surprise since they are mostly from people selling "teacup poodles", and the smaller that they predict their weight, the more that they charge for them!
How old is your baby now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> So, let me catch up.... No puppy, she's small, still with Mom. Maybe next week? BUT, she's looking like yours?
> 
> Sorry, I am trying to keep up, but am in an out this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Not exactly - 
She is smaller than I thought - it is now looking like she could not possibly go over 4 pounds, and may very well be much smaller.
Another client who visited to pick up another poodle got to hold her when the breeder was showing her around and told me that she loved being held so much that she tried to crawl under her shirt, and that she never heard her make a sound.

No to next week, Breeder thinks that she needs more time with her MaMa - most likely she will bring her to PCA in three weeks and have a breeder friend from this area bring her back this way for me, so she will be 12 weeks old when I get her.

Yes, I am 99% certain that she is the one for me - I even hit check-out on my Amazon order of puppy supplies! Though technically still waiting for her breeder to confirm that she is a belly-up cuddler, and not overly barky.

How old is your baby now? I am wondering if you will be getting her around the same time?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

See those pickets on the gate? Maurice walked right in between them under that 2x4 and out the yard when I first got him at 8 weeks. Good thing he was still easy to catch. It surprised me. They're about 2 or 2.5 inches apart. (I forget...without going out to measure)


----------



## outwest

I carry Cooper around all the time. He doesn't seem heavy. I agree, it is what you are used to. To me, Cooper needs another 2-3 inches and 5 pounds. 

I am excited about your baby. I agree that when they are that tiny, being with mama longer is a good idea. 12 weeks is a great time to get a puppy as long as they have been socialized well up until then. They are so much more robust than they are at 8 weeks. Cooper's breeder didn't want to let them go until 9 weeks, not 8. I was fine with that, too.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

My pup is 7 weeks now. So I will have another week to go before the 8 week mark.
Cookie weighed 1 pound 5 oz at 8 weeks and ended up 4 pounds grown. Snoopy was only 7 oz at 8 weeks and was 1 pound 4 oz all of her adult life (much to small). It didn't work for my friends mini Dashhound or my cousins Chihuahua mix who both got much bigger.

7 or 8 pounds would be even fine with me. I do want to get a sling to carry her around with. She was 1.8 at 6 weeks.
I guess it will be fun to see if it works for Tpoo's.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> See those pickets on the gate? Maurice walked right in between them under that 2x4 and out the yard when I first got him at 8 weeks. Good thing he was still easy to catch. It surprised me. They're about 2 or 2.5 inches apart. (I forget...without going out to measure)



Yup, I am so hoping that the bars on the puppy apartment crate are not too far apart, or I will have to figure a way to rig it up so that she can't escape. I have an ex- pen meant for rodents, that I could put around the crate if all else fails..
The woman who visited my breeder, and got to hold Timi this week took this picture of some older puppies zonked out after playing, and she said that Timi could easily walk under the cot that they are laying on without touching it!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> I carry Cooper around all the time. He doesn't seem heavy. I agree, it is what you are used to. To me, Cooper needs another 2-3 inches and 5 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about your baby. I agree that when they are that tiny, being with mama longer is a good idea. 12 weeks is a great time to get a puppy as long as they have been socialized well up until then. They are so much more robust than they are at 8 weeks. Cooper's breeder didn't want to let them go until 9 weeks, not 8. I was fine with that, too.



I am talking carrying in a bag hanging off my shoulder - walking, on buses, up and down subway stairs for an hour or more at a time ( plus carrying everything else that we might need), not just carry around the house kind of thing.
I am actually glad that she will be staying with the breeder until 12 weeks - all of my other dogs have been 12 - 16 weeks when I got them, and it all was good, so why tamper with success!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> My pup is 7 weeks now. So I will have another week to go before the 8 week mark.
> 
> Cookie weighed 1 pound 5 oz at 8 weeks and ended up 4 pounds grown. Snoopy was only 7 oz at 8 weeks and was 1 pound 4 oz all of her adult life (much to small). It didn't work for my friends mini Dashhound or my cousins Chihuahua mix who both got much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 or 8 pounds would be even fine with me. I do want to get a sling to carry her around with. She was 1.8 at 6 weeks.
> 
> I guess it will be fun to see if it works for Tpoo's.



Try my formula at 16 weeks - I am telling you it works for Tpoo's with reasonable conformation every time! But from that weight, I would say that she is an average size. Did you get her height at 5 weeks? The rule for breeders is double the height at 5 weeks since show dogs go by height, not weight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Haha Outwest, she seemed so tiny next to Jazz...she is little but has grown recently. She topped out about 9 1/2 inches and a smidge more, and is weighing 4.2 pounds. She is a hoot!

She does want smaller, but not too much, 1/2-1 pound smaller.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Tiny Poodles said:


> Try my formula at 16 weeks - I am telling you it works for Tpoo's with reasonable conformation every time! But from that weight, I would say that she is an average size. Did you get her height at 5 weeks? The rule for breeders is double the height at 5 weeks since show dogs go by height, not weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Didn't even think to ask about height or to measure her myself for that matter. I really don't care to much, just didn't want a real small one. 
I'll be sure and get a weight at 16 weeks, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Not exactly -
> She is smaller than I thought - it is now looking like she could not possibly go over 4 pounds, and may very well be much smaller.
> Another client who visited to pick up another poodle got to hold her when the breeder was showing her around and told me that she loved being held so much that she tried to crawl under her shirt, and that she never heard her make a sound.
> 
> No to next week, Breeder thinks that she needs more time with her MaMa - most likely she will bring her to PCA in three weeks and have a breeder friend from this area bring her back this way for me, so she will be 12 weeks old when I get her.
> 
> Yes, I am 99% certain that she is the one for me - I even hit check-out on my Amazon order of puppy supplies! Though technically still waiting for her breeder to confirm that she is a belly-up cuddler, and not overly barky.
> 
> How old is your baby now? I am wondering if you will be getting her around the same time?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My baby is 4 weeks (almost 5) so I have about 5 weeks to go.... I am using your shopping list!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Haha Outwest, she seemed so tiny next to Jazz...she is little but has grown recently. She topped out about 9 1/2 inches and a smidge more, and is weighing 4.2 pounds. She is a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> She does want smaller, but not too much, 1/2-1 pound smaller.



Well now, you know that I always said that Misha is really lightweight for her height - is she very fine boned and short backed? I would expect a poodle of her height to be 5-6 pounds! Now Timi is expected to be an inch - inch and a half shorter than Misha, which I would expect to be 4 - 4 1/2 pounds, but with her current weight, she must be fine boned, as well as having the ultra short back that the breeder has spoken of, so who knows how light she might be if she has Misha's build - she could be under 3 pounds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> My baby is 4 weeks (almost 5) so I have about 5 weeks to go.... I am using your shopping list!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well there are a lot of things not on my list because I already have them - I hope that your list is a lot longer!
Oh, and her breeder just gave me more to order - carnation evaporated milk and Karo syrup - that, - 50% milk! with 50% water, mixed with an egg yolk and a little Karo is the formula that she is supplementing her, which she wants me to continue giving.
Is your breeder going to take measurements at 5 weeks? That is the age at which double the height is the predicted adult height.
Do you have any new pictures of her to share?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> oh, hey, i was rooting for girl number one to begin with! so her sister sounds like a reasonable choice, too. i have no idea why i think that. maybe hit on the head by an invisible ray, or something. anyway, hope it works out.



I had to go back to remember who said this - PatK, I think that you need to use that invisible ray to pick some lottery numbers - good job predicting this! And me, I thought that you were so wrong because the younger litter had been bred with me in mind! I have no ray whatsoever lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

not taking any credit...yet! maybe after you have your puppy in hand and we know for sure. hah hah hah. anyway, it's looking good right now and i am happy for you. let's keep all those paws crossed, though.


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha has very fine bones and super long legs. I think her height just comes from those legs. She doesn't look that tiny to me. I think her back is just average, not shorter than normal. Her legs even look longer now that I keep her coat shorter.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Misha has very fine bones and super long legs. I think her height just comes from those legs. She doesn't look that tiny to me. I think her back is just average, not shorter than normal. Her legs even look longer now that I keep her coat shorter.



Yes, my breeder says that she aims for the outline of a Giraffe - long legs, short back, and a long neck lol 
Gee, I can't wait to see my girl when she is all groomed up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well there are a lot of things not on my list because I already have them - I hope that your list is a lot longer!
> Oh, and her breeder just gave me more to order - carnation evaporated milk and Karo syrup - that, - 50% milk! with 50% water, mixed with an egg yolk and a little Karo is the formula that she is supplementing her, which she wants me to continue giving.
> Is your breeder going to take measurements at 5 weeks? That is the age at which double the height is the predicted adult height.
> Do you have any new pictures of her to share?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have a lot of stuff left from Annabelle... Kong, crates, bowls, beds, and leashes. Need new collar, etc. I have updated my profile pic, but it sometimes shows up, sometimes not. Here is the latest....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

She is so sweet and beautiful.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

She is beautiful - thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

When will she have the belly up cuddle test?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> When will she have the belly up cuddle test?



I keep asking, but my breeder usually says that it is more like 10-12 weeks that she feels confident in assessing the personality, so what can I do, ask her to lie to me? I am however encouraged by the other client who said that when she held her, she tried to snuggle under her shirt, and being that probably 11 out of 12 of my breeder's pups are belly-up, I am not very worried about it. Also when I asked which was the more dominant of the two puppies, without hesitation, she said the sister. And I think that she looks pretty calm and confident for her age in the pictures next to a soda can that is as big as herself - the picture did not come through, but her breeder said that in one of them she was licking the can  and I like that, because I think that the more confident they are, the less likely they are to be hyper-reactive/barky.
Did I show you all the picture of her scale reading from last Friday? I think it is my favorite picture of all!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie

I am so hoping you get great news next week - she is just darling in the photo. I need to find Bella's weight chart - she is 3 now and finished at 9 1/2" and 4.2 pounds. Bella came home to us at 10 weeks when they are this small any extra time with a great breeder is a good thing


----------



## CT Girl

I think your breeder is pretty sure already that this is your girl. Shoot, I want to see that soda can picture, it sounds adorable. I am so excited for you Tiny Poodles, it almost feels like I am getting the puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Minnie said:


> I am so hoping you get great news next week - she is just darling in the photo. I need to find Bella's weight chart - she is 3 now and finished at 9 1/2" and 4.2 pounds. Bella came home to us at 10 weeks when they are this small any extra time with a great breeder is a good thing



I would love to see Bell's weight chart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I think your breeder is pretty sure already that this is your girl. Shoot, I want to see that soda can picture, it sounds adorable. I am so excited for you Tiny Poodles, it almost feels like I am getting the puppy.



Thank you CT girl - it is making this all the more fun to share this with you all! But um, like I said, she does have a little bit bigger sister who is not spoken for, and if you want full size, there are the two younger girls who are looking to be so ( if they are not show quality) - start working on Hubby lol!
I do have these two soda can pictures, just not the one of her licking it!













And you know what I keep doing with those pictures - I make them full size on my IPad, and then try to shrink it down to make the thumb match my real life thumb to get an idea of her size and it is UN-freakin- believable how tiny she is "life size" - I am kind of glad that she will have an extra two weeks to stabilize with her Mama and breeder before I get her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

He is a rock or I would do be knocking on your breeder's door. I love Swizzle but if I ever wear my husband down my next will be black and his breeder exclusively breeds silvers. Those can pictures are amazing. She is so tiny. She is going to keep you on your toes, I can tell already. She looks so smart soon you will have to spell everything you don't want her to know. I swear Swizzle knows when I am going out before I do.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> He is a rock or I would do be knocking on your breeder's door. I love Swizzle but if I ever wear my husband down my next will be black and his breeder exclusively breeds silvers. Those can pictures are amazing. She is so tiny. She is going to keep you on your toes, I can tell already. She looks so smart soon you will have to spell everything you don't want her to know. I swear Swizzle knows when I am going out before I do.



Well, I hope that your husband has other redeeming qualities lol!
She DOES look very smart doesn't she? And funny that you should say that about swizzle, because that is the one thing that my breeder has said about Timi so far - that she is very good at picking up clues about what is about to happen (like her mother is about to come back from outside, or her formula is being prepared). I can't wait to start classes with her, and have the star pupil lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well there are a lot of things not on my list because I already have them - I hope that your list is a lot longer!
> Oh, and her breeder just gave me more to order - carnation evaporated milk and Karo syrup - that, - 50% milk! with 50% water, mixed with an egg yolk and a little Karo is the formula that she is supplementing her, which she wants me to continue giving.
> Is your breeder going to take measurements at 5 weeks? That is the age at which double the height is the predicted adult height.
> Do you have any new pictures of her to share?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ACK! I actually was at the breeder's yesterday. I didn't know the rule for height, but I can basically remember about how tall she was. this is height at the withers right? If so, she'll be about 8 inches high. She's a FAT and healthy puppy. Love me some puppy belly and she's got it.


----------



## N2Mischief

OMG she is cute! A little chunky monkey! I love this stage...they grow up so fast!


----------



## hopetocurl

N2Mischief said:


> OMG she is cute! A little chunky monkey! I love this stage...they grow up so fast!


Yes, a definite chunky monkey... I am about to burst with excitement.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> not taking any credit...yet! maybe after you have your puppy in hand and we know for sure. hah hah hah. anyway, it's looking good right now and i am happy for you. let's keep all those paws crossed, though.



She is mine - I am 100% certain!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is mine - I am 100% certain!


so does this mean you are going to share some new info? please no more references to coke cans, though. i think those were diet pepsi cans and i'm sure pepsi will be offended!:biggrin1:

more photos would be good...


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is mine - I am 100% certain!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And Tiny Poodles has officially staked her claim! Timi is one lucky girl!

How are the big sisters doing?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> ACK! I actually was at the breeder's yesterday. I didn't know the rule for height, but I can basically remember about how tall she was. this is height at the withers right? If so, she'll be about 8 inches high. She's a FAT and healthy puppy. Love me some puppy belly and she's got it.



She is simply gorgeous! How lucky you are that you get to visit her! What do you think of her personality so far?
And yes, height is measured at the top of the withers, but I am confused as to what you are saying that she will be 8" - the rule is double the height at 5 weeks will be the adult height. Timi was 4" - 4 1/4" at 5 weeks, making her adult height prediction 8 - 8 1/2". At least in the picture, your baby looks bigger than Timi, who is what - 3 weeks older than her? So I am thinking it can't be right that she measured 4" at 5 weeks too? A sturdy build 8" poodle might be 4 pounds finished. But, you want a bigger one, right? From this picture, I think that she is bigger. Did you get her weight?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> And Tiny Poodles has officially staked her claim! Timi is one lucky girl!
> 
> How are the big sisters doing?



Who? She has one sister a little bigger than her. Then there are two black sisters born about 3 weeks after her, who as far as I know will be full size toys. But you know what - earlier on I was thinking that I could never go for one of the older ones, because if would be insanely jealous if one of the younger ones (that I think will be better blacks) turned out even smaller - but now, I couldn't care less, because I have TIMI, and I have not even asked about them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Yes, a definite chunky monkey... I am about to burst with excitement.



I know that feeling so well!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> My baby is 4 weeks (almost 5) so I have about 5 weeks to go.... I am using your shopping list!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wait, she is 5 weeks younger than Timi - no way, she is going to be the same size when she is already the same or bigger - I think that you are getting the full- oversize that you want!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Who? She has one sister a little bigger than her. Then there are two black sisters born about 3 weeks after her, who as far as I know will be full size toys. But you know what - earlier on I was thinking that I could never go for one of the older ones, because if would be insanely jealous if one of the younger ones (that I think will be better blacks) turned out even smaller - but now, I couldn't care less, because I have TIMI, and I have not even asked about them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually, I meant, Tangee and Teaka...your older two.  I consider them her sisters now!


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wait, she is 5 weeks younger than Timi - no way, she is going to be the same size when she is already the same or bigger - I think that you are getting the full- oversize that you want!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She weighed 1 lb 14 oz. but, I am basing the height solely on memory...and I have terrible spatial judgement. However, I think she will be a bit on the larger size.

She is definitely pacing Timi...who is older... So, feel free to interpret..."a bit."


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> She weighed 1 lb 14 oz. but, I am basing the height solely on memory...and I have terrible spatial judgement. However, I think she will be a bit on the larger size.
> 
> She is definitely pacing Timi...who is older... So, feel free to interpret..."a bit."



She is a bit young to interpret - remember, my breeder said that some do most of their growing early and then suddenly slow to almost nothing at around 8 weeks), but she is 12 ounces bigger than Timi and 5 weeks younger! Timi's bigger sister, who will still be undersized was 1 lb 13oz at 8 weeks, about the same as your puppy at 4 weeks. . So I am thinking that she might even be a 10 pounder? But maybe less - they don't grow much from 5-8 weeks because their bodies are busy growing teeth. 8 weeks was the earliest weight that my breeder did, so for all I know the sister could have weighed 1 lb 13 oz at 5 weeks too.
Sorry if that is confusing, it is the best I can tell you now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Actually, I meant, Tangee and Teaka...your older two.  I consider them her sisters now!



Lol - I guess that I have not wrapped my mind around that yet!
Teaka is great as always - still running around like a puppy, and I know that she is going to absolutely have the time of her life with Timi.
Tangee went to the Vet today to do bloodwork to make sure that her organs are doing OK with her meds, but I am not worried, because I can tell that she is feeling good, vet said her lung sounded perfectly clear and her breathing rate is normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I am so happy for you both. My little girl is already the joy of my life. I measured her last night and at 7 weeks, she appears to be just over 5 inches 5 1/4 or 1/3 I'd say. I have her loose leash Walking already and after pulling a couple times the first day, I think she has It. She also only does number 2 outside. She has to do number 1 on the paper the 2, four hour stretches a day that I'm away from her at work but when I'm home, I take her out every hour and a half and does both outside. Poodles are sooo smart!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I am so happy for you both. My little girl is already the joy of my life. I measured her last night and at 7 weeks, she appears to be just over 5 inches 5 1/4 or 1/3 I'd say. I have her loose leash Walking already and after pulling a couple times the first day, I think she has It. She also only does number 2 outside. She has to do number 1 on the paper the 2, four hour stretches a day that I'm away from her at work but when I'm home, I take her out every hour and a half and does both outside. Poodles are sooo smart!



I am so glad to hear how well she is doing! It sounds like she might be a little undersized - have you weighed her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And do you have any pictures to share?,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I took her to the Vet last Monday and she weighed 1.8. She was 6 weeks. I take her again just for a check next Monday at 8 weeks so ill know then. This picture was taken yesterday in her little pink shirt. She's showing off her sit.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh what a cutie she is! Do I see some tan color on her leg? Does she have any anywhere else?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes she's a phantom. That picture was dark.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

She was solid black at birth, but has slowly been gaining tan markings, the hair under the black hair on her feet is tan. I'm sending a picture of her Mom, she is 5 pounds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Yes she's a phantom. That picture was dark.



OMG, she is beautiful! It will be so much fine to watch her grow up! Do you plan to clip her face?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes eventually, I like the shaggy puppy look for now. When I had Amos my other Toy, years ago, I kept his face smooth and a short kind of lamb coat for his body. I would have him groomed every six weeks and I would trim his face, feet and bottom in between. I actually bought a small trimmer, but with her being a little puppy, I'm to afraid to try. I'd really like to trim the black hair off her feet. Amos was six when I got him and used to being groomed so it was easy. But not so sure with this playful little girl.


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha had her face first shaved at 4 weeks, then every two weeks since then. It has been great because she is now so good about it. I have been working on tear stains so every few days I shave the corners of her eyes and she hold perfectly still.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Unfortunately, I'll have to wait till she gets her shots to have the groomer do it. If I can get up the nerve, I might try the feet to start with.


----------



## N2Mischief

If you can't or don't feel comfortable, at least hold the clippers against her so she gets used to the vibration and give her lots of treats and praise. She seems to adjust pretty quickly to stuff so she probably won't be a problem.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Unfortunately, I'll have to wait till she gets her shots to have the groomer do it. If I can get up the nerve, I might try the feet to start with.



I am almost tempted to have the breeder leave the hair on Timi's face, because she looks so darn cute with it, but I have just got to see her pretty face ( judging by her shaved face at 5 weeks, I think that she will be beautiful), but I might let her face grow for a while after that, because I am thinking that it may just look too elegant for such a little baby. I don't know, but first I have got to see my babies face! She has just the shortest back that I have ever seen in a puppy - squeeeee! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Grandma's Boys said:


> I actually bought a small trimmer, but with her being a little puppy, I'm to afraid to try.





N2Mischief said:


> If you can't or don't feel comfortable, at least hold the clippers against her so she gets used to the vibration and give her lots of treats and praise. She seems to adjust pretty quickly to stuff so she probably won't be a problem.


I was just gonna say the same thing  

Start getting her used to the clipper and when she is comfortable with it being around, she won't struggle and you will be able to clip her  

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15574-groomy-lumi.html

I know many before me have linked to this, but it is just too good not to


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well now my breeder is saying that neither of the pups is eating as much solid food as she would like yet, so don't COUNT upon Timi being ready in two weeks (well, actually 2 weeks and 3 days - what, you didn't think that I was counting?) They still drink their formula well, just not eating enough dog food yet. She says it is not unusual for the tiny ones to be delayed on this, and I am comforted by the fact that she is no different from her sister, who is just a bigger tiny.
Just letting Timi's "fans" know that the wait could be longer than we expect, but breeder knows best - I love that she cares this much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Just letting Timi's "fans" know that the wait could be longer than we expect, but breeder knows best - I love that she cares this much!


That waiting would be killing me... 

Hope it won't be too much longer!


----------



## N2Mischief

Hey the wait is killing ME! lol, I can't imagine were she mine!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Hey the wait is killing ME! lol, I can't imagine were she mine!



Of course the wait is killing me too, but you know what - this is more like I would expect it to go for a true tiny (from a reputable breeder), I might have had my doubts if she had really been ready to go at 10 weeks - so even though I can't wait to get my hands on her, this kinda sorta confirms to me that she is the real deal - know what I mean? 
Besides, I have already done over two years wait with no reward in sight - I can do a couple of extra weeks for the dream come true easy peasy! I hope for sooner, but I would not be surprised if she wound up staying with the breeder until 16 weeks, and I know that the breeder is giving her lots of attention - she knows that the personality is just as important to me as anything, so I know that no matter how old she is when she comes home, she is going to be great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

I think it is wonderful she gets to stay longer! She will get the best start possible!

I realized recently that Misha is a "belly-up" girl. She crawls up on my chest, then flips over so I am forced to catch her, then her head falls back over my arm and she views the world upside down till she falls asleep. I love looking at her pink belly. I agree the belly up ones are wonderful!

I think the wait can be good too, the anticipation makes the prize at the end that much more rewarding!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I think it is wonderful she gets to stay longer! She will get the best start possible!
> 
> I realized recently that Misha is a "belly-up" girl. She crawls up on my chest, then flips over so I am forced to catch her, then her head falls back over my arm and she views the world upside down till she falls asleep. I love looking at her pink belly. I agree the belly up ones are wonderful!
> 
> I think the wait can be good too, the anticipation makes the prize at the end that much more rewarding!



OMG I just love that N2! And it isn't just the cuteness - I really think that the belly up ones are more connected, trusting, and easy to work with - the type that really care what you have to say and what you think if them - and from everything that you have described, that fits Misha to a tee, doesn't it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

My lil man is often belly up, or resting his head on me looking at me, deffo agree belly uppers are trusting and doting! 
Weeee i am soo excited for you!! Congrats!!!
Cant wait to see more of this special lil lady x


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> My lil man is often belly up, or resting his head on me looking at me, deffo agree belly uppers are trusting and doting!
> 
> Weeee i am soo excited for you!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see more of this special lil lady x



More pictures!
As you can see Timi is getting to meet lots of different people at her breeder!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

That's great for her to meet lots of people. She is just adorable.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> More pictures!
> As you can see Timi is getting to meet lots of different people at her breeder!
> View attachment 144209
> View attachment 144217
> View attachment 144225
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Have you ever seen such a short back on a poodle?! And that tail, I love her tail! And those sparkling eyes - well, let's face it, I love all of her - she's perfection!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Absolutely perfect! She is a doll!

Hey I just saw a post from when I first got Misha, she was 8 weeks and 4 days old and she weighed 1 pound 4.5 oz.....don't know if that helps...but thought you would want to know exact numbers.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Absolutely perfect! She is a doll!
> 
> Hey I just saw a post from when I first got Misha, she was 8 weeks and 4 days old and she weighed 1 pound 4.5 oz.....don't know if that helps...but thought you would want to know exact numbers.



Thank you.
I am still interested in weight, and small makes me squeeee, but at this point she can be as big as she wants to be, and I will love every ounce of her. In fact I hope that she gains weight this week - her breeder is working overtime to get her to eat - she even takes the other puppies away from Mama when Timi is nursing so that she can get at the milk, so I hope that she does show us some growth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

oooh! so you're bringing her home no matter what! good decision, because she is a doll. 

what's the reason usually given for the slow down in food intake?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh my! I knew she was going to be small, but she's TINY! So perfectly beautiful in tinsy little bitty size! I guess I just never wrapped my head around just how small tiny is. 

She's like a fine china figurine or something (but cuddlier). Wow.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> oooh! so you're bringing her home no matter what! good decision, because she is a doll.
> 
> what's the reason usually given for the slow down in food intake?



She says that it is always that way with the tinies - just slower to develop.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

She IS tiny! I love how perfect her proportions are.....She doesn't have that 'head too big for the body' look, or the legs 'too short' or anything too big,or too small... she's just right in her proportions!!!! She is perfectly beautiful!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh my! I knew she was going to be small, but she's TINY! So perfectly beautiful in tinsy little bitty size! I guess I just never wrapped my head around just how small tiny is.
> 
> 
> 
> She's like a fine china figurine or something (but cuddlier). Wow.



And this is why I waited so long for a reputable show breeder who breeds full size toys to have a tiny one pop up - they will be every bit as beautiful and healthy as their parents, just in a smaller package. Greedy me wanted it all, and finally she has arrived!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> She IS tiny! I love how perfect her proportions are.....She doesn't have that 'head too big for the body' look, or the legs 'too short' or anything too big,or too small... she's just right in her proportions!!!! She is perfectly beautiful!!!!! So happy for you!!!!



Thank you so much! Much as I love tiny dogs, I also love beautiful POODLES, and I always knew that waiting for a reputable show breeder to get one was the only way to get it all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Can you imagine how tiny and beautiful she will be in a show puppy clip?! Part of me will miss the adorable fluffy puppy look - but can you imagine what tiny little feet and gorgeous face must be under those curls?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Timi is still nursing - someone who visted saw her doing it today. My breeder was not kidding when she said that her puppies usually nurse until 11 -12 weeks. So unless she is done before PCA, it will be even longer before I can get her, but hey, I'm glad - breast milk is good for human brain development, and I am sure that it is good for puppy brain development too!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

What, no pictures! I want, no, I need more pictures of Timi! Lol, glad to here she is doing well and nursing. Is she eating a bit more now? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Timi is not having a good day today - not uncommon with the really tiny ones, but she could use some PF power right now - thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Ohh...... I really hope she gets better soon! She is such a cutie!


----------



## N2Mischief

So worried! Please post as soon as hear something, I will be checking!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Good wishes for Timi.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Good wishes for Timi.



Thanks everyone, she is doing better, but will still be touch and go for a while.
She could not be in better hands than her breeder who has over 50 years experience raising Toy Poodles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your lil girl x hope she feels better soon! *hugs*


----------



## hopetocurl

Sending good vibes for Timi!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and vibes to Timi! Hope she gets over this hump soon!


----------



## spotsonofbun

sounds like she is in good hands. I guess thats one of the good things about going to a good breeder, she probably wouldn't have great prospects in the hands of a BYB. 

Lots of pictures please when she gets home. How old does the breeder send the puppies to their new home 8 weeks? or older?


----------



## N2Mischief

Because Timi is so tiny, her breeder will not send her for awhile yet. Probably not till 16 weeks, depending on how Timi is doing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

spotsonofbun said:


> sounds like she is in good hands. I guess thats one of the good things about going to a good breeder, she probably wouldn't have great prospects in the hands of a BYB.
> 
> Lots of pictures please when she gets home. How old does the breeder send the puppies to their new home 8 weeks? or older?



Yes, a good breeder, in fact one of the best in the country - she usually does not send puppies home until 12 weeks, but Timi will not go until the breeder feels that she is absolutely stable, which the way things are going should be quite a while.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

I am so worried to hear this. I do hope Timi is OK. It is god that she is in the experienced hands of her breeder. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I am so worried to hear this. I do hope Timi is OK. It is god that she is in the experienced hands of her breeder. Try not to worry too much.



Thanks, but honestly I am a nervous wreck. Very similar to when Taylee was on the edge, and they would make me leave the hospital - you know that feeling when your baby needs you, and your are forced to leave them in other hands? No matter how capable the hands, you just want to be there yourself to give them strength. 
I hope that you don't think that I am strange to feel this way about a puppy that I have not actually met, but the connection is so strong, I know that the first time I see her it will be more like a reunion than a first meeting....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

I understand why your connection is so strong. You have been waiting so long and she looks exceptionally smart from her pictures. Keep us posted. We are all pulling for Timi.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh no...I'm so sorry. I hope she'll pull through. It must have you in knots. You've become attached already and so hopeful. Gosh, what a raw deal... So scary.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh no...I'm so sorry. I hope she'll pull through. It must have you in knots. You've become attached already and so hopeful. Gosh, what a raw deal... So scary.



This is very common with toy poodles, especially the tiny ones - the same thing happened to Tangee when she was about 14 weeks old (though before I even knew about her), and she was just fine. Timi is a real fighter, and she is in good hands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Sending heaps and heaps of positive vibes from over here!

Tiny Timi is so gorgeous and she looks so characterful already - I'm sure she will be battling on and soon bouncing around waiting for her new mom to come and get her.

Big hugs to you Tiny Poodles from all _chez _Manxcat :grouphug:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Sending heaps and heaps of positive vibes from over here!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny Timi is so gorgeous and she looks so characterful already - I'm sure she will be battling on and soon bouncing around waiting for her new mom to come and get her.
> 
> 
> 
> Big hugs to you Tiny Poodles from all _chez _Manxcat :grouphug:



Timi is doing better! She is being syringe fed every two hours, but she is also getting up to nurse from her mama every so often. Not eating solid food yet though. She would like to play with her brother and sister, but they are being kept in a separate crate next to her because they are just too big for her.
So, she is doing ok, but the day to celebrate will be the first day that she uses her teeth to eat! Luckily she has a great mama who will keep nursing her as long as she needs it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Hopefully, the day will come soon, when she jumps right in there and starts eating. She just needs a little extra time, but will catch up soon. I know you can't help but worry, though. But with her Experienced Breeder and great Mama she will be fine.

Margot no longer needs any encouragement or supplemental feeding with Puppy milk replacement. She is eating Wellness canned puppy food, she still can't manage the dry Wellness yet. She is chewing on a small Bully stick but hasn't made much of a dent in it. It keeps her busy though.

I'm glad you keep us updated as Timi already has a large Fan Club.


----------



## hopetocurl

She's a tough girl...she'll be eating in no time at all!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

I know we are all pulling for her, and will all be celebrating with you when she gets to come home!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Hopefully, the day will come soon, when she jumps right in there and starts eating. She just needs a little extra time, but will catch up soon. I know you can't help but worry, though. But with her Experienced Breeder and great Mama she will be fine.
> 
> Margot no longer needs any encouragement or supplemental feeding with Puppy milk replacement. She is eating Wellness canned puppy food, she still can't manage the dry Wellness yet. She is chewing on a small Bully stick but hasn't made much of a dent in it. It keeps her busy though.
> 
> I'm glad you keep us updated as Timi already has a large Fan Club.



Thank you for your encouragement! Her breeder says that this is very normal for the really tiny ones - they will get there, but they are just much slower to develop. And on the positive side, I think that all of this constant attention and nurturing that she is getting is going to make her one incredibly special poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

That is good. There is nothing like mother's milk to help her thrive. How much does Timi weigh? Once she hits the 2 pound mark I hear it is much safe.

I am glad Margot is doing well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> That is good. There is nothing like mother's milk to help her thrive. How much does Timi weigh? Once she hits the 2 pound mark I hear it is much safe.
> 
> I am glad Margot is doing well.



Yes, and I do think that all of the extra mother's milk has everything that she needs, and will make for extra intelligence too!
Timi was 18 ounces a week ago, and I don't think that she has weighed her today, but I highly doubt that she has gained weight, I would just be happy if she has not lost any. And I really doubt that she will get to two pounds before she comes home, because her breeder is now saying that she thinks she will only be 2.5 full grown. What we are really looking for is for her to be eating solid food on her own. I think that the milk and formula is so easily digested that it leaves her empty too quickly, causing her blood sugar to drop. Solid food would digest more slowly and give her a steadier, more even flow of energy.







I put together this collage to show the difference in size between her and her littermates - Timi is on the right, her sister who is expected to finish at 4.5 lbs in the middle, and her brother who is expected to finish at 4 lbs on the left. I still think that Timi might have a growth spurt after she starts eating solids and might go to 3 - 3.5, even 4 , but we will see what happens - either way is just fine by me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

keeping paws crossed for timi to come up roses - smaaaalll roses!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Starting her baby album









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Yay, Timi drank 4 ounces of formula for dinner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Wow! That seems like a lot for a teeny tiny one...Hurray!


----------



## patk

i think she may have heard she's going to get to ride in the cabin of an airplane rather than spend hours in a crate in an automobile! watch out! she's already figuring out how to push your buttons! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> i think she may have heard she's going to get to ride in the cabin of an airplane rather than spend hours in a crate in an automobile! watch out! she's already figuring out how to push your buttons! :biggrin:



Yes, I can already picture myself wandering the streets trying to guess what Timi might like for dinner - Chinese, maybe a bacon cheeseburger?
And well, the upside to spending all of that money on the plane fare is that her breeder might feel that she is ready for an hour and a half ride with her new mommy sooner then she would be ready for a 6-8 hour road trip! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Wow! That seems like a lot for a teeny tiny one...Hurray!



Doesn't it though? Now she just needs to learn how to use those itty bitty teeth! Her breeder asked me how small do I think her teeth are. I said probably half the size of a grain of rice, and she said nope - smaller!
Well, at least I won't have to worry about puppy shark bites lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

will you be feeding her raw? you won't have to worry about chinese or chili or cheeseburgers - just which brand of raw she'll eat!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yay, Timi drank 4 ounces of formula for dinner!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow 4 ounces, sounds like she may have just turned the corner.


----------



## Dallasminis

Wow, teensy teeth! I guess she will eat what she needs as soon as she gets the hang of it...she couldn't be coming to a more doting mom, I know she'll thrive and the other two will just adore her...


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AWWWW, that is so good to hear she ate that much! Are they trying to get her to eat puppy gruel too? When my MIL was breeding Poms she found that some pups have a problem adjusting to the 'texture' of solid food.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> will you be feeding her raw? you won't have to worry about chinese or chili or cheeseburgers - just which brand of raw she'll eat!



Kibble, Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried, and maybe Ziwi Peak air dried if she has a strong stomach (not every dog can handle that food)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Kibble, Stella and Chewy's Freeze Dried, and maybe Ziwi Peak air dried if she has a strong stomach (not every dog can handle that food)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



But I already have the ingredients for her formula, because she will still probably still get some of that in the beginning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> AWWWW, that is so good to hear she ate that much! Are they trying to get her to eat puppy gruel too? When my MIL was breeding Poms she found that some pups have a problem adjusting to the 'texture' of solid food.



Her breeder has over 50 years experience at this, so I did not bother to question her on how she does it. I know that she told me that the brother and sister ate kibble blended with formula yesterday, so they are a bit more advanced.
Gosh I will be SO happy on the day that Timi finally eats some of that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Wow, teensy teeth! I guess she will eat what she needs as soon as she gets the hang of it...she couldn't be coming to a more doting mom, I know she'll thrive and the other two will just adore her...



Tangee and Teaka will be really good with her - Tangee has incredible empathy for frightened or timid puppies and children, and Teaka is great friends with a 2 pound Yorkie - they will wrestle and Teaka always winds up on her back with the Yorkie on top of her. The Yorkie will leapfrog over Teaka to get a toy, but if they are both running after a toy at full speed and are about to reach it at the same time, Teaka will stop short and let the little one have it rather than risk running into her.
I just can't wait to see them together! I wonder how long it will be before they realize that Timi is here to stay lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tangee and Teaka will be really good with her - Tangee has incredible empathy for frightened or timid puppies and children, and Teaka is great friends with a 2 pound Yorkie - they will wrestle and Teaka always winds up on her back with the Yorkie on top of her. The Yorkie will leapfrog over Teaka to get a toy, but if they are both running after a toy at full speed and are about to reach it at the same time, Teaka will stop short and let the little one have it rather than risk running into her.
> I just can't wait to see them together! I wonder how long it will be before they realize that Timi is here to stay lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aw I pictured all that , in motion, in my mind... And it made me smile! My 2 also do that, like when I throw the ball , and they are both running and about to bump onto each other , they stop and let the other take the ball... Sometimes neither one gets the ball and just stand there for a bit hehehehe 
Also in the beginning when Apollo tried to eat Lou's food, she'd lay down behind him and/or pace a bit but never "said" anything... Hehe They really are sweet toward each other. But lately they've been playing kinda rough when they play wrestle... so I've been telling them both to chillax !!  

I'm so happy to hear how your babies are gentle with each other  that's the perfect environment for Timi 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sorry. Duplicate


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Aw I pictured all that , in motion, in my mind... And it made me smile! My 2 also do that, like when I throw the ball , and they are both running and about to bump onto each other , they stop and let the other take the ball... Sometimes neither one gets the ball and just stand there for a bit hehehehe
> Also in the beginning when Apollo tried to eat Lou's food, she'd lay down behind him and/or pace a bit but never "said" anything... Hehe They really are sweet toward each other. But lately they've been playing kinda rough when they play wrestle... so I've been telling them both to chillax !!
> 
> I'm so happy to hear how your babies are gentle with each other  that's the perfect environment for Timi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol, and I can picture both Lou and Apollo just standing there staring at the ball trying to figure out a polite way to decide who should pick it up! You have raised such wonderful poodles, I sure hope that I do as well with Timi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol, and I can picture both Lou and Apollo just standing there staring at the ball trying to figure out a polite way to decide who should pick it up! You have raised such wonderful poodles, I sure hope that I do as well with Timi!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aw dear thank u    <3
I try hard ... But I also give them credit for REALLY wonderful personalities... I feel blessed!

It is very clear to me how much you put into it, your hear and soul, time and effort ... I know for a fact you will do an EXCELLENT job with Timi too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Aw dear thank u    <3
> I try hard ... But I also give them credit for REALLY wonderful personalities... I feel blessed!
> 
> It is very clear to me how much you put into it, your hear and soul, time and effort ... I know for a fact you will do an EXCELLENT job with Timi too!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



True, we are lucky that we both got good "raw material" to work with, it would not be nearly easy to shape a difficult dog into a great dog, but still shaping a good dog into a great dog is something to be proud of - and shaping great dogs into a great pack is something to be proud of yet again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Timi was still doing well this morning - walking around strong and running right over to her mama to nurse.
Still holding my breath for her first solid meal, but my breeder says it is perfectly normal for the extra small ones to be slower to develop - they get there, it just takes longer.
On a positive note, I just realized that she must have a very gentle mouth for her mama to happily nurse her with a full set of itty bitty but sharp puppy teeth, and that will be nice to have in a puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

YES!!!!!!
Today is the day that Timi discovered that her teeth have a use!!!
First she ate strained baby food mixed with formula all on her own, and now she is chewing on a "hoofie" (I assume that is a cow hoove) 
Her breeder took some video, now she just has to figure out how to send it lol!
But Yay, Timi knows how to use her teeth!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> YES!!!!!!
> Today is the day that Timi discovered that her teeth have a use!!!
> First she ate strained baby food mixed with formula all on her own, and now she is chewing on a "hoofie" (I assume that is a cow hoove)
> *Her breeder took some video, now she just has to figure out how to send it lol!*
> But Yay, Timi knows how to use her teeth!!


Ahh how great!! So won't be long now until you can get him home  

Make sure to share those videos with us once you get them


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> Ahh how great!! So won't be long now until you can get him home
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to share those videos with us once you get them



If I get them - her breeder might just have a harder time figuring out how to send them than Timi did trying to figure out how to use her teeth lol!
Then there would be me figuring out how to post them here - I think that I would have to put them on YouTube first?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Excellent news!! She will come on in leaps and bounds now - probably literally


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Such great news, go Timi!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am SO happy, I hardly have words for it! Earlier in the week we came so close to losing her, and now it looks like smooth sailing ahead!
How will I ever tell her incredible breeder how grateful I am to her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> If I get them - her breeder might just have a harder time figuring out how to send them than Timi did trying to figure out how to use her teeth lol!
> Then there would be me figuring out how to post them here - I think that I would have to put them on YouTube first?


Videos are quite big files, hard to send them by email... if she can get the file from her camera/camcorder to the computer, the rest should be pretty easy. 

Feel free to PM me and I can help you..... I can made a picture guide if you need one, you can send it to your breeder  if she uploads to youtube (or any other place like photobucket, dropbox.... ) you won't have to, all you can do is then to share the link.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Hum, maybe I will first ask her to try putting it on Facebook? I have a feeling that YouTube would be overwhelming for her. It seems pretty easy to post video on Facebook without any interim steps. But I think that the first problem is her internet connection is slow, so that might be a problem no matter where she try's to send it. Sometimes pictures that she try's to send me don't show up for hours, sometimes not at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

yeah slow internet is a problem.... 

but the good news is that pretty soon you will be able to take videos of her yourself and then you can share them with us


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> yeah slow internet is a problem....
> 
> but the good news is that pretty soon you will be able to take videos of her yourself and then you can share them with us



Yup, nothing else really matters but that Timi knows how to use a her teeth, and will be here to show me how she does it soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beaches

Great news Tiny.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

YIPEE! Timi is on her way home!!!!! Sounds like you may have her on the original 'gotcha' date after all! Or at least close to it!!!! I bet you exhaled BIG!!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## spotsonofbun

oh wow thats great news  using teeth is an important life skill


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> YIPEE! Timi is on her way home!!!!! Sounds like you may have her on the original 'gotcha' date after all! Or at least close to it!!!! I bet you exhaled BIG!!!!!!LOL!!!!



When was that, I can't even remember anymore lol!
But whenever her breeder says that she is solid and good to go is just fine by me - I am just happy to know that Timi is finally working on it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

spotsonofbun said:


> oh wow thats great news  using teeth is an important life skill



Lol - it sure is! Thank goodness she had a mama and a breeder skilled enough to take care of her until she was ready to figure it out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Tiny Poodles said:


> When was that, I can't even remember anymore lol!
> But whenever her breeder says that she is solid and good to go is just fine by me - I am just happy to know that Timi is finally working on it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You had mentioned hoping to have her sometime during PCA! And I bet if it is at last day (April 25th) you have a good chance of Timi coming home if she progresses quickly to food! Happy happy happy!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> You had mentioned hoping to have her sometime during PCA! And I bet if it is at last day (April 25th) you have a good chance of Timi coming home if she progresses quickly to food! Happy happy happy!!!!!:bounce:



Ah, but that was when her breeder was thinking that she would ask another breeder who was at PCA to give her a ride my way, but now that she has decided that she wants to be the one to place Timi in my hands, that is off the table.
We will see, maybe she will drive her in this direction, and we will meet her on the road, or I will have to be buying a very expensive last minute plane ticket, but either option can wait until Timi is good and ready to go. I think her breeders last guess was maybe at 13 weeks. And I would really like that - that is exactly the age that I got the two best dogs of my life at, so it seems fitting!
So I think that you ladies will have at least another three weeks of listening to me squeal about her, so let me apologize in advance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Squeal all you want! LOL!.........I just was hoping your wait would be shorter!!!!! No matter, as long as your Timi is healthy......cuz she sure is pretty!!!!! The wait is totally worth it!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> Squeal all you want! LOL!.........I just was hoping your wait would be shorter!!!!! No matter, as long as your Timi is healthy......cuz she sure is pretty!!!!! The wait is totally worth it!!!!



Thank you because I don't think that I could stop myself if I wanted to!
And honestly, I don't mind the extra time - this has been quite a roller coaster, and I could use the time to wrap my mind around the fact that the dream really is going to come true!
I sure hope that I get some new pictures at least soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

if she uses her phone to take photos or video, it's a pretty simple matter to email them to someone right from the phone... not that i want this thread to be bombarded with photos or video. of course not.:wink:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> if she uses her phone to take photos or video, it's a pretty simple matter to email them to someone right from the phone... not that i want this thread to be bombarded with photos or video. of course not.:wink:



Yes, but first she has to be somewhere (not on her farm) where she has cell service.
I am grateful for the few that I have gotten so far!
Why I did not see a single photo of Taylee or Teaka before I got them - so I am already way ahead with Timi!
I do though want to bug her to get a weight this week - not because I am worried about her being small enough anymore, but because I hope that she gained something after the rough week that she has had!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

hmmm. don't want to get between you and your breeder and there may be things i don't get. but she has a website that is working. there has to be a fairly decent internet connection, i would think. doesn't mean it's superfast, but it functions. if she uses an android phone, videos are transmitted in mp4 format, which is pretty compressed. photos taken on one's phone also fly through most systems because they really aren't large files. (think instagram.) even an iphone, which uses the mov format for video, has to do pretty well, because that's the way consumer demand works. 

i think you may want to ask her about cell phone photos and video.:devil:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> hmmm. don't want to get between you and your breeder and there may be things i don't get. but she has a website that is working. there has to be a fairly decent internet connection, i would think. doesn't mean it's superfast, but it functions. if she uses an android phone, videos are transmitted in mp4 format, which is pretty compressed. photos taken on one's phone also fly through most systems because they really aren't large files. (think instagram.) even an iphone, which uses the mov format for video, has to do pretty well, because that's the way consumer demand works.
> 
> i think you may want to ask her about cell phone photos and video.:devil:



Lol Pat - you are making a BIG assumption that because somebody has a website (that they hired somebody to build) that they understand and are comfortable with technology! Why just a few months ago, when my friend met her at a dog show, she had to show my breeder how to access the pictures on her own phone - she seriously did not know how to open the pictures on her own phone! And guess what - she just got a new phone a couple of weeks ago, so she is back to square one one phone usage skills again!
But that's OK - what she lacks in tech skills, she makes up for in poodle raising skills, and that is what Timi needs the most!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ah, but that was when her breeder was thinking that she would ask another breeder who was at PCA to give her a ride my way, but now that she has decided that she wants to be the one to place Timi in my hands, that is off the table.
> We will see, maybe she will drive her in this direction, and we will meet her on the road, or I will have to be buying a very expensive last minute plane ticket, but either option can wait until Timi is good and ready to go. I think her breeders last guess was maybe at 13 weeks. And I would really like that - that is exactly the age that I got the two best dogs of my life at, so it seems fitting!
> So I think that you ladies will have at least another three weeks of listening to me squeal about her, so let me apologize in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You do know that we are excited for you too right?! I love getting the updates, and feeling your happiness! We all need excitement in our life, and you are sharing that joy with us! I am so happy she is doing better, and that you are going to be bringing her home soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> You do know that we are excited for you too right?! I love getting the updates, and feeling your happiness! We all need excitement in our life, and you are sharing that joy with us! I am so happy she is doing better, and that you are going to be bringing her home soon!



Yes, thank you, I really do know that, and you ladies have made the process easier when it has been difficult, and more fun when it has been happy - love you all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

And we love you, which is why "listening" to you squeal with excitement is so great for us!!

You've been waiting so long and so patiently whilst everyone else has been getting puppies that you SO deserve to have a really, REALLY loud squeal whenever you want to!! And we'll join in


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> And we love you, which is why "listening" to you squeal with excitement is so great for us!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've been waiting so long and so patiently whilst everyone else has been getting puppies that you SO deserve to have a really, REALLY loud squeal whenever you want to!! And we'll join in



Aww, thank you SO much! It feels so great to have friends who are truly happy for me!
I have a couple of Facebook friends who I think are a bit jealous, and that makes me feel bad. And that includes the friend that 
I thought might take Timi's sister - she fell in love with Timi, and so she has no interest in the sister :-( 
I am sorry that everyone can't have a Timi, but I did wait a looooong time for her, and this is my moment - I hate that I am making a couple of people jealous in the process, but I think that I deserve to enjoy my moment....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, thank you SO much! It feels so great to have friends who are truly happy for me!
> I have a couple of Facebook friends who I think are a bit jealous, and that makes me feel bad. And that includes the friend that
> I thought might take Timi's sister - she fell in love with Timi, and so she has no interest in the sister :-(
> I am sorry that everyone can't have a Timi, but I did wait a looooong time for her, and this is my moment - I hate that I am making a couple of people jealous in the process, but I think that I deserve to enjoy my moment....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes, you definitely deserve to enjoy your moment! And we're all a bit jealous too... LOL 

Just kidding - we're very, very happy for you! :hug:


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Your friends might be jealous (and incidently, they should be happy for YOU not envious of your good fortune if they are truly friends), but you are truly blessed to have your long awaited new baby coming home. I'm so happy for everyone here that's getting a new family member this puppy season. I'm not jealous because without all of your puppy pics & videos here, I would be completely inconsolable. You people here are making my Spring BETTER. I both cheer (because poodles just make people happy) and cry (because I'm so lonesome for my Rowdie). It's too wonderful for me to be able to share your joy! So yell and squeal and post lots of pics when Timi gets home!


----------



## N2Mischief

I've learned as I get older that there are very few "normal" people! lol I meet someone and become friends and then after awhile their true "self" comes out and they are either controlling, or jealous, or just plain crazy! Don't let them rain on your parade! Timi was meant to be yours, and not anyone else's. 

People don't understand (my family included) how we can come to a forum, "meet" people and their dogs and feel attached, sight unseen, but we do. I am so excited for Timi's arrival I could just burst! I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> Your friends might be jealous (and incidently, they should be happy for YOU not envious of your good fortune if they are truly friends), but you are truly blessed to have your long awaited new baby coming home. I'm so happy for everyone here that's getting a new family member this puppy season. I'm not jealous because without all of your puppy pics & videos here, I would be completely inconsolable. You people here are making my Spring BETTER. I both cheer (because poodles just make people happy) and cry (because I'm so lonesome for my Rowdie). It's too wonderful for me to be able to share your joy! So yell and squeal and post lots of pics when Timi gets home!



Oh yes, hanging out on this forum, and enjoying other folks puppy happiness played a big part in helping me get through the long wait for Timi.bi never felt jealous because I know that we all have our chance to have our moment, and I always knew that my chance would come. I hope that you know that your chance will come as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I've learned as I get older that there are very few "normal" people! lol I meet someone and become friends and then after awhile their true "self" comes out and they are either controlling, or jealous, or just plain crazy! Don't let them rain on your parade! Timi was meant to be yours, and not anyone else's.
> 
> People don't understand (my family included) how we can come to a forum, "meet" people and their dogs and feel attached, sight unseen, but we do. I am so excited for Timi's arrival I could just burst! I couldn't be happier for you!



Same with me - the older I get, the better I have gotten at weeding out the "friends" who are not really friends real life and cyber too!
And yes, people who don't do it have a hard time understanding how you could make real friends on a forum, but it is not that easy to happen to run into such like-minded people in real life, but in a place, even a cyberspace one, where so many like-minded people gather, it is only natural that friendships would grow!
Thank you for being happy for me - it feels great to have friends who are caring enough share my joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Yay, Timi cried for food (baby food chicken) twice today already and ate it on her own when she got it, not a lot, but still a vast improvement over where she was this time last week! Also nursing on mama, but it does sound like she is getting the idea of eating!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

I have definitely been using OPP (Other Peoples Poodles :biggrin: ) to help me get through the search and the wait! Coming down to the home stretch is so very exciting!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I am so happy when people find their little bundles of love. No need for anyone to be jealous, there are plenty of little bundles out their. But I know how it hurts when people, no matter how well meaning, try and take all the joy out of it. I am so glad I got my little girl when I did, and she has turned out to be such a Joy. When I needed it most after my Divorce.

Timi seems like she is making a quick recovery and will be in her forever home real soon.


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol Pat - you are making a BIG assumption that because somebody has a website (that they hired somebody to build) that they understand and are comfortable with technology! Why just a few months ago, when my friend met her at a dog show, she had to show my breeder how to access the pictures on her own phone - she seriously did not know how to open the pictures on her own phone! And guess what - she just got a new phone a couple of weeks ago, so she is back to square one one phone usage skills again!
> But that's OK - what she lacks in tech skills, she makes up for in poodle raising skills, and that is what Timi needs the most.


"pictures on her own phone" and "new phone" sound promising!:evil::evil:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> I have definitely been using OPP (Other Peoples Poodles :biggrin: ) to help me get through the search and the wait! Coming down to the home stretch is so very exciting!



You are just a few weeks behind me, you must be very excited too!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I am so happy when people find their little bundles of love. No need for anyone to be jealous, there are plenty of little bundles out their. But I know how it hurts when people, no matter how well meaning, try and take all the joy out of it. I am so glad I got my little girl when I did, and she has turned out to be such a Joy. When I needed it most after my Divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> Timi seems like she is making a quick recovery and will be in her forever home real soon.



Oh, I am not saying that people are being out right mean about it, not at all - I can just tell when the comments are more like "I LOVE her!! (coming from the woman who said that she wanted the sister until she saw Timi) or another one who just got two new poodles looking for her heart dog and did not get a heart dog being a lot quieter than usual. No big deal, I just appreciate when people are genuinely happy for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> "pictures on her own phone" and "new phone" sound promising!:evil::evil:



Today I am just hopeful that she will put her on the scale as I requested - this time I hope for a weight gain rather than smallness! Pictures would be nice, but the important thing is her getting strong enough to come home to me - then I will be able to stare at her 24/7 squeeeeeee!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wow, over 400 hundred posts on a puppy that has not even come home yet- this must be a PF record lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

I am totally jealous. She is so darn cute!!! It would totally scare me to have a dog that tiny though. She is the perfect puppy for you. It sounds like she will be just the right size so you can carry her all over town.

I am so glad she is eating so well now. I feel that is the turning point for her and now she will really gain vigor. Since your breeder is not tech savvy and we a pining for pictures you will just have to make up for its do post tons when you get her. Is the breeder giving you any idea yet?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I am totally jealous. She is so darn cute!!! It would totally scare me to have a dog that tiny though. She is the perfect puppy for you. It sounds like she will be just the right size so you can carry her all over town.
> 
> I am so glad she is eating so well now. I feel that is the turning point for her and now she will really gain vigor. Since your breeder is not tech savvy and we a pining for pictures you will just have to make up for its do post tons when you get her. Is the breeder giving you any idea yet?



You can't be jealous if you wouldn't really want her - my Facebook friend keeps saying how she wants one EXACTLY like her - that's more like true jealousy. 
But yup, she really is a good fit for our lifestyle, and her size does not scare me in the least!
And not to worry, I will flood you with pictures - this thread will probably be a thousand posts long before I am done lol!
I am not really bothering my breeder about when she will be ready yet though - she needs to be fully eating dog food and done with nursing before we can even think about it. But if things continue to go well, I am thinking maybe 3 more weeks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> You are just a few weeks behind me, you must be very excited too!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My entire family is getting excited! We are starting the shopping phase!


----------



## Dallasminis

Tiny Poodles it is just wonderful that teeny Timi is eating! And still drinking her Mama's good milk.!..waiting breathlessly with everyone else for all the soon-to-be photos of this little bitty Princess...yay!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> My entire family is getting excited! We are starting the shopping phase!



Oh my, you just started? My shopping phase has been going on for years - it is ridiculous what this dog has - and you would think that with already having 2 poodles, I would have almost everything, but somehow I think of at least one thing that she needs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Tiny Poodles it is just wonderful that teeny Timi is eating! And still drinking her Mama's good milk.!..waiting breathlessly with everyone else for all the soon-to-be photos of this little bitty Princess...yay!



Thank you, I am just so relieved that that my breeder did what she does best and got her through the crisis, I am not going to pester her for something that she hates doing like pictures - as long as Timi is healthy and getting stronger by the day, I can happily wait to see her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

LOL, I have 3 bins full of Margot goodies. One for toys, one for treats, one for grooming supplies. Now when I go shopping I not only stop at the toy dept. and baby dept. for the Grandsons, I go to the pet dept. and there is always another toy she just won't be able to live without!


----------



## CT Girl

I have a ridiculous amount of dog items. I went overboard before I had Swizzle and kept it up. I stopped a while ago but friends have not. Just this Christmas he received three coats including a fake mink one! He has more grooming supplies than I will buy in three lifetimes. 

If I was looking for another puppy I think I would overlook my fear issues on tiny dogs for your little girl Tiny Poodles. She has captivated me since the first photo with her eyes open. She is very smart, you can just see it. I am a sucker for a smart dog. Oh well, I must experience my puppy dreams vicariously through you as my husband insists on only one dog. I do know what you mean about jealous friends though, and it it a shame your Facebook friend cannot just be truly happy for you.


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh my, you just started? My shopping phase has been going on for years - it is ridiculous what this dog has - and you would think that with already having 2 poodles, I would have almost everything, but somehow I think of at least one thing that she needs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I have to admit...I have purposely waited.... I am going to give my children $x each to buy her stuff...then, I am going to buy what's left. Believe me...It has been very hard to keep from buying everything I see!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I have a ridiculous amount of dog items. I went overboard before I had Swizzle and kept it up. I stopped a while ago but friends have not. Just this Christmas he received three coats including a fake mink one! He has more grooming supplies than I will buy in three lifetimes.
> 
> If I was looking for another puppy I think I would overlook my fear issues on tiny dogs for your little girl Tiny Poodles. She has captivated me since the first photo with her eyes open. She is very smart, you can just see it. I am a sucker for a smart dog. Oh well, I must experience my puppy dreams vicariously through you as my husband insists on only one dog. I do know what you mean about jealous friends though, and it it a shame your Facebook friend cannot just be truly happy for you.



Aww, thank you - it is good to hear that I am not the only one who sees something special in her eyes. Richard often jokes with me about people's dogs being "their Wilson" - as in that Tom Hanks movie where he was stranded on a deserted island and began talking to a Wilson soccer ball, and soon developed a strong emotional attachment to "Wilson" - and I have to admit that SOMETIMES I do meet folks with dogs where I just really don't see the same thing in their dog that they seem to see, so I always am interested to see if others actually see what I see in my dogs, to make sure that I am not suffering the Wilson effect lol! But yeah, my Facebook friend has taken to out right saying, I want one just like her - the size, the face, I want one just like her" - though at the same time, if you ask her to describe the dog that she wants, it sounds like the sister would fit the bill, yet she won't even consider the sister, who is actually available for her, it is Timi that she is obsessed with!
I am sorry that your Hubby is so firm on the one dog thing - I will try to give you plenty to enjoy Timi vicariously!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Well, I have to admit...I have purposely waited.... I am going to give my children $x each to buy her stuff...then, I am going to buy what's left. Believe me...It has been very hard to keep from buying everything I see!



Aww, that is a good idea to have your kids involved like that. But trust me, it is a never ending process - there is always something else to buy for them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I have a ridiculous amount of dog items. I went overboard before I had Swizzle and kept it up. I stopped a while ago but friends have not. Just this Christmas he received three coats including a fake mink one! He has more grooming supplies than I will buy in three lifetimes.
> 
> If I was looking for another puppy I think I would overlook my fear issues on tiny dogs for your little girl Tiny Poodles. She has captivated me since the first photo with her eyes open. She is very smart, you can just see it. I am a sucker for a smart dog. Oh well, I must experience my puppy dreams vicariously through you as my husband insists on only one dog. I do know what you mean about jealous friends though, and it it a shame your Facebook friend cannot just be truly happy for you.



And just think of the amount of stuff that I have with three dogs, all slightly different sizes! Not to mention toys, for different play styles. Timi needs her own wardrobe because she will be smaller. Toys I am trying to hold out on buying new until I see which of the hundreds that we already have that she prefers. Grooming things, I already have plenty - except I did buy bows for her because she will have a topknot, which my older girls no longer have. Of course she needed bully sticks and kongs, and other just puppy things. Oh, and I got the puppy apartment for her, but I have my fingers crossed that she is not able to walk through the bars - it will be close! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> You can't be jealous if you wouldn't really want her - my Facebook friend keeps saying how she wants one EXACTLY like her - that's more like true jealousy.
> But yup, she really is a good fit for our lifestyle, and her size does not scare me in the least!
> And not to worry, I will flood you with pictures - *this thread will probably be a thousand posts long before I am done lol!*
> I am not really bothering my breeder about when she will be ready yet though - she needs to be fully eating dog food and done with nursing before we can even think about it. But if things continue to go well, I am thinking maybe 3 more weeks?


She is so very cute and I would love to see loads of pictures of her......... but I just want to point out one technical issue.... 

Loading topics with too many posts puts a strain on a server and can slow down the forum, especially when the thread is popular (like yours) and every single person loads it..... so for that reason it might be a good idea to start a new thread...... maybe add a same title and put a "part 2" on it  

Well....... whatever you do, I can't wait to see more pictures of little Timi


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> She is so very cute and I would love to see loads of pictures of her......... but I just want to point out one technical issue....
> 
> 
> 
> Loading topics with too many posts puts a strain on a server and can slow down the forum, especially when the thread is popular (like yours) and every single person loads it..... so for that reason it might be a good idea to start a new thread...... maybe add a same title and put a "part 2" on it
> 
> 
> 
> Well....... whatever you do, I can't wait to see more pictures of little Timi



Really, are you having trouble viewing the thread? I don't have a problem in the app, but have not looked at it on the computer in a while.
Maybe I will start a new thread when she comes home?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Really, are you having trouble viewing the thread? I don't have a problem in the app, but have not looked at it on the computer in a while.
> Maybe I will start a new thread when she comes home?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Since that is when the millions of pictures will begin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

no I'm not having trouble....... but people with slower internet might have if it gets to a thousand posts  

I just know it puts a strain to the server because I used to work as a forum support on a forum host and our techs used to moan about really long topics in some forums when their members were reporting slow loading so I just wanted to point this out.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

It will be so much fun watching her grow and mature along with you. 

My Margot weighed 1 pound 10 ounces yesterday at 8 weeks, so she gained only 2 ounces in 2 weeks, but she looks so much bigger, I guess it's the hair, it is much longer. The Vet seems to think she is a good healthy weight. So I guess we're good.


----------



## Wild Kitten

Grandma's Boys said:


> It will be so much fun watching her grow and mature along with you.
> 
> *My Margot weighed 1 pound 10 ounces yesterday at 8 weeks, so she gained only 2 ounces in 2 weeks,* but she looks so much bigger, I guess it's the hair, it is much longer. The Vet seems to think she is a good healthy weight. So I guess we're good.


wish you people would talk in grams .... it would be so much easier to understand you


----------



## Poodle Lover

Wild Kitten said:


> wish you people would talk in grams .... it would be so much easier to understand you


1 lb 10 oz would be 728 grams.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> wish you people would talk in grams .... it would be so much easier to understand you



Lol - that is what my breeder did and how I got confused about Timi's size in the first place. 
Also it is confusing when people will say something like 1.2 pounds - did they mean 1 pound, 2 ounces, or did they mean 1 pound and 2/16 of a pound, which is how many Vet scales weigh them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol - that is what my breeder did and how I got confused about Timi's size in the first place.
> Also it is confusing when people will say something like 1.2 pounds - did they mean 1 pound, 2 ounces, or did they mean 1 pound and 2/16 of a pound, which is how many Vet scales weigh them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Or is it 2/12 of a pound that scales weigh them? I dunno - but I can imagine the Spoo folks reading this and rolling their eyes thinking "who cares about an ounce" lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> It will be so much fun watching her grow and mature along with you.
> 
> 
> 
> My Margot weighed 1 pound 10 ounces yesterday at 8 weeks, so she gained only 2 ounces in 2 weeks, but she looks so much bigger, I guess it's the hair, it is much longer. The Vet seems to think she is a good healthy weight. So I guess we're good.



My breeder says that 6-8 weeks is about the time when the tinies will really slow their growth and begin to fall behind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol - that is what my breeder did and how I got confused about Timi's size in the first place.
> *Also it is confusing when people will say something like 1.2 pounds - did they mean 1 pound, 2 ounces, or did they mean 1 pound and 2/16 of a pound, which is how many Vet scales weigh them.*


To me this is like reading chinese  

I have no idea what you just said, grams (metric/decimal in any measure) are so much simpler for everything.... count, divide and so on...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I from the pictures at 5 weeks, I would guess that Timi weighed about a pound at 5 weeks - I saw that and thought way too big. But then at 9 weeks she weighed 18 ounces - she had only gained two ounces in a month!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Or is it 2/12 of a pound that scales weigh them? I dunno - but I can imagine the Spoo folks reading this and rolling their eyes thinking "who cares about an ounce" lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's funny! I owned standards, but my mom had 2 teacups. They were ounces. And my undersized min pin was only 10 ounces at 4 months. He was SO tiny. Sometimes an ounce (28 grams) is valuable stuff on toys!


----------



## Poodle Lover

Hi Tiny,

Just wanted to say that I am so happy that tiny Timmy is doing better and starting to eat on her own. And I am so sorry that that you have such friends, if indeed you can call them that. 

I think Timmy is absolutely gorgeous and I am sure so is her bigger sister. I can't understand why your friend didn't want her, was it just because of the size or was it also her personality?


----------



## Grandma's Boys

If I go my my Chihuahua chart it would put Margo just under 5 pounds grown. At 16 weeks I will double her weight and see how close it is.


----------



## Manxcat

Wild Kitten said:


> To me this is like reading chinese
> 
> I have no idea what you just said, grams (metric/decimal in any measure) are so much simpler for everything.... count, divide and so on...


Depends where and when you grew up!

I generally convert grams into ounces in my head so I can "see" the size in my head - can cut off 4 oz of cheese without weighing but 100g??? Nope 

Here's to Timi putting on a LOT more ounces soon! (And Margot of course!)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> That's funny! I owned standards, but my mom had 2 teacups. They were ounces. And my undersized min pin was only 10 ounces at 4 months. He was SO tiny. Sometimes an ounce (28 grams) is valuable stuff on toys!



OMG - 10 ounces at 4 months! How much did he weigh finished?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Depends where and when you grew up!
> 
> 
> 
> I generally convert grams into ounces in my head so I can "see" the size in my head - can cut off 4 oz of cheese without weighing but 100g??? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to Timi putting on a LOT more ounces soon! (And Margot of course!)



Well I don't know that I would use the term a LOT more lol - a small but steady gain is what I hope for.
And I hope that she is big enough not to walk through the bars of the puppy apartment lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodle Lover said:


> Hi Tiny,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I am so happy that tiny Timmy is doing better and starting to eat on her own. And I am so sorry that that you have such friends, if indeed you can call them that.
> 
> I think Timmy is absolutely gorgeous and I am sure so is her bigger sister. I can't understand why your friend didn't want her, was it just because of the size or was it also her personality?



Thank you!
Why she does not want her? Honestly I think that she doesn't quite shine in photos the way that Timi does, and she is bigger - though still not full sized - maybe an 8.5-9", 4.5 - 5 lber. But the ridiculous thing is that she lives close enough to the breeder to go and visit and see for herself - she does have to just go by pictures like I do. But of course, if she went there and saw Timi too, probably the same thing would happen...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you!
> Why she does not want her? Honestly I think that she doesn't quite shine in photos the way that Timi does, and she is bigger - though still not full sized - maybe an 8.5-9", 4.5 - 5 lber. But the ridiculous thing is that she lives close enough to the breeder to go and visit and see for herself - she does have to just go by pictures like I do. But of course, if she went there and saw Timi too, probably the same thing would happen...


You could tell the breeder to hide Timi and tell the woman that the other dog is Timi  

I am pretty sure she wouldn't even know the difference


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> You could tell the breeder to hide Timi and tell the woman that the other dog is Timi
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure she wouldn't even know the difference



Maybe I am just being "Wilson" but I am pretty sure that Timi is so special that she would know  but most definitely if she were going, I would tell the breeder to hide Timi, but the thing is, that I don't thing she even wants to go see the sister because she wants Timi. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

So it is probably just the case of her not even really wanting a dog, just her wanting what's yours......... 

Then the little dog will be better off with some one else


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG - 10 ounces at 4 months! How much did he weigh finished?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is 12 years old now and weighs 4 pounds. He came from a great dane breeder-I got him by accident. The people who adopted him first just carried him around. He had mange (demodetic), no hair, it was awful. He was on cottage chees to put on weight for 2 months. He was Rowdie's best buddy. Rowdie let him boss him around since he was 2 months old. He thought I bought Rowdie for HIM! Bruiser always treated my poodle like he was HIS dog. He's very lonesome for his hairy dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> So it is probably just the case of her not even really wanting a dog, just her wanting what's yours.........
> 
> Then the little dog will be better off with some one else



Well actually she has two older poodles, and was not thinking that she wanted another one until one of them was gone, until she heard that the poodle that my breeder had bred for me had two girls, because she and I had had our tiny black heart dogs at the same time, and we always used to compare stories on them - but back then she had the smaller of the two. I am sure that she envisioned it being the same way this time, but of course I have been waiting over two years and I have first pick, and I pick Timi!
So it is not like she has been waiting for a dog for years, she was not even interested until she thought that maybe she could get one like the one she lost, and when you are ambivalent like that, you really have to fall madly in love to have the ambivalence melt away. Heck, I had ambivalence before I fell for Timi, but once I laid eyes on that girl, I would move heaven and earth for her, so I can understand why without that feeling, she is still on the fence about it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> He is 12 years old now and weighs 4 pounds. He came from a great dane breeder-I got him by accident. The people who adopted him first just carried him around. He had mange (demodetic), no hair, it was awful. He was on cottage chees to put on weight for 2 months. He was Rowdie's best buddy. Rowdie let him boss him around since he was 2 months old. He thought I bought Rowdie for HIM! Bruiser always treated my poodle like he was HIS dog. He's very lonesome for his hairy dog.



Oh I see, he was underweight because of his health - at that weight at 4 months, I would have expected him to be under 2 pounds finished - 4 pounds is a much healthier weight!
I can just imagine him bossing around Rowdie - that must have been hysterical to see!
Are you looking for a puppy, or is it too soon?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you!
> Why she does not want her? Honestly I think that she doesn't quite shine in photos the way that Timi does, and she is bigger - though still not full sized - maybe an 8.5-9", 4.5 - 5 lber. But the ridiculous thing is that she lives close enough to the breeder to go and visit and see for herself - she does have to just go by pictures like I do. But of course, if she went there and saw Timi too, probably the same thing would happen...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, Timmy's sister is not exactly going to be a giant!!! And living right there and not even going to see the baby is just sad. I actually feel sorry for your friend.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh I see, he was underweight because of his health - at that weight at 4 months, I would have expected him to be under 2 pounds finished - 4 pounds is a much healthier weight!
> I can just imagine him bossing around Rowdie - that must have been hysterical to see!
> Are you looking for a puppy, or is it too soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am looking. And trying to save my pennies. When I bought Rowdie he was $1500-but that was 2 stock market crashes & a recession ago! I called his breeder-he has pups but they are not available-only 10 days old & not evaluated. They might all be for show not pet. Tried to find a rescue-can only find doodles so far.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well actually she has two older poodles, and was not thinking that she wanted another one until one of them was gone, until she heard that the poodle that my breeder had bred for me had two girls, because she and I had had our tiny black heart dogs at the same time, and we always used to compare stories on them - but back then she had the smaller of the two. I am sure that she envisioned it being the same way this time, but of course I have been waiting over two years and I have first pick, and I pick Timi!
> So it is not like she has been waiting for a dog for years, she was not even interested until she thought that maybe she could get one like the one she lost, and when you are ambivalent like that, you really have to fall madly in love to have the ambivalence melt away. Heck, I had ambivalence before I fell for Timi, but once I laid eyes on that girl, I would move heaven and earth for her, so I can understand why without that feeling, she is still on the fence about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So is timi's sister still available? I thought since you had waited so long that these babies were in high demand. And it was a small litter, right? If I didn't have a tiny dog already, I'd sure want a tiny poodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I am looking. And trying to save my pennies. When I bought Rowdie he was $1500-but that was 2 stock market crashes & a recession ago! I called his breeder-he has pups but they are not available-only 10 days old & not evaluated. They might all be for show not pet. Tried to find a rescue-can only find doodles so far.



I sure understand the money concern, but I bet that if the right puppy is in that litter, you will find a way to swing it - the joy that they bring into our lives is priceless!
Did your breeder tell you how many puppies are in the litter? And are you fixed on a particular color or sex?
Just wondering what your chances are.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> So is timi's sister still available? I thought since you had waited so long that these babies were in high demand. And it was a small litter, right? If I didn't have a tiny dog already, I'd sure want a tiny poodle!



Yes, her brother and her sister are still available. The brother is also small - in between the size of the two girls. My breeder has been at this for around fifty years now, so like me many of her buyers are repeat customers, and unlike many, she is very patient, and she really cares about the right puppy for the right home, and does not mind keeping them until the right match comes along. I had to wait so long because I had a list of qualities that I wanted which was pretty long, and it took a long time to get everything in one package - most people are not quite as ridged as me lol! And because I know and trust this breeder, I would not consider going to another( was mislead a couple of times in the past by breeders, so I was not willing to risk that again) - I just waited until she finally got my little miracle Timi!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> I had to wait so long because I had a list of qualities that I wanted which was pretty long, and it took a long time to get everything in one package - *most people are not quite as ridged as me* lol!


It sometimes also depends on if you have a dog........ it's not as hard to wait for the right puppy to come along when you got another dog (or two) ....... you still have some one to love and cuddle...... if some one is dogless then the list of qualities can shrink if they start to feel desperate for a doggy cuddle  

I know now that I got Lucia, if I was considering a second dog, I could go on waiting for years, but when I lost my Bonito and I had no dogs, I just needed a dog, I wasn't even looking for puppies just rescues or young unwanted pets....
My list was pretty short.... it had to be a toy poodle, young - under 3 years, not black (and not too dark), preferably female though doesn't really matter, no health issues (for financial reasons).... I knew I could deal with any behaviour issues the dog might have had. 

My prefered dog would have been an apricot female under 1 year old........ and by some miracle I got that! She is the most perfect friendly, sweet and smart dog I could ever wish for, so I consider myself extremely lucky!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes when you are dog less, and newly husbandless you are in more of a hurry, like I was, but I think I made a good choice for me. I wanted a darker colored one, preferably black. I am tickled she turned out to be a Phantom, something a little different.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie

Tiny Poodles said:


> I sure understand the money concern, but I bet that if the right puppy is in that litter, you will find a way to swing it - the joy that they bring into our lives is priceless!
> Did your breeder tell you how many puppies are in the litter? And are you fixed on a particular color or sex?
> Just wondering what your chances are.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I prefer black-have never had any other color. I always like the smallest black male. It has always been lucky for me. Kinda weird, but true. Wouldn't mind a girl, though. All boys in my house but me right now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> It sometimes also depends on if you have a dog........ it's not as hard to wait for the right puppy to come along when you got another dog (or two) ....... you still have some one to love and cuddle...... if some one is dogless then the list of qualities can shrink if they start to feel desperate for a doggy cuddle
> 
> I know now that I got Lucia, if I was considering a second dog, I could go on waiting for years, but when I lost my Bonito and I had no dogs, I just needed a dog, I wasn't even looking for puppies just rescues or young unwanted pets....
> My list was pretty short.... it had to be a toy poodle, young - under 3 years, not black (and not too dark), preferably female though doesn't really matter, no health issues (for financial reasons).... I knew I could deal with any behaviour issues the dog might have had.
> 
> My prefered dog would have been an apricot female under 1 year old........ and by some miracle I got that! She is the most perfect friendly, sweet and smart dog I could ever wish for, so I consider myself extremely lucky!



Oh I totally agree with you I always said that if I ever "ran low on poodles", I would have loosened up my requirements - it was only because I had my two old girls that I could wait for my dream dog! I think that the longest that I have been dogless in my life was 2 or 3 months, and that was torture - that was also one of the times that I was mislead by a breeder, but that's how I let that happen...
And I am sure also that is why my friend is resisting the sister - she still has two older poodles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I prefer black-have never had any other color. I always like the smallest black male. It has always been lucky for me. Kinda weird, but true. Wouldn't mind a girl, though. All boys in my house but me right now.



Not weird to me - I have had three blacks,a white, a silver, and an apricot, and the blacks were always my heart dogs - took me awhile to realize it, but for me there is something special about the blacks and I will never get another color again (though black/blue I consider the same for this purpose).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh I totally agree with you I always said that if I ever "ran low on poodles", I would have loosened up my requirements - it was only because I had my two old girls that I could wait for my dream dog! I think that the longest that I have been dogless in my life was 2 or 3 months, and that was torture - that was also one of the times that I was mislead by a breeder, but that's how I let that happen...
> And I am sure also that is why my friend is resisting the sister - she still has two older poodles.


The longest I went without a dog was when I first came to this country.. about 2-3 years or so...... hated it! 

Then now when I lost Bonito in August, and got Lucia in November was a long time too....... though I went to visit family in between and had my mother's dog there for company so wasn't completely dogless for the whole time. 

I think your friend is right though ... if it is not her dream dog, she should wait, but I think she is making a mistake to not even go and visit if she lives so near, she could find that it is indeed a heart dog once she meets the other pup... 



Tiny Poodles said:


> Not weird to me - I have had three blacks,a white, a silver, and an apricot, and the blacks were always my heart dogs - took me awhile to realize it, but for me there is something special about the blacks and I will never get another color again (though black/blue I consider the same for this purpose).


Funny I would never consider a black one...... well unless I came across it in some kind of rescue situation. 
My colour was always apricot but I would consider any light colour


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well Timi is still not eating enough on her own - she will eat some, but then her breeder has to syringe feed her the rest. And still no dog food - baby food mixed with formula. 
Come on Timi, time to start acting like a big girl so that you can come home to be spoiled by me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

My firstPoodle was a Black mini I had as a child. He was very black, no grey at all. I thought he was beautiful. I remember how he would prance around, so proud of himself after being groomed. My second poodle was a rescue we got at age 6 he was cream color, a very sweet good dog, but I never thought he was as pretty as my first one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> My firstPoodle was a Black mini I had as a child. He was very black, no grey at all. I thought he was beautiful. I remember how he would prance around, so proud of himself after being groomed. My second poodle was a rescue we got at age 6 he was cream color, a very sweet good dog, but I never thought he was as pretty as my first one.



I think that many of tend to "imprint" most strongly with whatever color the first poodle that we loved was. My first love was black, then I thought that I would experiment a bit, but now I am going back to black and am sure I won't ever stray again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Yep, come on Timi - you know you can do it!! You have a heap of "aunties" here all willing you on to get (relatively!) big and off to your new Mom!

More positive vibes on the way!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes Timi, use those little teeth!


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think that many of tend to "imprint" most strongly with whatever color the first poodle that we loved was. My first love was black, then I thought that I would experiment a bit, but now I am going back to black and am sure I won't ever stray again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think I would do the opposite, Lou & Apollo are apricot & white, if I ever get another poodle I want it to be any but those 2 colors, (possibly red or silver/blue) so it will look different from them, like a completely different poodle, because the new dog would be a different "being" in every way, And I would not want to compare... You know? I want it to not even remind me of them, just a new thing! I think it would hurt less, I would have less expectations that way... Because it's an entirely different baby.  

Ps. I Don't mean to change the direction of this thread... Maybe we should create a thread about this? 

So that here we can stay focused on "Tiny Poodles" and "Timi"  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Maybe if I was younger and knew I could have several more I would think that way, but this will be my last pet, I hope she lives to be way up in her teens. If she does ill be to old for another, and I just like the black best. I have had other colored dogs. But they were not poodles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> I think I would do the opposite, Lou & Apollo are apricot & white, if I ever get another poodle I want it to be any but those 2 colors, (possibly red or silver/blue) so it will look different from them, like a completely different poodle, because the new dog would be a different "being" in every way, And I would not want to compare... You know? I want it to not even remind me of them, just a new thing! I think it would hurt less, I would have less expectations that way... Because it's an entirely different baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lou, I completely understand what you are saying, but in my experience that just does not work - you always feel like there is something missing with the other colors - at least I did...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I don't know why, I am feeling a bit nervous today - I thought that once Timi began eating, she would progress more quickly.
I guess I just have to keep reminding myself that there is a reason why breeders traditionally keep the extra tinies until 16 weeks, and that Timi still has over 5 weeks to reach that stage. But part of me can't help but to wonder if there is something wrong....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

To put your mind at ease, maybe your breeder would be wiling to have blood test with BAT run in the next few weeks?


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Don't worry. I have never had a tiny poodle. But I did have a chihuahua that grew up to be only 1 pound 4 ounces. I had hand fed my first chi when her Mom refused to nurse her , the breeder was my friend she gave her to me. And a couple years later when she had a litter of three 3 week old female puppies. She asked me if I would take over the three and I could keep one. She worked long hours as a Nurse and didn't have time. When I got them at three weeks one was a little smaller then the other 2, by 8 weeks one was only 7 ounces and the others were slightly over a pound. I kept the tiny one, mostly because I was afraid no one else could care for her properly. She actually didn't eat well for over three months. I feed her puppy replacement milk mixed with canned puppy food for the longest time. After a couple months she would lap it up out of a small bowl, but would only do it while I was holding her and I would have to keep encouraging her. She finally started eating it in her own, I slowly made it thicker and thicker, until she finally was able to eat it without the milk. I must say she never was a great eater.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I have mentioned them so often I thought you might like to see a picture. Cookie weighed 4 pounds and Snoopy 1 pound 4 ounces.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> To put your mind at ease, maybe your breeder would be wiling to have blood test with BAT run in the next few weeks?



What is BAT?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Don't worry. I have never had a tiny poodle. But I did have a chihuahua that grew up to be only 1 pound 4 ounces. I had hand fed my first chi when her Mom refused to nurse her , the breeder was my friend she gave her to me. And a couple years later when she had a litter of three 3 week old female puppies. She asked me if I would take over the three and I could keep one. She worked long hours as a Nurse and didn't have time. When I got them at three weeks one was a little smaller then the other 2, by 8 weeks one was only 7 ounces and the others were slightly over a pound. I kept the tiny one, mostly because I was afraid no one else could care for her properly. She actually didn't eat well for over three months. I feed her puppy replacement milk mixed with canned puppy food for the longest time. After a couple months she would lap it up out of a small bowl, but would only do it while I was holding her and I would have to keep encouraging her. She finally started eating it in her own, I slowly made it thicker and thicker, until she finally was able to eat it without the milk. I must say she never was a great eater.



At the very least I am afraid that she will be a difficult eater - all three of my girls turned into that in their old age, and it can be ridiculous how much of my life revolves around getting them to eat - not to mention the expense - I must spend at least a hundred bucks a week to feed 10 pounds of poodle! Of course I will do whatever it takes for Timi, but you know I was just so looking forward to the ease of putting down a bowl of good quality food, and picking up an empty dish five minutes later....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I have mentioned them so often I thought you might like to see a picture. Cookie weighed 4 pounds and Snoopy 1 pound 4 ounces.



Oh,so cute - though Cookie looked like quite a chunky monkey! That is something that I have always admired about Chi's - no matter how small, they have a sturdy little build.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes she was quite chunky, the Vet loved to say she was 4 pounds on a 3 1/2 pound frame. She did love to eat. I think she was my heart dog, as you say. I had never heard that before but it describes our relationship perfectly. I was her Mommy, she was my daughter, I hand raised her from birth. When she died it hurt so bad, I can still feel this awful pain in my heart when I think about her. Snoopy actually preferred my husband, so we actually each had one in our lap all the time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well, Timi is 19 ounces - little less than an ounce gained in almost 2 weeks :-(
Her breeder does say that she is behind in that she is still refusing dog food at her age, however she does feel hunger and asks for her baby food miked with formula every 4 hours like clockwork, so that is good.
Gosh, I am feeling guilty now - I wished so hard for tiny, but I never, ever wanted it this way:-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

BAT-Bile Acid Test, it just measures the liver function. Something I think all tiny dogs should be tested for around 16 weeks. It is not terribly expensive, I think I paid $70.00 for it. 

With Misha even though her liver enzymes were normal, her Bile Acid was slightly high.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> BAT-Bile Acid Test, it just measures the liver function. Something I think all tiny dogs should be tested for around 12-16 weeks. It is not terribly expensive, I think I paid $70.00 for it.
> 
> With Misha even though her liver enzymes were normal, her Bile Acid was slightly high.



Don't they have symptoms if they have a liver shunt - like they get weak and sick after eating protein?
I know that she takes all of the tiny ones to see a Vet who specializes in cardiology before she lets them go, because a heart problem could always be a reason for being tiny.
But I honestly would not want her to be tested for anything else because if they found something, she probably would not let me have her - and I feel like if she is alive, I want her, even if she has a problem. And it would certainly be better to find out after she is home and insured. But you know, until she is eating fine and acts 100% healthy, she is not going to let me have her, so there is no point in looking for trouble with extra testing - if she is good enough for the breeder to let her go, I will take it from there once I have her.
Geez, though I hope that she has a growth spurt once she is eating dog food - at this rate, she is looking to finish at 2 - 2 1/2 pounds, and I would really like to see her a pound more than that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Often with the small ones the only symptoms are they are quite a bit smaller than their litter mates, and they are picky eaters. I'm NOT saying she even has a problem, she is probably totally fine, but through all my research on MVD (micro vascular displaysia), I found that in the maltese and yorkie breeds they recommend doing the test at 16 weeks to get a baseline in case there are problems later. Most times with mild MVD there are NO symptoms and it is only discovered when they are slow to wake from anesthesia. 

I just thought since you were worried, it may help you. But I do agree, if you are taking her no matter what, you want to get her on insurance before doing any testing. I didn't do it with Misha and I sure wish I did. Hind sight!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Yes she was quite chunky, the Vet loved to say she was 4 pounds on a 3 1/2 pound frame. She did love to eat. I think she was my heart dog, as you say. I had never heard that before but it describes our relationship perfectly. I was her Mommy, she was my daughter, I hand raised her from birth. When she died it hurt so bad, I can still feel this awful pain in my heart when I think about her. Snoopy actually preferred my husband, so we actually each had one in our lap all the time.



I am sorry - I know your pain.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Often with the small ones the only symptoms are they are quite a bit smaller than their litter mates, and they are picky eaters. I'm NOT saying she even has a problem, she is probably totally fine, but through all my research on MVD (micro vascular displaysia), I found that in the maltese and yorkie breeds they recommend doing the test at 16 weeks to get a baseline in case there are problems later. Most times with mild MVD there are NO symptoms and it is only discovered when they are slow to wake from anesthesia.
> 
> I just thought since you were worried, it may help you. But I do agree, if you are taking her no matter what, you want to get her on insurance before doing any testing. I didn't do it with Misha and I sure wish I did. Hind sight!



Exactly, if she has no symptoms of a disease I am not testing her - if she should have symptoms after she is insured...
I just really hope that she passes the heart test, because I don't think that her breeder would let her go if she doesn't, and I could not stand that - as far as I am concerned, if she is alive, she is mine, even if she isn't meant to be here as long as I would like! 
But, I don't want to think about that - my breeder produces healthy dogs, and sometimes the tiny ones just pop up. Did I tell you that she has a pet from her breeding that is a pound and a half full grown - perfectly healthy, I think he is somewhere around middle aged!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm thinking (hoping) that the only reason you're worrying is because you love her so much already. She's probably just fine, but since she has so many people rooting for her, we all notice when something isn't going right or fast enough. 
If no one cared, no one would notice that it's taking her a bit longer to catch up. 

Think of her as an orchid, she will take a while longer to bloom than a rose, but be so much more spectacular because of the extra time and care. 

(ok, and enough already - Timi, eat!) 

Best wishes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm thinking (hoping) that the only reason you're worrying is because you love her so much already. She's probably just fine, but since she has so many people rooting for her, we all notice when something isn't going right or fast enough.
> 
> If no one cared, no one would notice that it's taking her a bit longer to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Think of her as an orchid, she will take a while longer to bloom than a rose, but be so much more spectacular because of the extra time and care.
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, and enough already - Timi, eat!)
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes.



Aww, thank you - you are right - what is a Jewish mother to do when she can't be near her baby but WORRY!
You really made me smile more than you know, because her breeder's other passion is growing orchids, so be she a poodle or an orchid, Timi has an expert looking out for her lol!
And the other nice flower analogy, is that once an orchid does bloom, the flower lives MUCH longer than a rose does!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Hold the phone - I must have gone brain dead yesterday - my breeder said a pound and a quarter, and I thought "she only gained a little less than an once in almost two weeks", but looking back, I just realized, no she was 18 ounces before, and now she is 20 ounces - meaning that she gained an ounce a week, which is just about what I would expect for a little one like her.
If she keeps that up gaining an ounce a week, that would put her at 25 ounces at 16 weeks, and my formula for predicting adult weight is double the weight at 16 weeks, maybe plus half a pound depending upon the build. So that would put her at the minimum, 2 pounds, 14 ounces, and she could easily make 3 - really right in the range of what I wanted, so what am I complaining about?! 
Really the only problem is that she is being a fussy girl who would rather have chicken and sweet milk than that nasty proplan - and that kind of thinking is going to fit in just fine around here!
Hooray for that one extra ounce, it really makes the picture look much brighter for me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well breeder just told me that she eats sitting on her lap, chopped chicken mixed with strained food from a spoon - sound like she is being trained perfectly to be one of my high maintenance family!
The only thing is, if she starts out being as difficult an eater as my old ladies, I shudder to think how difficult she will be when she is old!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Sounds like my little Snoopy to me.


----------



## Manxcat

Pippin was a dreadfully picky eater as a pup - I despaired of ever getting her to just clean her bowl, but suddenly at about 2 years old she just decided "okay, I'm eating now" and there's not even the smell left! So hopefully Timi will come round


----------



## N2Mischief

I was thinking about when you first hold your little girl and take her from the breeder. Is there any way you could have a third person there to film it???? I would love to see that moment!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I was thinking about when you first hold your little girl and take her from the breeder. Is there any way you could have a third person there to film it???? I would love to see that moment!



Naw, if I fly it will be just me, and if we drive, Richard would probably just take film of his thumb 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Naw, if I fly it will be just me, and if we drive, Richard would probably just take film of his thumb
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hire a photographer!! We will pay!! :wink:

N2Mischief, what a _great _idea - it would be absolutely tear-jerkingly wonderful... Timi and Tiny


----------



## patk

let's just put a helmet cam on the breeder so there will be video of tp getting timi. if required to protect tp's privacy (and many do not want their faces on the internet, which i completely understand), very large sunglasses and maybe a wig should suffice!


----------



## Lou

patk said:


> let's just put a helmet cam on the breeder so there will be video of tp getting timi. if required to protect tp's privacy (and many do not want their faces on the internet, which i completely understand), very large sunglasses and maybe a wig should suffice!



Haha!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!! 

helmet cam hahahahahahHhajahahah 

Don't know why that's so funny to me, but I'm laughing my butt off!!!!!!!
 picturing the lady wearing it LOL




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well Timi asked for her lunch and ate the whole bowl on her own without any help!
Of course it wasn't dog food, it was baby food, formula, and chopped chicken - and I am not too worried about that - I think that I can transition her to dog food once I introduce her to the good stuff, but I am not sure if the breeder will let her until SHE gets her on dog food - and she is not willing to try another brand - I even offered to have some Stella and Chewy's sent to her, but she said no way.
So good news on Timi's eating skills, but still no clue when she will be ready to come home.
Oh, and some other good news - my friend has decided to go and meet the sister after all.
And in other good news, in conversation I found out that she has a good friend who is an Engineer on Amtrack, and she is going to ask him for the inside scoop on if there is a way to sneak Timi aboard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Hire a photographer!! We will pay!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> N2Mischief, what a _great _idea - it would be absolutely tear-jerkingly wonderful... Timi and Tiny



Lol - when we got Taylee I actually volunteered to be on live television because they would send a film crew to the airport with us - I figured that having a film crew would both be a way to make sure that the airline took really good care of Taylee , who was being shipped, and it would be awesome to have a record of our fist meeting. I hated being on live television, but it is awesome to still have the video of that day!
And the airline did take really good care of Taylee - I swear it was no more than 60 seconds between when the plane Taxied up, and they were handing her to me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Haha!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> helmet cam hahahahahahHhajahahah
> 
> Don't know why that's so funny to me, but I'm laughing my butt off!!!!!!!
> picturing the lady wearing it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol, the woman can barely send an email - I am sure that she would have no trouble trying to figure out how to set up a helmet cam lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol, the woman can barely send an email - I am sure that she would have no trouble trying to figure out how to set up a helmet cam lol!


pre-helmeted okay?


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well Timi asked for her lunch and ate the whole bowl on her own without any help!
> Of course it wasn't dog food, it was baby food, formula, and chopped chicken - and I am not too worried about that - I think that I can transition her to dog food once I introduce her to the good stuff, but I am not sure if the breeder will let her until SHE gets her on dog food - *and she is not willing to try another brand - I even offered to have some Stella and Chewy's sent to her, but she said no way.*
> So good news on Timi's eating skills, but still no clue when she will be ready to come home.
> Oh, and some other good news - my friend has decided to go and meet the sister after all.
> And in other good news, in conversation I found out that she has a good friend who is an Engineer on Amtrack, and she is going to ask him for the inside scoop on if there is a way to sneak Timi aboard!


Why wouldn't she try a different brand?? Especially if she knows that you won't be feeding the brand she chose anyway once you get the puppy.... isn't it better to get the puppy used to the brand you want to feed ? 
Makes no sense to me... 

Good news about your friend  Hope she likes the sister and then you can share puppy stories together  

Good luck with the Amtrack thing...... hope there will be a way for you to sneak her on


----------



## patk

Wild Kitten said:


> Why wouldn't she try a different brand?? Especially if she knows that you won't be feeding the brand she chose anyway once you get the puppy.... isn't it better to get the puppy used to the brand you want to feed it?


"if it ain't broke, don't fix it"?


----------



## Wild Kitten

patk said:


> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"?


If the puppy is refusing to eat it, then it is broke..... what harm would it do to try a different top quality food, especially if she knows that this is what the new owner is planning to feed anyway?


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I was amazed at how much Margot loved the Wellness canned Puppy food. She had been on Pedigree Puppy when I got her, but i switched her over in 4 days, she seemed to like it so much better. Once Timi starts eating the high quality food, I bet she will start eating better and gain weight. To bad the Breeder won't try just a little.


----------



## patk

Wild Kitten said:


> If the puppy is refusing to eat it, then it is broke..... what harm would it do to try a different top quality food, especially if she knows that this is what the new owner is planning to feed anyway?


timi wasn't eating well anyway, and now, using the breeder's method, she is. it appears that transitioning her to regular dog food hasn't even started yet. it's normal for the breeder to want to stick to the tried and true. so far, with patience, it's working.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> timi wasn't eating well anyway, and now, using the breeder's method, she is. it appears that transitioning her to regular dog food hasn't even started yet. it's normal for the breeder to want to stick to the tried and true. so far, with patience, it's working.



I agree - yes I am anxious for Timi to be doing great and ready to come home, but I also have to remember that She has been doing this for over 50 years - I have to believe that she knows what she is doing, and just let her do what she does best. Now I am feeling bad that I asked her (three times) to let me send the food - much as I might be up there in poodle knowledge compared to her regular customer, I have never weaned a puppy, and I should not have questioned her method!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I was amazed at how much Margot loved the Wellness canned Puppy food. She had been on Pedigree Puppy when I got her, but i switched her over in 4 days, she seemed to like it so much better. Once Timi starts eating the high quality food, I bet she will start eating better and gain weight. To bad the Breeder won't try just a little.



Who knows - maybe once she is eating well, she will become a 4 pounder!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> pre-helmeted okay?



I told her what you guys said about filming it, and she suggested hiring the film crew that does the red carpet at the academy awards.
Problem is, Timi has the wardrobe for that kind of event, but I don't!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Yahoo! Timi ate soaked kibble with some baby food smeared on top today!
And she continues to eat from a bowl like a big girl!!
Feeling a touch jealous that a couple of other puppies are headed to their forever homes via PCA next week, but so happy that my baby is making progress - it can't be too long now - maybe another two weeks?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

way to go, timi. getting closer to going home!


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yahoo! Timi ate soaked kibble with some baby food smeared on top today!
> And she continues to eat from a bowl like a big girl!!
> Feeling a touch jealous that a couple of other puppies are headed to their forever homes via PCA next week, but so happy that my baby is making progress - it can't be too long now - maybe another two weeks?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So, we are going to be on a similar schedule!


----------



## CT Girl

Such good news! One step closer to Timi coming home. Your breeder is very good giving you these frequent updates.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> So, we are going to be on a similar schedule!



Yup, although Timi is what - 4 -5 weeks older? But I guess developmentally they are the same, so we will be sharing "puppies first" moments - how cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Look who emptied one of her bowls! She gets several choices, so she is being trained to fit in just great around here lol!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Look who emptied one of her bowls! She gets several choices, so she is being trained to fit in just great around here lol!
> View attachment 147465


hey, your breeder is getting pretty good at those photos! i see a helmet cam in her future.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> hey, your breeder is getting pretty good at those photos! i see a helmet cam in her future.



Lol - but I think that the helmet cam is still a little far fetched - she is still trying to send the video, but no luck.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Tiny I am sooooo happy to read that Timi is eating better! This is reason to celebrate!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Yay! Timi!!

Goooooood girl!!!

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Tiny I am sooooo happy to read that Timi is eating better! This is reason to celebrate!



Yes, still nursing too, so it will still probably be a couple of weeks, but finally I think I can stop holding my breath - I think that she is out of the woods, and that it will be smooth sailing from here on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Glad the little Princess is out of the woods! Go Timi! Love her name! It works so well with Tangee & Teaka! 

I forget how old the other girls are...?


----------



## Manxcat

Fantastic!!! Sooooo happy!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Glad the little Princess is out of the woods! Go Timi! Love her name! It works so well with Tangee & Teaka!
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how old the other girls are...?



Tangee is already 12, and Teaka will be 12 this month, but nobody could distinguish Teaka from a 2 year old - she will have a fantastic time frolicking with a puppy, it will be just the same as if I got two new puppies, I have no doubt about it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And drumroll please - we have more pictures!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App

And by the way, her breeder Lynn says that she is VERY smart, so we were correct in what we saw in that first picture!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I am so happy for you Nd Timi!


----------



## Poodlelvr

What a gorgeous girl! She is so tiny, but that is what you wanted, so that means she is perfect! Hope you get her home soon.


----------



## N2Mischief

I think that face looks blue! I LOVE it!!!! It will be fun to see what shade of black she turns out!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlelvr said:


> What a gorgeous girl! She is so tiny, but that is what you wanted, so that means she is perfect! Hope you get her home soon.



Oh, I think that she could still make 4 pounds - now that she is eating better,she is growing - but that is fine with me, I just want her healthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

wow. the breeder did her face and feet already! i wonder how she did during the grooming? this is where a helmet cam would have been great for your baby book.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I think that face looks blue! I LOVE it!!!! It will be fun to see what shade of black she turns out!



I think that they always look that way when the face is clipped that close. Her Mom is a good black, but for some graying on the muzzle, so she probably does not carry the fading genes from silver that I saw a few generations back, but her sire is apricot with the same silver a few generations back, so Timi could get it from there. 
But I am sure that you realize how little I care about that now - she could turn Aqua, and it would be fine by me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> wow. the breeder did her face and feet already! i wonder how she did during the grooming? this is where a helmet cam would have been great for your baby book.



Yeah, that was a surprise for me - she does not usually do it before 12 weeks!
And call me crazy, but I am sure that Timi was good with the grooming - can't you just see the quiet, calm curiosity in how she approaches things in the photo's?
Look how she knew that orchids are for smelling, not eating lol!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Did you all notice that perfect ear set, almond eyes, and those amazing toes - how often do you find all of that in a tiny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

She is so adorable and beautiful! I am so happy for you. I can't wait till you get to hold her in your arms! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Those pictures are precious. That cattleya orchid flower is as big as her head! That is good your breeder is getting her use to grooming.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Oh my goodness what a tiny beauty! We will all love seeing her grow up.


----------



## Wild Kitten

She's such a little cutie!! 

Great pictures of a beautiful puppy


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh My Goodness! She is just perfect! She has a wonderful coat already! So tiny, so perfect! The wait really was worth it!


----------



## janet6567

She is absolutely adorable! I know you can hardly wait for her to come home.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

janet6567 said:


> She is absolutely adorable! I know you can hardly wait for her to come home.



Thank you everyone, I am just over the moon happy about this - I don't know if I will be able to stand the joy when I finally meet her - my head might explode lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Those pictures are precious. That cattleya orchid flower is as big as her head! That is good your breeder is getting her use to grooming.



Well that's no help - I just googled to see how big those flowers are and read that they can grow up to 12 inches lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

True, but my guess is that flower is about 4 1/2 inches based on the pot and leaf size. I love cattleyas but I no longer have the correct light for the so I have Phalaenopsis and lady slippers. Good breeding shows, she is a very well structured girl.


----------



## Beaches

She's just lovely Tiny.


----------



## Luce

She sure is adorable!! Mine was the smallest in her litter. As soon as I set eyes on her, I knew she was mine. Of course she is A LOT bigger then your girl will get, but she is still a bit small for a mini.

Has the Mom shown any signs of weaning her?


----------



## Manxcat

Ooooooh!!!! :faint2::love2:

She is just amazing!! Gorgeous, wonderful, cute as a button!! Gosh, I am sooo excited for you it's _almost _like I was waiting for her myself!! 

She looks so self-assured and confident, curious and just downright smart. You are going to have such a fabulous little girl there TinyPoodles!


----------



## hopetocurl

She is a definite keeper! So adorable... Makes you just want to snuggle with her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Luce said:


> She sure is adorable!! Mine was the smallest in her litter. As soon as I set eyes on her, I knew she was mine. Of course she is A LOT bigger then your girl will get, but she is still a bit small for a mini.
> 
> Has the Mom shown any signs of weaning her?



I don't think so - I think that the bigger brother and sister are weaned, but her Mommy thinks that Timi still needs it - and Lynn let's the Mommy decide, she does NOT do it for them! Which I think is GREAT!
I tell you though, it really makes me wonder about the ethics of other Tpoo breeders though (bigger varieties mature faster) - but I really have to wonder about the Tpoo breeders who say that their puppies are weaned at 6 weeks and ready to go at 8 weeks so many say that, that I never even questioned the truth of it, I just assumed that breeders like mine who keep them to a minimum of 12 weeks were being extra cautious - but now to find out that most of her Moms nurse until around 11 weeks, tells me that all of those other breeders are forcing the process to be different than nature intended just to move the puppies out quicker, and I find that very sad...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Ooooooh!!!! :faint2::love2:
> 
> 
> 
> She is just amazing!! Gorgeous, wonderful, cute as a button!! Gosh, I am sooo excited for you it's _almost _like I was waiting for her myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so self-assured and confident, curious and just downright smart. You are going to have such a fabulous little girl there TinyPoodles!



Aww, thank you - it feels great to have friends share my joy (especially when I have two who keep saying that they want her).
But I do love hearing that others see the same thing in her that I do, and I will be forever grateful to my breeder Lynn for making my dream come true - I knew that if I was patient, she could do it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Aww, thank you - it feels great to have friends share my joy (*especially when I have two who keep saying that they want her*).


Now it's two? 

Didn't that lady go to visit Timi's sister? 

I had many people say that they want Lucia ...... that just makes me proud to be her mommy  She's stealing hearts!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> Now it's two?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't that lady go to visit Timi's sister?
> 
> 
> 
> I had many people say that they want Lucia ...... that just makes me proud to be her mommy  She's stealing hearts!



Yes, it has always been two - one woman who lost her heart dog, and immediately ran out and got two puppies, but not her dream dog, and the other one who is not visiting Timi's sister until the beginning of May when they are 13 weeks old. And I guess that I can't blame her - we basically have the same image of what our perfect poodles are, and she is seeing lots of pictures of Timi, not the sister. I have noticed though that my breeder is a bit different than most - instead of telling or showing you how fabulous the dog is, she likes to stay mum, so you are blown away when you see for yourself - the pictures that I have gotten of Timi, and the details about her are are actually WAY more than she usually let's on,mand that is only because Inam not close enough to visit, and I was so ready to say no, I will keep waiting - and some of it has been in accidental conversation where she did not realize what she was telling me - like when we were talking about sneaking her on Amtrack, I said what if someone hears her in the bag, and she replied she never makes a sound, they will never know that she is there (ok, we can check quiet off the list lol), and when I asked her how her teeth are - she replied "tiny", so I said yes, but are they in the right place, she replied "yes, they are all in her mouth" lol When I asked is she belly-up cuddly, the answer was "she's alive". But the woman who visited there who is holding Timi in one of the pictures - She told me that Timi's teeth are perfect, and that Timi is so cuddly that she had to turn Timi's head for the picture - Timi was busy trying to snuggle down inside her shirt!
So, my point is, I hope that Lynn is saving the sister's fabulousness as a surprise , and my jealous friend will be blown away and fall head over heals for her when she meets her, and that we both can have our dream come true!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

Tiny Poodle, I'm so excited for you. The pictures of Timi are precious - such a long wait looks like it is going to really pay off.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

plr said:


> Tiny Poodle, I'm so excited for you. The pictures of Timi are precious - such a long wait looks like it is going to really pay off.



Yup, you probably will be hearing me tell this story often - to anybody who is frustrated/having difficulty getting their dream poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well Timi ate plain, soaked in water kibble today, but she is still demanding her formula as well. So making progress, but still not there yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well Timi ate plain, soaked in water kibble today, but she is still demanding her formula as well. So making progress, but still not there yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yay that's great!

I have to admit after 3 days of reading I only got to page 45 and then I had to restart the laptop so I gave up and came to the last page!
Quite the adventure for you! I'm so excited that you are finally getting your heart girl! May I ask how you are pronouncing Timi? Is it tee-mee or tih-mee?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Chells_Aura said:


> Yay that's great!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit after 3 days of reading I only got to page 45 and then I had to restart the laptop so I gave up and came to the last page!
> 
> Quite the adventure for you! I'm so excited that you are finally getting your heart girl! May I ask how you are pronouncing Timi? Is it tee-mee or tih-mee?



Lol - sorry about the length of the thread - it has been quite a saga, but I will start a new one when she actually comes home.
Timi is pronounced just like the regular Timmy. I wanted an easy call name this time because when I introduced them I always had to repeat Taylee Tangee and Teaka, and it didn't seem like people ever understood, they would just give up trying to and call them babie or sweetie.
Here are some of Timi's pictures so you don't have to search for her!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Go Timi. I love the name, by the way, I think of her as tiny Timi. The photo collages are beautifully done. I wish I was as artistic and able to put things together so nicely on my computer.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Go Timi. I love the name, by the way, I think of her as tiny Timi. The photo collages are beautifully done. I wish I was as artistic and able to put things together so nicely on my computer.



It is an easy app on the IPad!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> It is an easy app on the IPad!


What's the app called?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Instacollage


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh gosh, feeling a tad jealous - a couple of puppies left with the breeder today to go to their new homes via PCA, but Timi is staying home with her doggie mommy. Her breeder still won't give me an idea when Timi will be ready - she says it is up to her mommy to decide when she no longer needs to be with her. 
Gee, I wonder if there are doggie Moms that never decide that they have had enough of their babies?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Instacollage


Cool little app, they got one for android too and it is free  

I do have photoshop but this one is a fun to play with  

Thanks...


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh gosh, feeling a tad jealous - a couple of puppies left with the breeder today to go to their new homes via PCA, but Timi is staying home with her doggie mommy. Her breeder still won't give me an idea when Timi will be ready - she says it is up to her mommy to decide when she no longer needs to be with her.
> Gee, I wonder if there are doggie Moms that never decide that they have had enough of their babies?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmmm, a clingy Mom, eh?? I'm sure she'll soon decide she needs some peace and quiet with _all _the kids out of the way! Even her last baby Timi...

But when Mom does eventually chuck her out of the basket... ooooohhh she'll be perfect!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Hmmmm, a clingy Mom, eh?? I'm sure she'll soon decide she needs some peace and quiet with _all _the kids out of the way! Even her last baby Timi...
> 
> 
> 
> But when Mom does eventually chuck her out of the basket... ooooohhh she'll be perfect!!



Well, really just a good Mom - she knew that little Timi needed her longer. I am just feeling inpatient, but I am grateful that she has a good Mom, and a good breeder that gave her the extra care that she needed to get strong.
And I do agree, I think that she is going to be an extra special, extra loving girl due to all of the extra TLC that she has gotten from them both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, really just a good Mom - she knew that little Timi needed her longer. I am just feeling inpatient, but I am grateful that she has a good Mom, and a good breeder that gave her the extra care that she needed to get strong.
> And I do agree, I think that she is going to be an extra special, extra loving girl due to all of the extra TLC that she has gotten from them both!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree - Mom knows best! And the breeder for recognising it 

It must be hard for you now, so close and yet so far... like the last week at work before you go on a long-awaited holiday - the clock seems to stop.

*sigh* you will have to take up knitting or something to keep occupied!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> I agree - Mom knows best! And the breeder for recognising it
> 
> 
> 
> It must be hard for you now, so close and yet so far... like the last week at work before you go on a long-awaited holiday - the clock seems to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* you will have to take up knitting or something to keep occupied!



Yup, and I am thrilled that she has such a great breeder, and a great Mom.
It is just tough for me to do or enjoy much of anything while I am in total limbo. Will I get the word that she be ready to come home in 5 days, or will it be 5 weeks. If I just knew when, I could relax and focus a little on other things!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

It won't be much longer and you'll have your new little girl in your arms. My little one gets cuter every day, I can't wait to get home from work to see her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> It won't be much longer and you'll have your new little girl in your arms. My little one gets cuter every day, I can't wait to get home from work to see her.



You should hook up a poodle cam so that you can see her while you are at work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

That would be fun.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I love the one that I got for my girls - especially with Tangee's health it makes me feel better to be able to check in with her.
Oh, and last time I took Tangee to the Vet and left Teaka home, I checked in and saw that Teaka was freaking out, so I used the microphone feature to tell her to go lay down. She did not listen, but it surprised her enough to stop the freak out lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Timi, Timi, Timi - I just wanted to say her name lol!
Her breeder is at PCA (hubby is taking care of Timi), so I am not even getting updates, so I just wanted to talk to somebody about her


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Oh, I am sure she is doing well, eating her food and spending time with her Mom. What is her Birthday? Margot's is Feb. 17th. An Amethyst birthstone. I will get her a purple bling collar when she's grown. I take her to the Vet after work for her Distemper/Parvovirus today. I hope there is no adverse reaction. It's almost like having a real baby!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Oh, I am sure she is doing well, eating her food and spending time with her Mom. What is her Birthday? Margot's is Feb. 17th. An Amethyst birthstone. I will get her a purple bling collar when she's grown. I take her to the Vet after work for her Distemper/Parvovirus today. I hope there is no adverse reaction. It's almost like having a real baby!


Thank you for indulging me!
I think that Timi's birthdate was January 31 - not sure because we have been talking weeks, but when I do the math, I think that is it.

Are you going to do half a shot for Margot? I have read that Dr. Dodds believes that half a vaccine would be effective for dogs under 10 pounds, and I think they are currently doing studies to prove that.
I already asked my vet about that and she said that it is fine as long as you do the full series at the appropriate times, and I believe that Timi's breeder does it that way as well.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Good idea. My tiny Chihuahua always got half doses, the Vet recommended it. Different Vet so I will ask.


----------



## CT Girl

Yes, my vet does the half shot too.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Ok we got half a dose and the next dose in 3 weeks. Unfortunately she doesn't want me to start the puppy obedience class at 12 weeks as I planned. Wants to make sure her body has had time to build up the immunity she needs so I changed to the class that starts when she is 14 weeks. Also I am so happy she weighs 2 pounds 5 ounces today at 9 weeks 2 days, so I feel sure she will be over 6 pounds and that's what I want.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Ok we got half a dose and the next dose in 3 weeks. Unfortunately she doesn't want me to start the puppy obedience class at 12 weeks as I planned. Wants to make sure her body has had time to build up the immunity she needs so I changed to the class that starts when she is 14 weeks. Also I am so happy she weighs 2 pounds 5 ounces today at 9 weeks 2 days, so I feel sure she will be over 6 pounds and that's what I want.


Is 12 weeks going to be her last vaccination? I thought the last one was at 14-16 weeks? I do think that your Vet is on track about waiting a couple of weeks after the final dose before allowing any exposure!
Glad to hear that she will be just the right size for you!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

No, she actually said she will need one more three weeks later, a total of three, but since all the puppies should have had at least 2 sets of shots it will be ok. I guess I would rather safe than sorry. She actually is already doing well. Sits on command and has been learning to wait at the door until I go in or out and follow, and also is walking well with the leash, mostly loose leash, but some heeling with a treat in my hand. She has a puppy friend, a 6 month old Chocolate lab, who is huge. He's fully vaccinated. She goes right up to him wagging and he licks her face, knocking her down, he's so big. She is fearless! They live 2 doors down from me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> No, she actually said she will need one more three weeks later, a total of three, but since all the puppies should have had at least 2 sets of shots it will be ok. I guess I would rather safe than sorry. She actually is already doing well. Sits on command and has been learning to wait at the door until I go in or out and follow, and also is walking well with the leash, mostly loose leash, but some heeling with a treat in my hand. She has a puppy friend, a 6 month old Chocolate lab, who is huge. He's fully vaccinated. She goes right up to him wagging and he licks her face, knocking her down, he's so big. She is fearless! They live 2 doors down from me.


She sounds just wonderful!
Timi will have had 8 and 12 week shots with her breeder, so she won't get her third until 16 weeks - that is if she is home by then!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

As well as she's doing. I bet she will be home by then.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> As well as she's doing. I bet she will be home by then.


I hope! Maybe we take guesses on when she will come lol!
My hope is 13 weeks, but not getting any indication that it will happen...


----------



## Grandma's Boys

That would be good, only a week and a half away.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> That would be good, only a week and a half away.



I am not really counting on it - the tinies are often kept until 16 weeks. That is the age that I got Tangee and Teaka, but my two previous tiny black heart dogs, Jolé and Taylee, I got at 13 weeks, so I would love to repeat that if I could!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

tp, let's go for 16 weeks and hope that's tied to the longevity of your current girls. ray:


----------



## hopetocurl

TinyPoodles... maybe we'll get our new babies at the same time... so we can commiserate the loss of sleep together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> tp, let's go for 16 weeks and hope that's tied to the longevity of your current girls. ray:



Why thank you, but I wouldn't call 12 longevity in a Tpoo. And Tangee, with the same demographics, same nurture and environment is falling apart at the seams. Nope, when Teaka is running around at her 20th birthday party, I am going to give the credit to Lynn for her great breeding - even while being such an accomplished breeder of champions for 50 years,she has always made health her top priority! 
Can you imagine - after 50 years of breeding, just this month she retired a 4 year old champion female who had never been bred to a pet home "because I already have better, so why would I want to breed her", and at the same time went to tremendous trouble and expense to import a puppy from Argentina that she plans to finish and add to her breeding program!
So you can just imagine what that kind of discerning breeding for 50 years, when health is your first priority brings forth! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> TinyPoodles... maybe we'll get our new babies at the same time... so we can commiserate the loss of sleep together!



That would be cool!
Do you have a date set for getting your puppy?
Though, with wee wee pad training Timi, I don't think that I will lose as much sleep as you! My sleep lose will probably be more due to excitement/ not wanting to miss a second of my first days with her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Hopefully, Mother's Day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Hopefully, Mother's Day!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh, hopefully NOT Mother's Day for us - since one way or another there will be a lot of travel involved, the last thing that we want is to get in the Mother's Day traffic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, hopefully NOT Mother's Day for us - since one way or another there will be a lot of travel involved, the last thing that we want is to get in the Mother's Day traffic!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just traveled for spring break... Mother's Day traffic pales in comparison to I95 during spring break.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> I just traveled for spring break... Mother's Day traffic pales in comparison to I95 during spring break.



Well we don't get Spring Break, but I know from past experience it can take 3 hours just to get off the island of Manhattan on Mother's - just getting to the airport could take three times the time of the actual point, which would negate the benefit of flying to not be away from 
Tangee for too long!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Maybe Cinco De Mayo - that would be a fun gotcha day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Tiny Poodles said:


> Maybe Cinco De Mayo - that would be a fun gotcha day!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love it!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Just waiting for the little girl to fill this collar!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Oh my! So tiny and cute!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Ooooo! I love the red one!! Is it the xxs size? She has a nice short name so it will fit her better. Branna was like 9 months before she could fit hers because her name is so long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ooooo! I love the red one!! Is it the xxs size? She has a nice short name so it will fit her better. Branna was like 9 months before she could fit hers because her name is so long.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yup, it is the smallest one that I could find - though I was a little surprised that it did not have that extra layer of leather for the name to go on like the other ones do - this way, the letters will lay against the skin.
It probably won't fit her right away, but I think that it definitely will eventually - especially when she has coat, which tends to make the collar size bigger. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I wore it as a bracelet tonight and I think that I will keep on wearing it until it's rightful owner comes to claim it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Tiny Poodles said:


> I wore it as a bracelet tonight and I think that I will keep on wearing it until it's rightful owner comes to claim it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG! That is exactly what I did with Killa's! Although at that time it said Mira because we thought we were going to call her Miracle. I had to buy a new one when we got her and renamed her. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ohhhhh, where did you get the poodle charms? I ordered one to hang off her collar, but I have never seen one that goes on the collar like that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce

Are you sure the collar won't weigh more then little Timy?? LOL

Where did you get it?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Luce said:


> Are you sure the collar won't weigh more then little Timy?? LOL
> 
> Where did you get it?



It actually is very lightweight - she weighs at least 10x the weight of the collar lol!
I picked it up on EBay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ohhhhh, where did you get the poodle charms? I ordered one to hang off her collar, but I have never seen one that goes on the collar like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I found them at our local farmers market. The lady had a booth with all these personalized things, like collars bracelets, belts, etc. I got them that one time I saw her and then I never saw her again. I was so sad. I really wanted to get more of her charms. I should have bought all the poodle charms she had. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I found them at our local farmers market. The lady had a booth with all these personalized things, like collars bracelets, belts, etc. I got them that one time I saw her and then I never saw her again. I was so sad. I really wanted to get more of her charms. I should have bought all the poodle charms she had.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh well, I will keep my eye out for them and let you know if I find them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well we don't get Spring Break, but I know from past experience it can take 3 hours just to get off the island of Manhattan on Mother's - just getting to the airport could take three times the time of the actual point, which would negate the benefit of flying to not be away from
> Tangee for too long!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG, I remember the traffic when I lived there.... One time it took my hubby 3 hours from the holland tunnel to go about 9 miles across the city.... Seriously: 3hours to go 9 miles... (After a 20hr + road trip) it can be crazy sometimes! Hopefully you won't have to go through anything like this on the day you pick Timi up... I really really hope it goes smooth as glass  and I can just picture you and her on the first day hehehe you'll be like hypnotized by her cuteness!!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> OMG, I remember the traffic when I lived there.... One time it took my hubby 3 hours from the holland tunnel to go about 9 miles across the city.... Seriously: 3hours to go 9 miles... (After a 20hr + road trip) it can be crazy sometimes! Hopefully you won't have to go through anything like this on the day you pick Timi up... I really really hope it goes smooth as glass  and I can just picture you and her on the first day hehehe you'll be like hypnotized by her cuteness!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yup, I know that it is no exaggeration! Even the damn subway - I spent an hour and 45 minutes on what should have been a thirty minute ride yesterday! 
And you are right - when I get Timi, I doubt that I will sleep for days - not because she will keep me up, but just because I won't be able to stop looking at her lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Found this, TP, don't know if it is quite what you are looking for...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Would that slide onto a collar? I will look on the USA Amazon and see if they have it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Manxcat said:


> Found this, TP, don't know if it is quite what you are looking for...
> 
> Poodle face Italian charm 9mm fits classic nomination bracelet: Amazon.co.uk: Jewellery


All I get is this when I try to click on your link  










EDIT: 

wow how strange...... it doesn't work if I click on it in the original post yet it works if I click on it from my quote  

computers can be weird sometimes...... lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

That is an Italian Bracelet charm. It hooks to others of its kind and doesn't slide on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Oh, it was in the bit with slide charms and looked like it slid onto the collar. Sorry, was just trying to help.


----------



## CT Girl

Any update on when she is coming home?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Any update on when she is coming home?



Nope...and of course I am anxious, but still grateful that she has a breeder who cares enough to keep her until she is 100% solid.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

I gotta say, I have a little bit of Timi withdrawl!


----------



## hopetocurl

*Pandora compatible charm*

Not a slider...but I liked this one:

Poodle - All Bark Beads


----------



## Tiny Poodles

hopetocurl said:


> Not a slider...but I liked this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle - All Bark Beads



I don't know - the conformation is a little off on that baby lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well there will be more pictures on Friday, as two different people in our group are going to visit the breeder, but still waiting for word on when it will be my turn. 
And, one of those people will be my friend who is really in love with Timi, but is going to see the sister, so I can't help but feel a few pangs of irrational jealousy :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Didn't your Breeder have another litter of tiny black females, that your friend might be interested in? I can't believe she would even think about Timi as anyone , but yours. She should just be thrilled for you, and know if the sister is not the right one, another will come along just for her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Didn't your Breeder have another litter of tiny black females, that your friend might be interested in? I can't believe she would even think about Timi as anyone , but yours. She should just be thrilled for you, and know if the sister is not the right one, another will come along just for her.



I think that she has accepted that Timi is mine, she just wants one just like her, and that probably is not the sister.
And yes there is the younger litter of two black girls, but my breeder says that they will be full sized - much bigger than Timi or her sister.
And yes, I think that if it is not the sister, she is prepared to go into wait mode until the right one comes along just like I did.
I am just being a baby feeling jealous - she will be the third person in the group that gets to meet Timi before I do! Wouldn't it feel strange if you had never met Willow and three different people from the forum had?! Of course I appreciate the pictures, and the reports of how wonderful she is, but I just can't help but to feel pangs of jealousy at the same time, you know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I can imagine how hard the wait must be. I first saw Margot three weeks before I got her and that seemed like forever. The time goes by faster than we think though. I've already had my little sweetie 4 weeks and I can't imagine how lonely my life would be without her. It's so nice to have someone, happy to see me, when I get home.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Just spoke with my breeder, and although she is working on separating, Timi still nurses, so still no coming home date yet.
Boy, with all of this mother's milk I think that Timi might be my smartest one yet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I can imagine how hard the wait must be. I first saw Margot three weeks before I got her and that seemed like forever. The time goes by faster than we think though. I've already had my little sweetie 4 weeks and I can't imagine how lonely my life would be without her. It's so nice to have someone, happy to see me, when I get home.



At this point, even if I did not have Tangee's needs to stop me from making the long trip, I don't think that I would want to visit Timi, because I couldn't bare to visit her, and then leave her! 
So I guess that I should not be jealous of the ladies who will visit her on Friday! After all, I am the lucky one who after our first meeting, never has to let her go !
Love hearing how much you are enjoying Margot - I still remember the 3 or 4 months that I had in my adult life when there was no furbaby to greet me when I came home, and that is an empty feeling that I never want to have again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover

Keep your chin up Tiny,

Your baby girl will be coming home soon and I can't wait to see the pictures once she is home. I bet it will be some homecoming!!! 

It must be so hard when the breeder is so far away and you can't visit. I forget who is your breeder?


----------



## Manxcat

Aaargh - darned Father Time isn't moving quick enough here! 

Just try to stay busy Tiny Poodles, and even though Timi won't be out of your mind at all some busy work might help the clock go round quicker. I'm sure you will feel much better when you've got a Gotcha Date - this uncertainty (date-wise) must be excruciating.

Mama poo has really gotta give her a talking too...!! 'Bout time she cut those apron strings 

I'd be jealous too if other people had got to hold and visit with my girl when I hadn't, but keep holding onto that thought that SHE'S YOURS!!! LOL! They're only window-shopping :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodle Lover said:


> Keep your chin up Tiny,
> 
> Your baby girl will be coming home soon and I can't wait to see the pictures once she is home. I bet it will be some homecoming!!!
> 
> It must be so hard when the breeder is so far away and you can't visit. I forget who is your breeder?



Thanks!
Her breeder is Lynn DeRosa, Dalin Show Kennels - she has been a top breeder for over 50 years now, and Timi will be my third poodle from her, so I do trust that she knows best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Yes it would be awfully hard to leave her after seeing her at this age, with all the personality. At 3 weeks, it's not so hard, they have not got that, spunky, Playful, cute, Puppy behavior yet. 

It will be nice to get an update from your friends, see her from new eyes. Who knows, the Sister might just make a hit with your friend.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> Aaargh - darned Father Time isn't moving quick enough here!
> 
> 
> 
> Just try to stay busy Tiny Poodles, and even though Timi won't be out of your mind at all some busy work might help the clock go round quicker. I'm sure you will feel much better when you've got a Gotcha Date - this uncertainty (date-wise) must be excruciating.
> 
> 
> 
> Mama poo has really gotta give her a talking too...!! 'Bout time she cut those apron strings
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be jealous too if other people had got to hold and visit with my girl when I hadn't, but keep holding onto that thought that SHE'S YOURS!!! LOL! They're only window-shopping :biggrin:



Yup, that's right - this little girl is all MINE!
Oh, and not that little anymore - she is up to 27 ounces  12 1/2 weeks old
So I am actually thinking that her finished size will be close to my first estimate of 4.5 pounds, but I am actually feeling much different about it - I am glad, because I think that is a healthier weight than 2.5-3 pounds, and now that 
I am in love, healthy is what I want most of all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Yes it would be awfully hard to leave her after seeing her at this age, with all the personality. At 3 weeks, it's not so hard, they have not got that, spunky, Playful, cute, Puppy behavior yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be nice to get an update from your friends, see her from new eyes. Who knows, the Sister might just make a hit with your friend.



Yes, I would not have a hard time leaving an infant with her Mama, but she will be thirteen weeks on Friday, and That is a whole different thing!
I really do hope that my friend falls for the sister - I really want her to have the same happiness as me, but not to have to wait years like I did. But she also has two older poodles, so like me she does not NEED a puppy, and could decide to wait for another Timi. 
Plus it would be so much fun to be able to hear about Timi's sister and compare notes as they grow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup, that's right - this little girl is all MINE!
> Oh, and not that little anymore - she is up to 27 ounces  12 1/2 weeks old
> So I am actually thinking that her finished size will be close to my first estimate of 4.5 pounds, but I am actually feeling much different about it - I am glad, because I think that is a healthier weight than 2.5-3 pounds, and now that
> I am in love, healthy is what I want most of all!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have zero experience of the tiny dogs but I'd have thought 4.5lb was a healthy weight - even though I know you have _heaps _of knowledge and experience with these little 'uns - but then she's not my dog  

I'm clumsy so I'd be sooooo nervous with a tiny toy! It's bad enough with 10lb Pippin but I'd be scared I would break one of the tinys....

I can mentally picture a tpoo half Pippin's weight - small and perfectly formed lol! Oooh, that sounds like Timi...!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Manxcat said:


> I have zero experience of the tiny dogs but I'd have thought 4.5lb was a healthy weight - even though I know you have _heaps _of knowledge and experience with these little 'uns - but then she's not my dog
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clumsy so I'd be sooooo nervous with a tiny toy! It's bad enough with 10lb Pippin but I'd be scared I would break one of the tinys....
> 
> 
> 
> I can mentally picture a tpoo half Pippin's weight - small and perfectly formed lol! Oooh, that sounds like Timi...!!



Well, I have pretty much set up my life around caring for the tiny ones, so I would be comfortable with a 2.5 - 3 pounder in the home, but 4.5 pounds will be safer to do things with her like small dog play groups, small dog parks, agility - it will make a big difference for her safety around other dogs. Plus, whenever they do have a health problem, or need anesthesia for spay or dental, it is much easier for the Vet to treat them if they are over four pounds, so it is safer in that respect as well.
At that size, I think that I get the best of both worlds - tiny enough to carry for hours without breaking my neck, but big enough to be "safer, and have a nice long healthy life! Misha size 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

A 4 pounder is quite sturdy. Under 3 pounds is a little scary. Here is another picture of my 1pound 4 ounce Chi and my Cat . You can see how tiny she was by my hand. She was full grown in that picture. She got injured twice while just playing with the 4 pound Chi. I believe the cat thought she was a kitten. He would hold her down and lick her all over like a mother cat would. They loved each other and after Snoopy died, the cat grieved and lost 5 or 6 pounds in a few months.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Sorry the picture is upside down, I don't know how to correct it.


----------



## N2Mischief

GB that picture is adorable! 

Tiny, I think Misha is a great size too....but I would bet she is back under 4 pounds. She is a very picky eater and got up over 4 pounds with a lot of work. I finally decided to let her do her own thing, which is snack all day instead of me standing over her 2 meals a day begging her to eat. I still measure out the food, but all three have access to it so who knows how much each is eating. I think Emilio too has lost a bit...which tells you if Emilio and Misha have lost...ummmmm, Pablo is blossoming! lol

ETA: BTW, the food I put out at breakfast is still there till right before dinner, so none of them is starving! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> A 4 pounder is quite sturdy. Under 3 pounds is a little scary. Here is another picture of my 1pound 4 ounce Chi and my Cat . You can see how tiny she was by my hand. She was full grown in that picture. She got injured twice while just playing with the 4 pound Chi. I believe the cat thought she was a kitten. He would hold her down and lick her all over like a mother cat would. They loved each other and after Snoopy died, the cat grieved and lost 5 or 6 pounds in a few months.



She was adorable, but I agree, 2 1/2 pounds grown is the absolute smallest that I would want - you just can't expect a normal 15 year lifespan from one under two pounds. How was your babies trachea? We met one that size once at the doggie gym, and the poor thing sounded like she was constantly struggling to breath :-(
Now a 4 pound Chi will usually be a bit sturdier than a 4 pound poodle ( my girls will tower over Chis that weigh the same as them) but i think that it will be big enough for me to do fun things with her, while be small enough to carry her there easily - the perfect in between.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> GB that picture is adorable!
> 
> Tiny, I think Misha is a great size too....but I would bet she is back under 4 pounds. She is a very picky eater and got up over 4 pounds with a lot of work. I finally decided to let her do her own thing, which is snack all day instead of me standing over her 2 meals a day begging her to eat. I still measure out the food, but all three have access to it so who knows how much each is eating. I think Emilio too has lost a bit...which tells you if Emilio and Misha have lost...ummmmm, Pablo is blossoming! lol
> 
> ETA: BTW, the food I put out at breakfast is still there till right before dinner, so none of them is starving! lol



Yes, you are right - how much she weighs will definitely depend upon her build, and how good an eater she is.
For the 8.5 inch height that her 5 week measurement would predict, I would say that 4 1/2 pounds would be an average, well padded, but not fat weight. But then she does have an ultra short back, and that would lower her weight because there will just be less body despite the height. So she could finish as low as 3 pounds or as high as 5 pounds. I will be able to judge much better once I get my hands on her. Last her breeder said was 2 1/2, which I kind of doubt now. But who knows, maybe she did not grown in size, but got chunkier with the combination of nursing and eating? 
But really I don't care, she is my Timi and she can be whatever size she wants to be. My biggest concern is how much of the ridiculous amount of wardrobe that I have bankrupted myself buying will fit her lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

She had no problems with her trachea. She did have a chronic problem with sinus infections, though. Her first Vet always said it was because she was so small and her sinus tract was not developed well. After he did a few stupid things, mainly with my other girl Cookie, I found another Vet. She found that Snoopy had a tiny cleft palette. And that was how the bacteria, kept getting in and causing the infections. She lived under 12 years. The Vet said it was only our dedication that kept her around that long. I would never want any dog that tiny again. But I am glad I had her, as long as I did, she was a precious girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> She had no problems with her trachea. She did have a chronic problem with sinus infections, though. Her first Vet always said it was because she was so small and her sinus tract was not developed well. After he did a few stupid things, mainly with my other girl Cookie, I found another Vet. She found that Snoopy had a tiny cleft palette. And that was how the bacteria, kept getting in and causing the infections. She lived under 12 years. The Vet said it was only our dedication that kept her around that long. I would never want any dog that tiny again. But I am glad I had her, as long as I did, she was a precious girl.



That truly is an amazing lifespan for one that tiny - she was very lucky to have you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well today Lynn said " not for at least a week" which I interpret as "only one more week" squeeeee!
Still don't know how I am going to get her, but get her I will!
Oh, and when you say "thank you Timi", she wags her tail and offers you her paw - pretty bright for a 12 1/2 week old puppy, don't you think?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, and guess what - her bigger sister got bigger, and Lynn has decided to keep her for show. Possibly the little brother too - she has not decided on him yet.
So my friend will have only the younger puppies to choose from, but one of them is turning out smaller - not as small as Timi, but small, so maybe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Maybe one week, how exciting. When will you hear about your friends visit?
She sounds like a smart little girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Maybe one week, how exciting. When will you hear about your friends visit?
> 
> She sounds like a smart little girl.



My friend is going on Friday, and another lady from our group is bringing her poodle there for grooming that day too, and I have asked both for pictures of Timi, so we should be seeing more Timi by Friday night 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce

How exciting!! Glenn (my SO) wanted a tiny dog - about 4lbs. or so. He is disabled and wanted a lap dog that wouldn't hurt him (he has a chronic pain condition). I didn't want one THAT small!! I was thinking regular tpoo or small mpoo. When my neighbor told me she had 5 week old mpoo puppies - do you want to see them? Yeah!! Luce was the smallest - about 1/3 the size of the others at 5 weeks. By 8 weeks she was 1/2 the other pups size, she was 2lbs 4oz.!! She was so small I couldn't believe it!!

The pictures below are at 6 weeks maybe 1 1/2 lbs or so.

Looking forward to Timi's pictures!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Luce said:


> How exciting!! Glenn (my SO) wanted a tiny dog - about 4lbs. or so. He is disabled and wanted a lap dog that wouldn't hurt him (he has a chronic pain condition). I didn't want one THAT small!! I was thinking regular tpoo or small mpoo. When my neighbor told me she had 5 week old mpoo puppies - do you want to see them? Yeah!! Luce was the smallest - about 1/3 the size of the others at 5 weeks. By 8 weeks she was 1/2 the other pups size, she was 2lbs 4oz.!! She was so small I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures below are at 6 weeks maybe 1 1/2 lbs or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Timi's pictures!



So she really was the size of a Tpoo at that age. How much does she weigh now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ok, got a few more pictures - though she is outside, and you can still barely see her lol ( but not seeing any brown tint to her coat, so that is a good sign that she is not a blue)
She looks so much smaller in the man's hands than the woman's - I am not sure what to think of her size, but in the picture where he has his hand on her butt, there does not seem to be much distance between where she starts and where she ends, does there? The two in the pen are her brother and sister, both of which are being kept for show dogs.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Pictures too always make them look bigger than they really are, and she looks tiny in the pictures so I can imagine she is REALLY tiny! 

What a doll!!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

She is just darling, have you got a date to pick her up yet.


----------



## Lou

Look at her muzzle!!! She is TINY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the rest is ALL hair hehehehehe 

She is just precious!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Pictures too always make them look bigger than they really are, and she looks tiny in the pictures so I can imagine she is REALLY tiny!
> 
> What a doll!!!



Yes, I imagine that a lot of it is fluff, as she has not been trimmed yet. My friend said she is WAY smaller than her brother and sister. I just hope that she is way smaller than Teaka and Tangee. I am going to hold off on taking Teaka's coat off for summer just so it is a fair comparison lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Look at her muzzle!!! She is TINY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  the rest is ALL hair hehehehehe
> 
> She is just precious!!!!



Yes, she has not been trimmed yet, so it is probably mostly hair!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> She is just darling, have you got a date to pick her up yet.



Nope, not yet. Last Wednesday her breeder said "at least another week" so I am hopeful that it will be the end of next week. She was 13 weeks yesterday when these pictures were taken.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

She looks tiny to me. Here is a picture of Margot at six weeks and 1 pound 8 ounces, in my hand to compare.


----------



## CT Girl

She is tiny! I think she is a black, she does not look like a blue at all. She is just precious.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> She is tiny! I think she is a black, she does not look like a blue at all. She is just precious.



Yes I think so! I thought that there might be some fading genes on the apricot side of the family, but apparently not 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> She looks tiny to me. Here is a picture of Margot at six weeks and 1 pound 8 ounces, in my hand to compare.



Thanks, Timi is 1 pound 11 ounces, so she had to be pretty close to that size!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Wow, what a little girl. My Margot is 2 pounds 10 ounces now at 11 weeks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I just got a video, and in that I can REALLY see the difference - Timi is like a flea compared to her brother and sister!
And there is one moment where she looks at the camera, and she is SO gorgeous - the sparkle in her eyes that we saw in those first pictures, I saw it, that is how she looks in real life - I am so squeeeing lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> Wow, what a little girl. My Margot is 2 pounds 10 ounces now at 11 weeks.



Yup, and Timi is 2 weeks older than Margot - just what I have been dreaming of!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I am so happy for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> I am so happy for you.



Thank you! It is just grand when patience pays off, isn't it lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh My! That is one gorgeous TINY fluff!!!!!! Can't wait til you have her in your arms so we can see some really good pics of her !!!! Timi has a zillion 'Aunties' here now waiting........LOL!


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG, I just got a video, and in that I can REALLY see the difference - Timi is like a flea compared to her brother and sister!
> And there is one moment where she looks at the camera, and she is SO gorgeous - the sparkle in her eyes that we saw in those first pictures, I saw it, that is how she looks in real life - I am so squeeeing lol!!



you dare tell us this with no assurances you are trying to share the video with us? back to the drawing boards, please. :ban::biggrin1:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh My! That is one gorgeous TINY fluff!!!!!! Can't wait til you have her in your arms so we can see some really good pics of her !!!! Timi has a zillion 'Aunties' here now waiting........LOL!



Thank you, but what makes you think that I will be able to get any better pictures of that little ink blot lol?
I do promise to always keep her in bows and dresses so that you can at least see where she is lol!
Here is another picture of her outside, looking straight at the camera, and you still can't see her face lol!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> you dare tell us this with no assurances you are trying to share the video with us? back to the drawing boards, please. :ban::biggrin1:



Um, I assure you that I will try to learn how once I take my own video!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce

She is adorable!!! I could tell it was her face with that little shiny black nose - over the top cuteness

Luce is a mpoo. The last time I weighed her - about a week ago she was 11lbs. She lost weigh over the last couple of weeks, usually she is 11.4lbs. Her brothers and sister are in other states so I don't know what they turned out to be. When they were 8 weeks, Luce was 1/2 there size. She has a brother from a litter after and he lives about 5 miles away, I heard he is bigger.

She is perfect for us!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Um, I assure you that I will try to learn how once I take my own video!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



She is still small for a mini - so glad that she is perfect for you, I love when someone gets their perfect match!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> you dare tell us this with no assurances you are trying to share the video with us? back to the drawing boards, please. :ban::biggrin1:



PatK, do you have any idea how I could make a photo from the video on my IPad? There is a moment in the video where you can see her fast crystal clear, and I would lve to make a still shot of it to share!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Um, I assure you that I will try to learn how once I take my own video!


if you received the video by email and have a flickr account, you can upload the video to your flickr account from the email by clicking on the video and then creating a link at pf to the video on flickr. just tried this using an iphone and macbook air. just so you know. this is what happens when you create a fan base for your puppy. :hypnotized::in-love:


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> PatK, do you have any idea how I could make a photo from the video on my IPad? There is a moment in the video where you can see her fast crystal clear, and I would lve to make a still shot of it to share!


i don't have an ipad, but if it's possible to take a screen shot, which you can do on a laptop, that's probably the fastest way. stop the video at the frame you want to capture. take a screenshot (on my macbook, i hold down shift/option/3 - all together). you should then have a photo on your screen which you can upload - if you click on the screenshot, btw, it should open in preview and you will be able to do some editing, as in maybe cropping it a bit.


----------



## patk

tp: screenshot on ipad using ios7: hit home and power button at same time. hope it works.


----------



## Dallasminis

I keep coming back here looking for the screenshot!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thanks, great idea on the screenshot! I managed to get one in the midst of shutting down my IPAD thirty times lol
Here it is, and I will keep trying for more!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Perfect! Man, she IS tiny! What a perfect little face!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Perfect! Man, she IS tiny! What a perfect little face!



Isn't that some muzzle for such a wee one?! Just as pretty as her show quality brother and sister, just in a tiny package - I feel so lucky! They also said that she is a total cuddle bug - calm, and not afraid of anything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

It'll be lots of fun hearing how she gets along with T & T! Should be very interesting!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> It'll be lots of fun hearing how she gets along with T & T! Should be very interesting!



Oh, no worries at all - If she is shy at first, Tangee's specialty is wooing shy children and dogs, and once she is comfortable, Teaka will be romping with her like a puppy, and Tangee will be proud to have somebody who may believe her, at least for a little while, when she growls ( even when she had teeth she was 100% bluff). And Teaka plays very gently with the little ones - she has a two pound Yorkie that she plays with, and she always stops short so that she does not run into her, even if it means that she loses the toy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

timi is a true beauty. you are getting a winner!


----------



## Dallasminis

Awww, looking forward to pictures of the new "family"!


----------



## CT Girl

That screen shot is the first time I have clearly seen her face, she is a little beauty, just gorgeous!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> That screen shot is the first time I have clearly seen her face, she is a little beauty, just gorgeous!



Thank you - I feel so lucky to be getting this kind of conformation in a tiny! You had best hold onto that image though because I will never be able to clip her face that well - and considering how many outside shots of her still don't show her face, I don't know if I will ever be able to take such a clear photo of her.
Hum, maybe I will have to employee that same video/screenshot method! Well, thank goodness for digital - when Taylee was young I used to have to shoot roll after roll of 36 exposure film, pay for developing, to MAYBE get one half decent picture of her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Gosh, I am just so ready for my little girl, I can hardly stand it! Lynn said SOON, but not this week. So maybe next? I am finding it so hard to do, or think about anything else....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

She is just precious!! We need to have a PF welcome party when you finally get her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> She is just precious!! We need to have a PF welcome party when you finally get her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Fun! I'm practicing my iPad microphone use because I think my hands are going to be busy that day!
Look at that, it works!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Tiny Poodles said:


> Fun! I'm practicing my iPad microphone use because I think my hands are going to be busy that day!
> Look at that, it works!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol, yes I find the key to success with the mic is talking slowly and pronouncing words slow but not to slow. The faster you speak the more errors it makes.i usually give 5 seconds between each word. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

I use that feature on my iphone to text. I have clumsy fingers and I can't see the darned letters, so I just talk! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> I use that feature on my iphone to text. I have clumsy fingers and I can't see the darned letters, so I just talk! lol



Well, I will ask your forgiveness in advance, as I am sure that there will be some ridiculous errors, but you will know why 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, I will ask your forgiveness in advance, as I am sure that there will be some ridiculous errors, but you will know why
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your errors can't be as bad as a few of the ones I've managed to post. 

I swear to Dog that Coulter retrieves *ducks* - with a 'U' not what ended up being posted *blush* 

That little Tiny Timi is sure gorgeous! That face! Her eyes! What an expression! Wow!!

PF's next Supermodel.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Your errors can't be as bad as a few of the ones I've managed to post.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to Dog that Coulter retrieves *ducks* - with a 'U' not what ended up being posted *blush*
> 
> 
> 
> That little Tiny Timi is sure gorgeous! That face! Her eyes! What an expression! Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> PF's next Supermodel.



Is there any way to get it to correct mistakes verbally if you see them, or do you have to revert to doing by hand?
Thank you for the kind words about Timi  There isn't much call for black poodles, but my girls have done some modeling in the past, so who knows, maybe Timi will too she sure seems to have the looks and the temperament for it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

I've gotten lost now. Are you getting her soon? She looks microscopic in the pictures! LOL How will you get her? Do they fly those tiny little ones? Her face is beautiful!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

outwest said:


> I've gotten lost now. Are you getting her soon? She looks microscopic in the pictures! LOL How will you get her? Do they fly those tiny little ones? Her face is beautiful!



To summarize for ya, yes she is coming soon, when and how I still don't know, but I got the word soon to hang onto 

Boy, it sure is a different world from the big guys isn't it - if she had been a Spoo she would have already been with me for 5 weeks. But, if she had not been in the hands of her experienced breeder at 10 weeks, she would not be period, so I have to defer to her breeder's judgement on when she is ready to leave her!

She did not look all that small to me in pictures, but when I saw the video and realized that she could walk underneath her show potential litter-mates, and not even graze her head, I realized that she is smaller than I thought  Once I get my hands on her, and compare her to TNT, I will have a better idea of how small she will finish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> To summarize for ya, yes she is coming soon, when and how I still don't know, but I got the word soon to hang onto
> 
> Boy, it sure is a different world from the big guys isn't it - if she had been a Spoo she would have already been with me for 5 weeks. But, if she had not been in the hands of her experienced breeder at 10 weeks, she would not be period, so I have to defer to her breeder's judgement on when she is ready to leave her!
> 
> She did not look all that small to me in pictures, but when I saw the video and realized that she could walk underneath her show potential litter-mates, and not even graze her head, I realized that she is smaller than I thought  Once I get my hands on her, and compare her to TNT, I will have a better idea of how small she will finish.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Video? Did I read the word video? How come I missed that!! Where is it?  I'd love too see that precious tiny baby in motion! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

tp thinks she can't figure out how to post the video. maybe you can help her! we all want to see the video.


----------



## Lou

Oh !! Sure!! I made a account on YouTube for Lou & Apollo. (I first made a gmail account, google owns YouTube, so it's all intertwined kind of) 

Then I downloaded an app called CAPTURE from YouTube that uploads videos straight from my camera roll or photo albums in my iPhone.

Not sure what she has there (electronics wise) but I'd start with the YouTube account than try and upload a video, in a browser or the app. It should be kinda self explanatory, but if you need step-by-step instructions I don't mind going to do one and see how I do it and then type it up for you  let me know!  

Ps. I just posted a video here on PF a few minutes ago, so I don't mind walking you through it if you'd like to message me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee! Timi passed her health check and arrangements are being made!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

yay! time to open a youtube account for her!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Haha - her breeder said the Vet said that she is really chubby at 27 ounces, she has a big Buddha belly - I should get her to lose weight when she gets here.
Well, I guess that Teaka will put her on an exercise program, but I am feeding her as much as her little heart desires 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Hurray!


----------



## hopetocurl

Sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beaches

Great news Tiny. We are all pretty excited!


----------



## Dallasminis

Yippee! She will be worth the wait...congratulation Tiny Poodles...your patience is paying off! Here's to a healthy, fun and safe transition!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you everyone, I don't know how I got this lucky, and your support and sharing my excitement is making this even more fun for me! I may not have much time to get online for the next few days as there are suddenly millions of things to do to get ready for her homecoming, but I will let you know as soon as we are all set!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So glad to hear this happy news!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Your dream is finally going to be really real!!!!!!! Will you be going to pick her up personally? Your nerves must be tighter than a drum! LOL! Hope all goes well for Timi's homecoming!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

:cheers:


Sooooo Happy for you!!!!


Yay!!!!


----------



## Lou

Wow ... How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wishing you all the best 
And That everything goes perfect! Better than you ever even imagined! 

Big hugs to you!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Yay, Yay, Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you!! You go get ready for your little girls homecoming! We will be waiting excitedly for your return . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yay, Yay, Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you!! You go get ready for your little girls homecoming! We will be waiting excitedly for your return .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh boy, I am crashed now - I set up her crate and then went into nesting/cleaning/organizing big time. Right now the place looks worse than when I started, but I will get there. Still don't know exactly how long I have, but I am in a panic to get everything done ASAP just in case it is sooner rather than later!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, did I tell you that she is a "Buddha belly", and needs to lose weight, so she may very well turn out to be a 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 pounder after all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, did I tell you that she is a "Buddha belly", and needs to lose weight, so she may very well turn out to be a 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 pounder after all!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha-ha, you have a veritable giant on your hands 2.5 to 3.5 lbs fully grown!!!! I can't wait to see her pictures in your home, so very exciting!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Wow ... How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best
> And That everything goes perfect! Better than you ever even imagined!
> 
> Big hugs to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think that the only way that it could be better than I imagined would be if she came with a winning lottery ticket between her paws. But that would only be marginally better.
Gee, I hope that she comes soon - I can't sleep!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM

How exciting!!!!! Congratulations! The day you've been waiting for will be here soon!!!!


----------



## Luce

Holy cow!!! I don't come on for a day and WHAM!!! She's got the go-ahead!!! This is sooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE the Buddha Belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They look like an itsy bitsy cow walking around LOL LOL!

I can just picture her trying to lick you face and being all excited and squirmy in your arms.

I am on the edge of my seat waiting for the homecoming ...............


----------



## jlf45764

*CONGRATULATIONS!! * *I am sooo happy for you!! :cheers2: :cheers2:*


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Would you believe it - my friend who wanted Timi so bad, went and spent an hour holding the younger tiny black girl - said that she was a calm, cuddly dream, just decided that three poodles is too much for her, and isn't taking her. I think that she is going to wind up regretting it... I can't believe that I was so worried about her finding her perfect dog, and here she finds her, and turns her down!
But anyhow, if anybody wants their own tiny Timi, the younger girl is available, she may be ever so slightly bigger than Timi, but not much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

That is odd, but I guess if she is having doubts, it's best she doesn't get her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> That is odd, but I guess if she is having doubts, it's best she doesn't get her.



I don't quite get it - her eldest one is a rescue, about 15 years old, she only loves TINY black female poodles, she knows how long I waited for Timi. I just don't understand passing this one up.
And here I was feeling so bad that I was getting Timi, and she wanted her so much - then miraculously one of the younger ones turns out so similar, and she passes on her. I am afraid that she is going to regret it when she soon needs a poodle and there is none like this in sight.
And I also feel bad that this puppy was bred for me and could have been mine. She needs a home that is really great with tiny poodles, and that my friend would have been. I would have really liked keeping up with her as she grew too :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo

I have been thinking about starting a thread about how many dogs is a good number to have. I know this number must be different for different people. My husband and I have no children and we like having 2 dogs, but when the oldest dog is around 12 or 13 years, we usually get a puppy so that when the oldest passed we would still have 2. But when my dog Dasher passed last year, I looked back and thought I had not given him the attention and time I should have because the puppy took so much time to raise. Now I have 2 dogs, one 3 years and the other almost 13 years. I am going to wait to get a mpoo because I want my 13 yo to enjoy her senior years as much as possible (she took a long time to accept the puppy). I do wish I could handle 3 dogs but I just don't think I can. If I had more family members to help me, then it might be different.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I have been thinking about starting a thread about how many dogs is a good number to have. I know this number must be different for different people. My husband and I have no children and we like having 2 dogs, but when the oldest dog is around 12 or 13 years, we usually get a puppy so that when the oldest passed we would still have 2. But when my dog Dasher passed last year, I looked back and thought I had not given him the attention and time I should have because the puppy took so much time to raise. Now I have 2 dogs, one 3 years and the other almost 13 years. I am going to wait to get a mpoo because I want my 13 yo to enjoy her senior years as much as possible (she took a long time to accept the puppy). I do wish I could handle 3 dogs but I just don't think I can. If I had more family members to help me, then it might be different.



Yes, I understand, in many respects it will be a stretch for me to take on a puppy with two seniors, but a well bred extra tiny black girl with great temperament is so hard to find - you just can't get one at your ideal moment she knows that, and I know that, yet we drew very different conclusions from that information. Oh well, to each his own. I just wish that she had gotten in touch with her feelings before all of this. Now she feels bad, I feel bad...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

I'm sure your breeder will make sure she gets a wonderful home. 

I think with working full time and babysitting a couple days a week (I take Margot with me to babysit) I just would not have the time or energy for more than one. 
When I had the 2 Chihuahua's, I was married, so each had a lot of attention. But now at this phase in my life, I feel like even after I retire, one will be all for me. But, my Son and wife plan on getting a dog when the boys are 5 and 6. They are thinking Bordoodle. As my son has a love for both of these types of dogs. My Parents had a Border Collie while my son was growing up and that dog was just as smart as their reputation. And I got Amos my 6 year old rescue Toy poodle when my Son was in Collage, and he loved him. He also thinks the 2 smartest dogs mixed together would be amazing. So that is the dog he is thinking of getting. I have a few years to talk him in to a Standard Poodle as the Boys are just over 2 years, and 6 months. So anyway the point of that rambling is I will be able to enjoy a Granddog some day.


----------



## JudyD

MiniPoo said:


> I have been thinking about starting a thread about how many dogs is a good number to have. I know this number must be different for different people. My husband and I have no children and we like having 2 dogs, but when the oldest dog is around 12 or 13 years, we usually get a puppy so that when the oldest passed we would still have 2. But when my dog Dasher passed last year, I looked back and thought I had not given him the attention and time I should have because the puppy took so much time to raise. Now I have 2 dogs, one 3 years and the other almost 13 years. I am going to wait to get a mpoo because I want my 13 yo to enjoy her senior years as much as possible (she took a long time to accept the puppy). I do wish I could handle 3 dogs but I just don't think I can. If I had more family members to help me, then it might be different.


We have Luke the Lab, who's 12, and Jazz, who's not quite two. I got on a waiting list for a parti-colored male from Tintlet last year, thinking that we wouldn't have Luke for much longer and wanting to have a companion for Jazz when he's gone. Well. Jazz and a raw diet seem to have rejuvenated Luke, who looks and acts younger than he did a year ago. In March, I found out my time on the waitlist was at an end, with a parti-colored litter on the way. It was hard to decide what to do. I could go to the next waitlist, or I could jump in with both feet and have three dogs for however long Luke is with us. I didn't want to miss a chance that might not come at the "right" time, so I jumped. We'll bring home a new pup on May 24. Still not absolutely sure I've done the best thing, but sometimes you just have to go with your gut. Maybe that was the deciding factor for your friend, Tiny. My gut said "yes" and hers said "no."


----------



## Tiny Poodles

JudyD said:


> We have Luke the Lab, who's 12, and Jazz, who's not quite two. I got on a waiting list for a parti-colored male from Tintlet last year, thinking that we wouldn't have Luke for much longer and wanting to have a companion for Jazz when he's gone. Well. Jazz and a raw diet seem to have rejuvenated Luke, who looks and acts younger than he did a year ago. In March, I found out my time on the waitlist was at an end, with a parti-colored litter on the way. It was hard to decide what to do. I could go to the next waitlist, or I could jump in with both feet and have three dogs for however long Luke is with us. I didn't want to miss a chance that might not come at the "right" time, so I jumped. We'll bring home a new pup on May 24. Still not absolutely sure I've done the best thing, but sometimes you just have to go with your gut. Maybe that was the deciding factor for your friend, Tiny. My gut said "yes" and hers said "no."



Well you and I have similar guts Judy! Tangee and Teaka are only 6 months apart in age, Teaka about to turn 12, and Tangee already 12. However Teaka has the health and vigor of a dog ten years younger, and Tangee is more like a 15 year old dog. So it just makes sense to me to deal with the puppy/senior combo, than risk Teaka being left as an only dog - she would NOT do well as an only. And I have had three dogs for over a decade, and it is really not the level of work that I wanted to go back to, yet at the same time, I feel that it is preferable rather than being in a situation where I need a poodle so much that I would have to compromise and not get my dream dog yet again. My dream has arrived, and I am grabbing it! Just like you are.

Of course, having discovered Petplan helps a lot - I would never chance getting a new puppy if my old girls were not covered for the huge vet bills that can crop up in the final years. Tangee's heart condition alone will cost around $5,000 a year just for monitoring and meds!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks, great idea on the screenshot! I managed to get one in the midst of shutting down my IPAD thirty times lol
> Here it is, and I will keep trying for more!
> View attachment 150762
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! That does look like LOVELY conformation for a tiny! Very impressive! 

Rebecca


----------



## Tiny Poodles

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Wow! That does look like LOVELY conformation for a tiny! Very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca



Thank you! Both of her litter-mates are being kept as show prospects, so there are some strong conformation genes in there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

When?


----------



## hopetocurl

Yes...when will Princess Timi arrive in her new kingdom?


----------



## patk

we now know you know how to use youtube, so there had better be a lot of video forthcoming - whenever!:nailbiting:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Guys, I am exhausted beyond belief, but she is here, and she is 101% a dream come true!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Oh happy day! EnJOY! Congratulations!:cheers:*


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Guys, I am exhausted beyond belief, but she is here, and she is 101% a dream come true!



squeeeeee! yay! congratulations!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Oh happy day!!! YAY!!!! We are sooo happy to hear this!


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Guys, I am exhausted beyond belief, but she is here, and she is 101% a dream come true!



Great! Glad you're all home safely  

Can't wait for the new topic with loads of pictures!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

How exciting, can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Poodlelvr

Welcome home to you and your process.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! When you move, you move fast!!!!!! Did you go get her???? You must be over the moon happy!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of that gorgeous little girl!!!

WELCOME TO PF TIMI!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Yay!!!! That really was fast! I'm so excited to see her!   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl

Congratulations! I know you are relieved to have her home...


----------



## N2Mischief

OMG!!!!! I could just burst! I didn't expect to see this today! I can't wait to hear the whole story!!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Lou

Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!! Can't wait to see TONS of pictures!!!!! 
Congratulations!!!!!  
Big hugs to you 
and a tiny little kiss on miss-little bitty-cutie pie-Timi's head  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

Yay!!! Can't wait for pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

This is the post I've been waiting for...couldn't bear to keep looking at this thread and still no puppy. So, now pictures pleeeeeeeeze?!?!?!?!

Congratulations! This is the moment you've been waiting for for so long. I'm so glad you found your puppy.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Oh wow, that was fast!!! How did get get her so quickly? I am so excited for you and can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Sooo tired, so I am going to have to be brief for a change lol
Timi is:
Tiny!
Calm, cuddly, highly responsive to humans and poodles. Pretty darn "bomb proof" - she spent a half hour on a NYC subway at rush hour and was by far the most relaxed one on the train! Today she also flew in from Virginia, explored her daddy's gym for a few hours, met her two older sisters, explored her new home, and is eating great, and currently running circles around TNT 
Great bite inhibition 
Virtually mute. Well, except for crying in the crate, but I guess that every new puppy mom deserves a few sleepless nights lol!
Pee and poop on the pad - no accidents so far.
Smart - incredible use of hands, and is already learning to retrieve.
And drop dead freakin gorgeous lol















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Aw my heart is melting!!!

Sooooooooo happy for you!!! I'm celebrating "on the inside" for you !!!

Finally in momma's arms 

How wonderful!!

What a smart and beautiful baby girl!!!!!! 

Ps. Thanks for the pictures and update!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh and Lou, thank you - great idea about shoving the bully in a kong - not that Timi could finish a 6" one in a month, but because it makes a great protection for me not getting germs on my hands every time that I have to pick it up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh and Lou, thank you - great idea about shoving the bully in a kong - not that Timi could finish a 6" one in a month, but because it makes a great protection for me not getting germs on my hands every time that I have to pick it up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!
 hehehehe it is a great way to not have to touch the mushy-spit covered-stick LOL 

Ps. If it doesn't fit tightly I shove another small piece deep in there to make it snug so it doesn't come out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

wow, that is a short back. pretty nice tailset. and of course her head. i am so glad she is such a winner. it's going to be great fun watching her grow up at pf! congrats again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> wow, that is a short back. pretty nice tailset. and of course her head. i am so glad she is such a winner. it's going to be great fun watching her grow up at pf! congrats again!



The shortest back I ever did see in a poodle - I have not measured her yet, but I do believe that her back may be less than her height. I think I just learned what "up on leg" really means!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk

i really don't know anything about show poodles, but i think if she were in show coat and stacked, her proportions might look a little bit different - but all good. in the end, though, the most impressive aspect of timi is her self-confidence. it jumps out at you. i bet your friend ends up kicking herself for not taking the other little girl if the temperaments turn out to be similar.


----------



## Luce

OMG!!!!!!!! She is adorable!!! I am so happy for you!!! I'm sure she will be a breeze since she is an older pup. If she could sail through the subway in NYC - she's got moxey for sure!! I predict she'll be settled in her new home in 2 days - maybe 3.

I don't think I have ever seen any dog with a short back like that!! It's amazing all of her organs can fit in a itsy bitsy package.

Looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> i really don't know anything about show poodles, but i think if she were in show coat and stacked, her proportions might look a little bit different - but all good. in the end, though, the most impressive aspect of timi is her self-confidence. it jumps out at you. i bet your friend ends up kicking herself for not taking the other little girl if the temperaments turn out to be similar.



Well I am no expert either, but I kind of think that if anything a show coat can mask imperfect proportions - this girl has got it going on naturally!
I really do think that my friend is going to wind up regretting it, and I feel sad for her because she would have made a perfect home for her. Oh well, I am sure that my breeder will have many people who want to be chosen for that puppy, and she will find a great home for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Luce said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! She is adorable!!! I am so happy for you!!! I'm sure she will be a breeze since she is an older pup. If she could sail through the subway in NYC - she's got moxey for sure!! I predict she'll be settled in her new home in 2 days - maybe 3.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen any dog with a short back like that!! It's amazing all of her organs can fit in a itsy bitsy package.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures!!!



Thank you, she sure is something, isn't she !
And honestly, I never have quite understood the folks who so fervently feel that the time between 8-12 weeks is so critical for them to have intense socialization - I have always felt that 90% of temperament is nature, not nurture, and think that Tmi supports my point. I have Known people who ran that whole program, and still wound up with shy/skittish dogs, but Timi, yes, she met some people, but she was more isolated/protected than most of my breeders puppies because of her frailty, and just look at how she is right out of the gate - I couldn't ask for a more calm, confident happy go lucky puppy!
I LOVE that my breeder keeps her puppies longer, so that I know exactly who I am getting - much preferable to me than thinking that a young one can be molded into anything that you want by giving them the right experiences!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OMG! She is the most GORGEOUS tpoo I've ever seen! I can't wait til you get pics of her all fluffed out!!! She is soooo feminine and refined.......I am in awe!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I am no expert either, but I kind of think that if anything a show coat can mask imperfect proportions - this girl has got it going on naturally!
> I really do think that my friend is going to wind up regretting it, and I feel sad for her because she would have made a perfect home for her. Oh well, I am sure that my breeder will have many people who want to be chosen for that puppy, and she will find a great home for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



And I am really glad that she also got a show potential puppy from that breeding since she actually did it to produce a pet for me, which is something that she never normally does - it is usually the opposite - she breeds for show, and the ones that don't have exactly what she is looking for are for pets. But pets are not her purpose in breeding. Timi was a breeding for apricots - 2 black show dogs and Timi was not at all what she was looking for lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, and we just got two sits about a half hour ago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! She is the most GORGEOUS tpoo I've ever seen! I can't wait til you get pics of her all fluffed out!!! She is soooo feminine and refined.......I am in awe!!!!!!



Thank you! But don't count upon me being able to scissor a soft puppy coat - you may have to wait until she is grown to see her looking all poodley 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

You don't need to scissor her......I just like FLUFF! Hahaha!!!!! Heck, Molly was 7 months old before scissors even touched her...I just kept her blown out, and looking like a giant cotton ball! Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## BeckyM

Congratulations!!! She's completely adorable! Sounds like a dream of a puppy!!! Welcome home, Timi!!


----------



## Carley's Mom

I am late for this party ! But OMG is she something. I want her ! I love how short her back is... I think my next dog will be a toy poodle. Love her..


----------



## fjm

Another late comer here, who can't believe how quickly she came home in the end! She is a darling, and your care and patience in waiting for the right puppy from the right breeder is finally rewarded. Hoping you have many happy years together!


----------



## Manxcat

Oooooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! She's AMAZING!!!! 

And woo hoo she's home AT LAST!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! I'm so very happy for you that your incredible patience has been rewarded with such a little gem.

:hug:  :hug:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

She is really cute. She does look a little taller than long but she may be standing a little funny, kind of tucked in there in the back. She needs a good stack and then you might be able to see better. Plus, she may change a little as she grows. All their parts don't always grow at the same time. lol. She's darling.

You can not mask good conformation with a fluffy show coat. The gait, the beautiful movement, for example that Matisse has when he is in a nice, extended trot would not be that way if his conformation wasn't so good.

I hope you can make bigger pictures because when I click on those, they try to load but they never do....into bigger pictures. Weah.


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh and Lou, thank you - great idea about shoving the bully in a kong - not that Timi could finish a 6" one in a month, but because it makes a great protection for me not getting germs on my hands every time that I have to pick it up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is absolutely beautiful. You are right about the bully stick, Margot has had her first one for 5 weeks and only about a third is gone.


----------



## Poodle Lover

Aww, she is a tiny baby doll!!!


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Sooo tired, so I am going to have to be brief for a change lol
> Timi is:
> Tiny!
> Calm, cuddly, highly responsive to humans and poodles. Pretty darn "bomb proof" - she spent a half hour on a NYC subway at rush hour and was by far the most relaxed one on the train! Today she also flew in from Virginia, explored her daddy's gym for a few hours, met her two older sisters, explored her new home, and is eating great, and currently running circles around TNT
> Great bite inhibition
> Virtually mute. Well, except for crying in the crate, but I guess that every new puppy mom deserves a few sleepless nights lol!
> Pee and poop on the pad - no accidents so far.
> Smart - incredible use of hands, and is already learning to retrieve.
> And drop dead freakin gorgeous lol


She's a cutie  


I thought you were gonna make a new topic once she's home.... this one is getting wayyyyyyy too looooooong to load...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> She's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were gonna make a new topic once she's home.... this one is getting wayyyyyyy too looooooong to load...



Thank you everyone. 
Yes, I will make a new thread and share more pictures as soon as a get a night or two's sleep 
And yes PB - her back really is THAT short. Her breeder Lynn jokes that she aims to have her poodles built like Giraffes - short backs, long legs, and long necks, and I guess maybe that she was not totally joking lol!
And she has an awesome gait when she is not hopping like a bunny lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, but just to prove that she is not perfect, this morning after a pee on the pad we had a poop on the floor 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> She is absolutely beautiful. You are right about the bully stick, Margot has had her first one for 5 weeks and only about a third is gone.



Timi has not actually chewed it yet - so far the only chew toy that she is interested in his her Daddy's shoelaces lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

fjm said:


> Another late comer here, who can't believe how quickly she came home in the end! She is a darling, and your care and patience in waiting for the right puppy from the right breeder is finally rewarded. Hoping you have many happy years together!



Yup, her breeder was not going to let her go until she was sure that she was ready, but once she decided that yes she was, things moved QUICK!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Carley's Mom said:


> I am late for this party ! But OMG is she something. I want her ! I love how short her back is... I think my next dog will be a toy poodle. Love her..



Well when you are ready, I know a great breeder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> You don't need to scissor her......I just like FLUFF! Hahaha!!!!! Heck, Molly was 7 months old before scissors even touched her...I just kept her blown out, and looking like a giant cotton ball! Hahaha!!!!!



I will give her a bath soon - just thought she had enough for one day, and it can wait. Her coat I think does seem sparser than her litter mates - I am guessing probably because of rough start, and being slower to start eating well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well when you are ready, I know a great breeder


Does she breeds other colours too?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wild Kitten said:


> Does she breeds other colours too?



Yes in addition to the black, she does silver (like Teaka), a really rich apricot that gets darker and more vibrant as they get older, cream (like Aria), and occasionally browns and whites. Her blacks were where she started and she uses them to improve the other colors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

Congratulations! That photo of Timi in the gym is hysterical! She looks like a tiny peanut in a t-shirt...absolutely as adorable as you told us she was!

It will be SO much fun to watch her grow and hear about her antics with her new sisters!

Good on you for your patience and poodle wisdom in choosing her breeder. Hurray!


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Tiny Poodles said:


> Timi has not actually chewed it yet - so far the only chew toy that she is interested in his her Daddy's shoelaces lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, you can buy an expensive toy or treat for them and they will leave it for the Shoe with laces every time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dallasminis said:


> Congratulations! That photo of Timi in the gym is hysterical! She looks like a tiny peanut in a t-shirt...absolutely as adorable as you told us she was!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be SO much fun to watch her grow and hear about her antics with her new sisters!
> 
> 
> 
> Good on you for your patience and poodle wisdom in choosing her breeder. Hurray!



Thank you, it really does support the saying "choose your breeder, and let them choose your dog" doesn't it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Grandma's Boys said:


> LOL, you can buy an expensive toy or treat for them and they will leave it for the Shoe with laces every time.



Oh yeah, and I had to go and buy her two bags of the most expensive bullies ever lol.
But you know Timi is a few weeks behind in everything developmentally - I don't think that she is really teething yet, so maybe in a few weeks she will be more interested in chewing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys

Tiny Poodles said:


> Timi has not actually chewed it yet - so far the only chew toy that she is interested in his her Daddy's shoelaces lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She'll pick it up quickly . I know when I first gave it to Margot, she kind of sniffed it a little, but didn't chew it until a few days later.


----------



## CtPoodle

Congratulations. Timi is so beautiful.


----------



## pandj

Timi is darling !!! I am glad that she is finally home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Started a new 52 weeks of Timi thread - look for updates there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

